# AF around 7th Jan anyone to join me this month?



## jo_79

Well :witch: got me again - hardly suprised though as i wasnt really feeling it this month.

Im going to start temping this month so fingers crossed i dont screw it up lol

I have also bought some pre-seed ive seen some good posts from ladies lately getting their :bfp: so it cant hurt to try it out.

Anyone with me for this month?


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm with you jo_79. I think AF will be visiting later today or tomorrow.

I was really hopeful (in the face of a distinct lack of symptoms) this month but it seems it wasn't to be. Just want AF to hurry up now so I can start again.

I've been temping for the last two cycles although the most recent one was kind of crazy. Also used pre-seed this month but still no joy.

My chances are slim this time round as hubbie is working away from home but if my calculations are right I've got one shot at it!


----------



## jo_79

Well they do like to say it only takes one shot! lol 

Last month i had every symptom under the sun and AF came then this month no symptoms at all and AF still came! 

Im not too bothered though as i only came off the implant in Oct - before that i was SUPER fertile, hence why i had the implant, so im happy my body is getting back to normal cycles. 

Im not really sure what my temps are meant to do throughout the cycle. Can you help?

How long you been TTC?


----------



## Stardancer

I got AF this morning too.

Go to fertilityfriend.com and sign up for an account. You can record you temps and other data there and it will tell you when / if you're fertile and if you've ovulated. :)


----------



## Leila Fae

Good advice from Stardancer, Fertility Friend has a questions section which you should find helpful. 

I've been TTC for only 3 months so I'm in no position to complain considering how long some other ladies have been trying. I had the implant for 5 years and it's taking a while to settle down.


----------



## jo_79

I did register on there but havent put any info in until the last couple of days so will go through the FAQ on there. I'll stick with using my opk's too i think as they seem to come up positive about CD20 hopefully FF will back that up!


----------



## Susie

Im with you too, AF came yesterday!! well actually can anyone help, maybe a stupid question but yeaterday i had brown stringy discharge (tmi sorry!!) and then normal red AF today, do i count today or yesterday as day 1 of my cycle?


----------



## Stardancer

Today would be day 1 honey. Anything not requiring a pad/tampon - i.e just when you wipe or a pantyliner, then it's just spotting :)


----------



## Dawnie

Hi ladies, can I join you in here please? I got AF today and am gutted! Even though I was thoroughly expecting it as I had no symptoms, I still hoped and hoped that it wouldn't come. 

Me and hubby are now entering cycle 10 - although we started mid-way through the first, so I guess it's really cycle 9. Because of work we don't get to BD all the time which is frustrating and means we are probably missing our chance some months. I have pretty 'normal' cycles in that my AF arrives bang on what would be day 28 and I THINK I ovulate on day 14 but I don't get EWCM ever so we've started to use preseed. 

Hope you don't mind all the info but I thought I'd sum up our situation! Looking forward to sharing this cycle with you all - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all to get your :bfp:.

Dawnie x


----------



## Mrs G

Here we go again girlies!!!

Sorry to see you back Jo, in the nicest sense obviously!!:hugs:

What's everyone's plan of action this month?

I did the chilled out relaxed method last month so this time i'm back to temping and will poss use opks. Got some preseed too.


----------



## Susie

Hi all, what is preseed? x


----------



## jo_79

Susie said:


> Hi all, what is preseed? x

Hi susie here's the website with the info on pre seed 

https://www.preseed.co.uk/

I've bought some from ebay as ive seen lots of girls on here raving about it! Cant hurt but try it out


----------



## Mrs G

Word of caution about preseed.....

A little goes a VERY long way. It does absord but I wouldn't use as much as they recommend. I had a rather soggy night the first time!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Jo, that thread on bvits is on ttc then ttc products -reviews, advice and chat
:hugs:


----------



## Susie

Is preseed then supposed to help conceive or is it just a lubricant?


----------



## jo_79

Ive heard pre seed help the sperm swim up better if you dont get alot of ewcm, i have never personally seen this come from myself (but been pg a few times) but im willing to try, have also been told not to use the recommended amount, bet that sort of kills the moment ending up all soggy :rofl:


----------



## Leila Fae

jo_79 said:


> Ive heard pre seed help the sperm swim up better if you dont get alot of ewcm, i have never personally seen this come from myself (but been pg a few times) but im willing to try, have also been told not to use the recommended amount, bet that sort of kills the moment ending up all soggy :rofl:

Yeah, you don't need lots of it. I used too much the first time and it was so slippery that DH rather struggled, bless him!


----------



## Mrs G

Stardancer said:


> Go to fertilityfriend.com and sign up for an account. You can record you temps and other data there and it will tell you when / if you're fertile and if you've ovulated. :)

I just record temp and any :sex:, don't really bother with cm or anything else. 

Does anyone pay for VIP or just use the feebie bit?


----------



## jo_79

Thanks for that info Mrs G. I'll see what happens this cycle.
My preseed came this morning :happydance: now i just need to wait 18 days for ovulation - what a drag!


----------



## jo_79

how do i put my ff link on my posts? ive only just started temping so theres not much to see lol but would like to know how to put it on


----------



## jo_79

yay ive done it! theres nothing to look at on it yet though lol


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry I missed your question hun, chart's looking good!!

Has that puppy arrived yet???


----------



## jo_79

yeah we got back about 11.00 tonight with him oh my god he's so lovely! the cats aint too impressed though. I reckon he'll keep my mind occupied till ovulation now lol


----------



## sarah1989

5 days late, but :witch: showed up today.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi sarah, welcome to the next round!!
Lots of luck


----------



## jo_79

oh good the :witch: has left the building, i have noticed that since coming off the implant they are extremely heavy, like i have to change a super plus tampon every 1.5 hours, but it only lasts 3 days including 1 day of spotting, i can definitely live with that lol

i forgot to take my temp yesterday and this morning, will it make much difference?


----------



## Susie

Do any of you use ovulation kits? my AF came on the 7th, when should i start testing and for how long. Also which part of the day is best to test cos i've heard that you should test first thing in the morning and then i heard you shouldn't . . .confused!! x x


----------



## jo_79

Hi Susie, i use opks but i dont ovulate till CD19/20, first time i started using them about CD10 just to make sure i caught it, someone else might tell you to start earlier or later, i also test couple of times a day just to make sure i catch the surge! I have heard they dont work for everyone but when mines positive they go super dark :)


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Jo - don't worry about missin a temp, just add the next one on the right day and ff will work it out.

I've only used opks for one month and tested from day 12, I think I ov'd on 18 but never really got a true positive.

Just bought a cbfm on ebay but a bit gutted to learn you have to use it from cd1. I'm really hoping it'll a be a completely wasted purchase cos I'll get my :bfp: this month and so won't need it next month!

:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

I REALLY hope you dont get to use the CBFM in the nicest possible sense lol


----------



## Mrs G

Me too! Hopefully it'll be the biggest waste of £50 I ever spent!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining in, usually post in LTTC but thought it would be nice to have cycle buddies.

Me and DH are on month 17 of trying for baby #1, I have PCOS and im currently taking Metformin and clomid, and this my first cycle with meds.

Im currently on CD9 and apparently with clomid i should Ov between CD11 and CD16 so im already using OPK's. SHould have been temping but my themometre broke yesterday!!!

Sarah
x


----------



## Leila Fae

Welcome to the gang!


----------



## Mrs G

Hey Sarah, welcome! Good luck with the opks!

How's everyone's month going? Mine seems to be speeding by at the moment, bet 2ww won't be the same!! Gonna start opks tomorrow, usually ov somewhere between 14 and 18.

:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

My mind doesnt really seem on TTC at the moment - not to say we wont be trying. Hopefully i'll feel more up for it when i get to ovulation.


----------



## Mrs G

That's good news hun, they say the less you think about it the better!! :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

I'll probably look back on it like that, especially in the 2ww when im stressing like mad! lol One good thing though is my best mate is now TTC how cool would that be if we got pg together lol, she's been trying sort of but she's proper going for it now!


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi ladies

Well ive started using OPK but nothing anywhere near a line yet so still waiting. Not really sure what to expect as its my first round of clomid, but will start the BDing either today or tomorrow and then every other day until i see something positive.

Jo, that would be great if you and your best friend were pregnant together. My BF just found out she is expecting her first and its really given me a boost as I would love us to go through this and be on maternity together.

Hope everyones cycles are going well.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi girls

Just to say I got as near to a pos opk as I get both yesterday and today!!! Line was equal to test line, I never get anything darker!
Managed to get a late night :sex: in yesterday and will be pulling out all the stops for dh over the wkend!!!

Jo am really jealous you've got someone to share this with. We've told no-one but I've got friend who had a boy this wk and another who is 16wks pg. 

:dust: to all


----------



## Mrs G

Update...couple more dark as the test line opks. A poss glimmer of ewcm this morning but no temp rise yet. 

Anyone else got a sniff of an egg????! 

:hug:


----------



## jo_79

Nope not for me yet at least another 8 days to wait :( this is the bit i hate cos i cant do anything till the opk says yay! 

theres always practising though lol, mind you Im so bloody tired though at the moment i cant be bothered to even practise!


----------



## Mrs G

Do you ov really late then hun??


----------



## Leila Fae

Well I'm CD12 today and I'm not due to ov for another 4 days.

Saw hubbie yesterday so we made the most of the time we had (!) but won't be seeing him until next Sunday so unless they are super-spermies I don't think there will be any eggie catching going on for me this cycle.

Doesn't mean we won't be baby dancing next weekend though - it'll be the first time we see each other after my birthday and I'll be wanting a present! 

Baby dust to all!

x


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> Do you ov really late then hun??

Yeah i usually Ov CD 19/20. I do use opks a week before im due to Ov on the off chance it comes early but it hasnt so far, infact i did one last night and the control line barely even came up.
Im not sure that temping is going to work too well with me, im so restless when i sleep, i wake up about 3/4 times a night usually after going bed at about 11, so will i not be getting enough sleep to get a true temp reading? Like this morning i woke up at just gone 6am then nodded off again till my alarm at 7.15am, also at weekends i dont bother cos i forget and jump out of bed!

:hug:

** updated**

hmmmm i dunno what the hell ive been doing but i just went back on the calendar and going through dates and it seems i ov'd on cd 17 in december!?? well think i'll continue with the opks this week then and see what happens. Maybe i was getting all confuzzled with xmas and all the time off i had in december lol


----------



## Mrs G

I know what you mean about waking in the night, I think it def makes a difference to your temp. If you can stand it though, I'd keep doing it. 

Am really confused by opks. Ones I do in morning have been equal to control line but I've done a couple in afternoon and they've been def neg!! Think I've got a bit of ewcm again today so whether he likes it or not dh's luck is in tonight!! He's been very obliging so far, every night for the last 3!!

:hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> Update...couple more dark as the test line opks. A poss glimmer of ewcm this morning but no temp rise yet.
> 
> Anyone else got a sniff of an egg????!
> 
> :hug:

I started getting feint lines on my OPK today and watery cm, so FF is saying im fertile! BD'd last night and plan to tomorrow as well.

Come on eggs we are all waiting!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> I started getting feint lines on my OPK today and watery cm, so FF is saying im fertile! BD'd last night and plan to tomorrow as well.
> 
> Come on eggs we are all waiting!!!!

...and waiting and waiting...!!! Why do they take so bloody long???!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> I started getting feint lines on my OPK today and watery cm, so FF is saying im fertile! BD'd last night and plan to tomorrow as well.
> 
> Come on eggs we are all waiting!!!!
> 
> ...and waiting and waiting...!!! Why do they take so bloody long???!!!Click to expand...

i dont know if my body will know what's happning if i actually produce an egg!!


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> i dont know if my body will know what's happning if i actually produce an egg!!

:rofl::rofl: me either!!!


----------



## jo_79

well im gonna keep up the temping and see what my chart looks like at the end of this cycle - sky high and pg i hope lol


----------



## Mrs G

Loving the positive thinking hun! 

Bring on that :dust:


----------



## jo_79

feeling a bit happier today now i realised i added my dates up wrong lol how stupid am i i cant even count!! so im hoping now that this weekend i'll get a nice dark opk. are you using the ones off ebay? the green and white ones?


----------



## Mrs G

The little stick ones? Got absolutely nothing from them last month. Have got superdrug ones (bogof!)Am gonna keep temping, got a bit of a dip this morning so hopefully a rise in next couple of days. FX!

Have you seen the thread in ttc on cervix position? Check out this website www.beautifulcervix.com. Not for the faint hearted or if you're eating!!


----------



## jo_79

oh god yes ive seen that! fair play to the girl, i couldnt do it. 

yeah the little stick ones im using, isnt it strange how they can work for some yet not others!?

do you know what your temp is meant to do when you Ov? Ive tried looking on other peoples charts but dont really understand them as they all look different. all i know is it goes up if your pg.


----------



## Mrs G

apparently it's supposed to dip slightly before ov then rise by about 0.5 degree and stay that way. If it drops again in last couple of days of cycle then :witch: is prob on her way. But as with everything in ttc, nothing's ever really straightforward!!

How the hell do people 'just get pregnant'!!


----------



## jo_79

i have to admit i was one of them people who could get pregnant just looking at my oh. theres a thread in ttc about some psychic woman in canada who predicts when you'll get a :bfp: lol me being gullible as i am sent off for it, think it was about £3.00. my stars also said 26th jan is good for making babies! which i have ov'd round that date the last 2 months


----------



## Mrs G

I'll beleive anything that keeps my hopes alive!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Ladies i think i may be about to ovulate, its a miracle and has never happened before!!:happydance:

I have a positive OPK and EYCM, and horrific pains which i can only hope are ov pains!

How is everyone else going?

Sarah
x


----------



## jo_79

Me too!!!! Which im so shocked at cos im not due to ov for another 5/6 days! Ive been having weird feeling like low down in my stomach and thought nothing of it really, then when i got home i did a opk, and while i was waiting i was moaning at oh as the lines hadnt come up at all this week, then lo and behold this pops up!
In real life the control line is much lighter than the test line. Dont think i'll be on here late tonight :winkwink:

Mrs G, I was only thinking this afternoon that i'd come on here tonight and ask if your superdrug ones were any good and if they was still on buy one get one free lol

Fingers crossed for everyone!! X
 



Attached Files:







DSC01588.JPG
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 2









DSC01579.JPG
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jo_79

after i wrote my post last night i went up to go in the bath and had a little check "up there!" and i had this cm which can only be described as EWCM :happydance: im so happy as in the last two cycles ive not seen this at all! Anyway we did the deed two days ago and last night using preseed and gonna carry on till the weekend, ive got such bad pains today too and i feel like crap with a stuffy coldy thing :(


----------



## HoneyWright

Whoohooo Jo, congrats hun, isnt a positive OPK and EWCM so exciting :happydance:

Hope you did the deed hun, we did although i was babysitting last night and not home until 11.30 and will do again tonight although have had very minimal cm today and negative OPK.

Good Luck catching the eggy xxxx Great to have a 2ww buddy xx


----------



## jo_79

hmmm well ive got an even darker one tonight

the bottom one is yesterday 
middle is this morning
top is tonight
just have to keep going i suppose!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01596.JPG
File size: 40 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jo_79

HoneyWright said:


> Whoohooo Jo, congrats hun, isnt a positive OPK and EWCM so exciting :happydance:
> 
> Hope you did the deed hun, we did although i was babysitting last night and not home until 11.30 and will do again tonight although have had very minimal cm today and negative OPK.
> 
> Good Luck catching the eggy xxxx Great to have a 2ww buddy xx

I NEVER thought id get so excited about the stuff that comes out of that part of my body lol let alone discuss it with other people :rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

well the LH surge starts around 36 hrs before you OV and peaks 12-24 hrs before OV so I assume it started quite higher and then got higher? I would think you are about to Ov. 

Mine started faintly on Monday then got dark Tueday and can barely see this mornings.


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> Whoohooo Jo, congrats hun, isnt a positive OPK and EWCM so exciting :happydance:
> 
> Hope you did the deed hun, we did although i was babysitting last night and not home until 11.30 and will do again tonight although have had very minimal cm today and negative OPK.
> 
> Good Luck catching the eggy xxxx Great to have a 2ww buddy xx
> 
> I NEVER thought id get so excited about the stuff that comes out of that part of my body lol let alone discuss it with other people :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL!!! I would curl up and die if i spoke about this stuff to some of my friends! :blush:


----------



## jo_79

its really dark today and my lower stomach is bloody killing me!! so im thinking im about to ov. 5 days early but im not complaining! usually when i have ov'd the opk doesnt show a line at all so im gonna keep testing and keep bding and see how we go.


----------



## HoneyWright

Lots of luck and babystuff being sent hun, I have everything crossed (apart from my legs which will need to open for other things:rofl:)

I see you have a puppy, is it a chocolate lab? I have an 18 month old border collie who is currently asleep at my feet!!


----------



## jo_79

HoneyWright said:


> Lots of luck and babystuff being sent hun, I have everything crossed (apart from my legs which will need to open for other things:rofl:)

:rofl: same back to you too

he's a jack russel x patterdale terrier, he's only 8 weeks old, he's being a little sh*t at the moment though, but he can be forgiven cos he's so cute!


----------



## Mrs G

WARNING - RANT (sorry!)

So..... my supposed opk pos of the wkend are a pile of crap cos I'm still getting the same thing. No dip or rise in temp and ewcm seems also to have left the building. 
All that PLUS got some :sex: in fri, sat, sun cos thought ov was on it's way. Mon, tues DH doesn't want to know..... Even tried this morning but nada....Well he's performing tonight whether he bloody likes it or not. Since when do men not want sex???!!! 
The last time I temped the whole month (nov) I got a dip on 18 and a rise on 19 so ov during day on 18. Was hoping with bvits I'm taking it would have been earlier but maybe lp will be longer, who knows???
Interesting what you say about stomach pain, I've got ache really low, like af pain. Knowing my luck it's either:witch: on her way dead early or wind!!!

Sorry for the moan, really pleased you girlies are having more luck than me.

:hug: and :dust:

PS - odd question... I've thrown out the box and instructions for my opks. They're the big plastic ones not the little strips. Do you have the replacable cap to the right or left when looking at lines (i'm probably looking at them the wrong way round???)


----------



## Mrs G

Oh and also....

Last 2 nights, feeling lucky, used preseed before going to bed, obviously a complete waste!!!! Getting low on stocks, will have to really squeeze it out the tube tonight!


----------



## HoneyWright

Sorry Ov seems to be playing hide and seek with you hun! 

OPK's have never worked for me before and I know some other people who Ov every month (as confirmed by the Dr) but the OPK can be hit and miss.

If in doubt, BD and dont take no for an answer, your gorgeous how could he say no, i think the full works are required!! :flasher:

Vit B should help lengthen your LP not make you Ov earlier, I think??

The pain sounds like what I had so i would take that as a positive side, or maybe I have wind as well:blush:

Sarah


----------



## jo_79

Awwwww Mrs G, im sorry your having issues with the ov situation! ive never seen the tests so i dont know the answer to the question. i tried googling the instructions but couldnt find them :( Can you go to superdrug tomorrow and look at the back of the box?
:hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> Lots of luck and babystuff being sent hun, I have everything crossed (apart from my legs which will need to open for other things:rofl:)
> 
> :rofl: same back to you too
> 
> he's a jack russel x patterdale terrier, he's only 8 weeks old, he's being a little sh*t at the moment though, but he can be forgiven cos he's so cute!Click to expand...

I love my dog but must admit the first few months were hell on earth he was so cute but an absolute bugger!!


----------



## jo_79

he's sat at my feet now giving me them eyes lol i cant stay mad with him, he'll learn! and i suppose he is still only a tiny baby


----------



## Mrs G

Ahhhh, thanks girlies, feel much better now!:hugs:

tbh never had much luck with opk's but they were bogof and it's a shame to waste them!!! Am hoping you're right about bvits and lp, only problem is that'll make 2ww even longer...!!

Have a cunning plan re dh and :sex:. He is currently playing online poker and the longer he does, the more ammunition I've got....you've been ignoring me all night, now you need to pay me some attention...!! If no luck, you're right sarah, drastic action is required :flasher:

:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

Im so lucky my oh is just there when i need him to be - no arguements lol he doesnt dare say no :rofl:


----------



## jo_79

also mrs g what is your name lol im sure you may have put it in a post somewhere but i cant remember lol im sorry!


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry hun, I'm Kath x

Well dh has just started another game of cards, he doesn't have a hope in hell of turning me down tonight!!! To be fair, he is usually quite good, I think sometimes he feels like he's performing to order!! get over it!!

:hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

I love letting DH do what he wants (with him its playing champ manager) and he thinks he is so in charge and doing what he wants to do, only to figure out that its because I want something from him!!

Longer 2ww but I think higher chance of a :bfp:, and we are both right there with you, i think we should all be 1 DPO tomorrow horray!!:happydance:


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> Im so lucky my oh is just there when i need him to be - no arguements lol he doesnt dare say no :rofl:

If im completely honest I think my DH is just happy getting some!! he will miss all of this if we get a :bfp:


----------



## HoneyWright

just seeing if sig works?


----------



## HoneyWright

HoneyWright said:


> just seeing if sig works?

why doest the pretty box come up on my signature?


----------



## Mrs G

What are you trying to put on hun, a blinkie??


----------



## HoneyWright

like yours that says you are on CD17?


----------



## Mrs G

My signature has got a really long address to get the ticker up, like this

[ url=https ://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23abf6]
https ://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/23abf6/ttc.png
[/url]


----------



## Mrs G

Any luck with sig??

Right, am off girlies. Giving dh NO opportunity to doze off before I get what's owed!!! Wish me :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

no i cant figure it out!

Lots of luck hun xx


----------



## jo_79

well ff has put a cross on my chart! says i ov'd on cd 13 we only :sex: on cd 12, 14 and 15 so far is that ok. i just thought you had to do it more before hand??


----------



## HoneyWright

That sounds perfect to me Jo. i think i read that you should BD regularly in the week of Ov which the book counted as the 6 days before and one day after, but I think you have it covered by day before and day after as the swimmers will stay for 2-3 days anyway (i think?)

So what DPO are you?


----------



## HoneyWright

Jo just looked at your chart and dont understand why you would have Ovd on dy 13 not 15??


----------



## jo_79

thats what i dont understand! bit confused now. gonna carry on with bd until at least the weekend just to be sure. ive never temped before so i dont understand the charts fully. last night i couldnt believe the amount of ewcm there was loads! could ff have it wrong? according to that id be 3 dpo by now my stomach has stopped hurting now but yesterday it was quite bad.


----------



## HoneyWright

Ive never used FF to much, just to record more than interpret, but I would say you know your body much better than a computer programme. 

Keep BDing until the increased CM and pains have gone, that way you have done it at the right time for FF and your personal feelings. 

Good luck hun!!:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

Lol i don't know what my bodys doing! 

i did try posting something in ttc to see if someone can take a look at my chart but no-ones replied as of yet. I think i might take it as i ov'd yesterday or today.


----------



## HoneyWright

Have you POAS OPK today?


----------



## Mrs G

I think FF always goes by temps rather than anything else. A dip before day of ov then a rise is what it's picking up i think. It can be a bit tempremental though. I've put in neg opks and ewcm before and it says fertile???

:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

not yet but i was going to when i get home about 6.30 hopefully it's gonna come up negative lol then i'll know for definite that i ov'd in last couple of days


----------



## Mrs G

Updated FF and according to our slightly unreliable friend I'm 3dpo?? Apparently i ov'd on 15th. Well we :sex: on 12,13,14th, missed 15,16th and then again on 17th. Who knows????


Sarah - where are you trying to get your ticker from? FF? try tickerfactory.com


----------



## jo_79

reckon we'll just have to wait and see! ive got a few niggling pains on my left side this afternoon. i just want to go home and sleep cos i feel so crap today - caught a coldy thing off oh - but if i want a baby i have to make the effort lol


----------



## HoneyWright

Well i think we can all be happy in the knowledge that we have done all we can with BDing as much as possible this month. Im going by yesterday as Ov so 1 DPO today as my thermometre broke so FF only has OPK and CM to go by.

Yes Kath been using FF will try ticker factory, thanks Hun.

Hope you both had a good day at work if thats where you have been. Ive had today off as im just knackered from all the late night Bding, how sad is that!!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

whoohooo ticker works!!


----------



## jo_79

yay your ticker is working! well i did an opk just now and its a definite negative so im going to count myself as 1dpo


----------



## HoneyWright

Yay :happydance: 

That sounds more likely hun only 13-15 days till we know!!! let the SS begin!


----------



## jo_79

Well 1st cycle i had every symptom under the sun lol well at least i thought i did then last cycle nothing at all. Now ive got you two to spot with im gonna be terrible!


----------



## HoneyWright

yeah, im the kind of person who likes something to think positively about, so id rather give into SS and feel positive for 2 weeks and then be a bit down if AF turns up than think negatively for 2 weeks so i dont get my hopes up. There is nothing wrong with that, its just not me!

Can i ask a silly question, have you ever that having a hot bath in the 2ww is bad?


----------



## jo_79

i have seen it on here in posts that you shouldnt but seeing as my shower is broke at the moment i have got no choice lol i wonder though does it just apply to super hot baths?? like the ones where you come out looking like you been in the sun for a day lol


----------



## Mrs G

Hey, nice ticker!!

I think if your bath is so hot it raises your temp and you come out sweaty then it could be a bit dodgy. 

Sorry to let you down ladies but I am RUBBISH at SS!!! Only tried it one month and decided I could actually make any part of my body feel something if I concentrated hard enough!!!:rofl:

When do you 2 think AF should be due ?(but OBVIOUSLY wont cos we're gonna have a triplet of :bfp:'s this month) :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I'm thinking 1st ish


----------



## Mrs G

Ooooohhhh I'm first with the SS!!! Just taken make up off and found a dirty great spot!!! Does that count??
:rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

Ive had a shower just in case!!

Triplet of BFP's sounds good, Im thinking 5th for me as i usually have 16 day LP although thats actually crap as I have never ovulated before so who knows, will work to the 5th i think.

Either of you stll getting cramps?


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> Ooooohhhh I'm first with the SS!!! Just taken make up off and found a dirty great spot!!! Does that count??
> :rofl:

ohh ohh I have spots :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Ive had a shower just in case!!
> 
> Triplet of BFP's sounds good, Im thinking 5th for me as i usually have 16 day LP although thats actually crap as I have never ovulated before so who knows, will work to the 5th i think.
> 
> Either of you stll getting cramps?

Yeh a bit, maybe not cramps but ache. A bit TMI here but do you ever get achy pain during :sex: before :witch:? Like it feels a bit swollen? Got that last night, felt like dh was a bit too big (sorry!) in his dreams!!!!:rofl:


----------



## samzi

hi all

im due 9th feb. Im on the not testing till v-day thread but thought id join in here too if its ok x


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> hi all
> 
> im due 9th feb. Im on the not testing till v-day thread but thought id join in here too if its ok x

Hi and welcome to the mad house of 2ww!! :hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

Of course Samzi, welcome to the thread. Im so sorry to see you had MC. My Best Friend had a MC in early Nov at 11 weeks and she is currently 9 weeks pregnant so I hope you have the same luck.

Are you charting at all for Ov?


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> hi all
> 
> im due 9th feb. Im on the not testing till v-day thread but thought id join in here too if its ok x
> 
> Hi and welcome to the mad house of 2ww!! :hug:Click to expand...

Speak for yourself, I am completely sane :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hugs:


----------



## samzi

Not charting no, but im due to OV either tomorrow or sunday depending if my cycle is a 28 day or 31 day one x

Im thinking its a 31 day one so that means Sunday, which is good cos im seeing OH tomorrow til tues :D


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> Ive had a shower just in case!!
> 
> Triplet of BFP's sounds good, Im thinking 5th for me as i usually have 16 day LP although thats actually crap as I have never ovulated before so who knows, will work to the 5th i think.
> 
> Either of you stll getting cramps?
> 
> Yeh a bit, maybe not cramps but ache. A bit TMI here but do you ever get achy pain during :sex: before :witch:? Like it feels a bit swollen? Got that last night, felt like dh was a bit too big (sorry!) in his dreams!!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

Not necessarily during :sex: but i do get an odd feeling like I have been stretched before :witch:

Ive got this book which shows if the egg has fertilized what happens day by day up to conception, will have to have a look and update us each day as im sure we all caught the eggy :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> Not charting no, but im due to OV either tomorrow or sunday depending if my cycle is a 28 day or 31 day one x
> 
> Im thinking its a 31 day one so that means Sunday, which is good cos im seeing OH tomorrow til tues :D

A tiring few days for you and oh coming up then??!! 
FX


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> [
> 
> Not necessarily during :sex: but i do get an odd feeling like I have been stretched before :witch:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

:lol: definetly.


----------



## jo_79

HoneyWright said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhh I'm first with the SS!!! Just taken make up off and found a dirty great spot!!! Does that count??
> :rofl:
> 
> ohh ohh I have spots :rofl:Click to expand...


me too!

im not cramping but it aches a bit now

based on the last two cycles i think im going to TRY and wait till 5th feb to test, i know full well i wont though lol ive got 12 frer to use too, unfortunately another girlie on here was told to stop ttc and she was selling her tests for the postage only! so i had a few!!!

just wondering if ov has moved forward will af move forward?

hi samzi and welcome!


----------



## jo_79

ff has now moved my ov date!


----------



## Mrs G

I reckon it might still be a day out if you look at opk pos. I thought you only got pos up to ov not after???

12FRER?????? POAS tastic!!

Hmmmm I think ache is a better word than cramp. No idea if that's good??

Get burrowing eggs!!!!


----------



## jo_79

well tmi here but today i got pinky coloured cm when i wiped earlier, what the hell is that about!


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> well tmi here but today i got pinky coloured cm when i wiped earlier, what the hell is that about!

ohh could be implantation???


----------



## HoneyWright

Do you mind me asking how long you have all been trying?


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> well tmi here but today i got pinky coloured cm when i wiped earlier, what the hell is that about!
> 
> ohh could be implantation???Click to expand...

More TMI...yesterday I had black knickers on so could see cm (sorry!) but there was also something darker. Couldn't see colour but it wasn't white..???


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Do you mind me asking how long you have all been trying?

This is month 5 for us. Was on bcp for 16yrs...!! came off in August and have had really regular AF since but no joy on :bfp: front. My worry is I'm 34 and I've never been pg, no scares, m/c, nothing so have no idea of fertility. Nor DH.

you??


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> well tmi here but today i got pinky coloured cm when i wiped earlier, what the hell is that about!
> 
> ohh could be implantation???Click to expand...
> 
> More TMI...yesterday I had black knickers on so could see cm (sorry!) but there was also something darker. Couldn't see colour but it wasn't white..???Click to expand...

ohh could be implantation, oh no fair i want some!!!:hissy:


----------



## HoneyWright

Well they say to try for 6 months dont they if you are over 30 then go see your Dr, not that will be anything wrong but just to get some tests in case?

This is our 18th month trying:hissy:, and found out in October I have PCOS so have probably never ovulated in those 18 months! This is my first full month on Metformin and Clomid which im hoping has made me Ov.


----------



## jo_79

HoneyWright said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> well tmi here but today i got pinky coloured cm when i wiped earlier, what the hell is that about!
> 
> ohh could be implantation???Click to expand...

i thought that was later on dpo? more tmi lol but i checked the positioning up there for ff data and there was more pink stuff, but its not actually coming out if you get me :rofl:

this is only my 3rd cycle - had a few previous pregnancies but ive really wanted a baby since hollie just not been in the position to have one till now really.


----------



## HoneyWright

I think implantation is usualy bewteen 4-8dpo? Not really sure?

According to my book:

2 dpo The fertilized egg makes its way down the fallopian tubes
3-4dpo the egg looks like a blackberry (multipling cells)
5 dpo - The egg navigates the narrow part of the tube just before reaching the uterus
6-7 dpo The embryo leaves its shell and tries to adhere to the wall of the uterus, if successful this is conception.


----------



## Mrs G

Am loving this book, which one is it??

Really sorry to hear about your problems girlies. :hugs: I guess I've had an easy ride of it. I'm just so bloody impatient! 

SS update - another spot!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks hun, i think however long you have been trying you want it to happen now, im sure im no more impatient than you!

The book is Zita Wests guide to getting pregnant, its quite good a lot about what foods helps and what vitamins to take.


----------



## jo_79

What a cool book! Ive set my alarm for 7.30 tomorrow to make sure i do my temp, i tend to forget the weekends but i think its important to check this weekend!


----------



## Mrs G

I think we've all done all we can but I guess there's no harm in keeping up the :sex: just incase!!

bring on the :dust:


----------



## jo_79

i bloody hope so. i hate waiting, im so impatient!


----------



## HoneyWright

Are you still BDing, do you think I should?


----------



## jo_79

maybe a couple more just to make sure lol and for fun of course


----------



## Mrs G

Think we will keep up the :sex: otherwise you just sit around twiddling your thumbs waiting for 2ww to end!!! I always find this time of cycle, you feel like there is nothing else you can do but wait!

Was thinking how ignornat I've been about the whole ttc thing. I've spent my adult life worrying about getting pg, thinking the odd antibiotics or sickness would mean i'd fall and being really relieved when :witch: arrived each month. Now i realise just how bloody difficult it actually is to get pg!!!

TMI but do you think constipation counts for SS??!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey jo, good looking temp today!


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> TMI but do you think constipation counts for SS??!!
> 
> :hugs:

I know!!! All the horror stories you are told at school!

Yes i think Constipation does count hun!:blush:


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> I know!!! All the horror stories you are told at school!
> 
> Yes i think Constipation does count hun!:blush:

The sex ed man at the school I teach in told the girls that when you're young, your eggs are like nice, fresh, free range eggs. As you get older they turn into stale, battery hen eggs!! And that's why it's easier to get pg when you're young!!

Ok so SS count - 2 spots and constipation YAY!

Any symptoms for you??


----------



## jo_79

hey girlies, dont think i have any symptoms yet, ive still got a sore throat but ive had that since last weekend.

unless you count a really dry mouth lol seem to be constantly thirsty


----------



## HoneyWright

stale battery hen eggs it is for me then!!!

whoohoo to SS, and that you have some!

I dont really have any apart from a spot on my chest:blush::blush::blush::rofl: its not normal!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

I've just watched baby mama, you have to watch it its great!


----------



## Mrs G

Winge alert (sorry) :hissy:

So... we have these friends who are always coming up with new ideas, one week they're emigrating to New Zealand, next it's Canada, then they're starting up a business, then moving house....etc etc. You know the sort, never really happy with what they have, always want something new and exciting and want it now!!

Well this week their idea is to buy a house and have a baby.... I know it's not personal, they don't know we're trying and I know they have every right to etc etc. She has an ok job, he's self employed and didn't have enough money to pay his tax bill this week but is going on a 2 week snowboarding holiday next month.... 

As I said yesterday, I never imagined ttc would be this emotionally draining and if they fall pg quickly, which sod's law they will, I know I'm gonna find it really hard. I know I can't go round begrudging everyone who gets pg before me. Just having a "why not me?" day - sorry!!


----------



## jo_79

I definitley know the sort of people your talking about lol

Sorry your feeling like that, my best mate has been trying longer than me but hasnt told anyone and we got told the other day a girl we know is pg, she's single, already got 2 kids, unemployed, out on the piss all the time.

Its so annoying when people who aint really fussed about having a baby seem to fall all the time!


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. :hugs:I should be a bit immune to it really. The school I work in is on the type of estate all the females do is pop out babies!! I've got one student due in a couple weeks and another who has had her 2nd abortion... Not having any of my own (YET!) I know I shouldn't judge but when I seen how some parents talk to or treat their children it makes me so mad. Why have children if you hate them so much!!!!! :hissy: We have a joke at school that they should put bromide in the water supply to decrease the population explosion!!

Have you thought if you're gonna test early or just wait to see if :witch: arrives??


----------



## jo_79

i know im gonna test early lol im so impatient (i want to know right now!!!!) i wont be able to wait till af shows.

no symptoms to report as of yet, im tired but im having a lazy day, oh has just gone to work and chloe isnt home till 6.30, so i think thats making me more tired.


----------



## HoneyWright

Kath, im so sorry you're not having a great day, i completely know how you feel and its normal I promise. I worried for weeks before christmas in case DH's brother or cousin announced they are pregnant, and then i felt terrible for hoping they didnt get something they might want just as much as me!

Im going to try not to test but i have a bunch of internet cheapies so who knows! My only worry with testing early is that a friend did a few months ago got an early positive and then a few days later got BFN's as she must have had a chemical pregnancy.

Hope you have both had a good weekend, im just home and ready to watch some trashy TV.

SS count: Ive had terrible wind :blush::rofl:, and more AF style cramps (im only 4 dpo surely it cant be AF????)

COME ON FAIRY BRING US SOME JOY xxxx


----------



## jo_79

Hey sarah, i had AF style cramps earlier today too, stopped now though. Still got that pinky/brown cm (sorry TMI) but dunno what it is. I did ask in TTC section but no answers at all! I would've thought it was too early for implantation.


----------



## Mrs G

I had af type ache for a couple of days. It's gone now, but I am a couple of days ahead of you girlies. Bad mood swings today, breezed round asda this morning then came home and now feel like weeping at nothing!!!
:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

i was almost crying at a film i watched last night, i dont usually get emotional at films, didn't cry though cos i didnt want nicky to laugh at me lol 

losing my patience with chloe tonight, she's acting like she's gone back to being 5!!! mind you she's been at her dads all weekend with her 4 yr old step brother.


----------



## HoneyWright

Hoping that us all getting cramps is a good sign, and i cried at the film I watched last night, just had to stop watching deep impact as it will make me cry.

Jo, really unsure what you cm is, is it brown or pink/red. I think it would mean different things if its old or new blood.

Im knackered as could not sleep with heartburn last night, might have a nap as there is something on the TV I want to watch till 11pm!


----------



## jo_79

well its confusing the hell out of me! one minute its pinky coloured next is slightly brown, like a slightly off creamy colour not full on brown - ive had my fair share of brown manky cm when i was on the implant. someone did mention maybe that id scratched my cervix but im really careful when checking.

i suffer from heartburn alot due to my love of spicy foods lol i keep a bottle of gaviscon in my drawer at work cos its so bad sometimes.


----------



## samzi

evening all.

Well for the first time in ages i felt knackered at 8 so went for a nap for an hour or so, feel a bit sick too. Fx''d

Only OV'd on friday at the earliest so isnt it a bit soon for symptoms? Ah well, its a good sign, right?


----------



## jo_79

Fingers crossed samzi! 

I got a well stuffy nose today and sore boobs 

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Mrs G

Really thirsty today and VERY slightly nauseous mid morning. More hungry than normal. Trouble is when you know what you're looking for, I think I imagine it sometimes!!!

Did have some good news today though. Had some blood tests done a couple of weeks ago cos I kept waking up sweating. It's not happened since (typical) but they came back today with a completely normal hormone profile, indicating no issues with ov!!!:happydance: Will prob give private tests a miss now as that was one of the things they would have done.


----------



## samzi

sore throat and sniffles, occasional sneezes, but think thats cos ive caught what my bf had/has. Feel bit tired tho and had a bit of nausea before, but we shall see!


----------



## Mrs G

Glad to see you SS with the rest of us samzi!!!

Has anyone seen the new hovis ad? where the boy starts off in Victorian times and runs his way through the centuries to the present? Just sat and cried at it!!!


----------



## jo_79

Oh kath thats really good, im well pleased for you. Did they tell you what it was? I went through a stage of that where every night i would wake up soaked through to the point i would have to change the sheets in the middle of the night! 

Im still really thirsty today, i dont usually drink that much but the last few days im constantly needing a drink, and it has to be super cold too!


----------



## jo_79

OMG crying at the new hovis ad!! You had better be pregnant!!!! lol


----------



## Mrs G

Prob the end of the flu I had at xmas. He said i've still got a bit of an infection in my lungs but the only antibiotics that'll clear it you can't take when pg, so I won't be taking those!!! My main worry was early menopause!! but he said my fsh levels (which is something to do with egg stocks) were good. 

Keep getting twinges in bbs, not tender or sore, just weird!!!

Have worked out can use frer on wed, what d'ya think????


----------



## HoneyWright

Kath, firstly congrats on the blood tests, secondly completely with jo you better be pregnant to cry at some little boy carrying bread! and thirdly, yes poas on wednesday!!! Very naughty but got to be done!

SS is out the window for me it seems, as i think ive caught a bug, you dont think that would effect anything do you? If i caught that eggy its due to implant any day! Feel like crap, apart from when im eating which is a bonus as its my favourite past time!!

Come on Jo more SS from you please! how is the puppy?


----------



## HoneyWright

OMG I just remembered I had a dream I was preggers last night, and when I woke up it actually took me a few minutes to remember I wasnt it was so real!!

I was at work and waiting to leave to go to the Dr's for a scan although i hadnt POAS yet, then some gunmen came in and held us hostage but i managed to use 2 IC i had with me and they came up positive!!

How strange!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Kath I see you had a temp dip today, apparently you can get that at implantaion at 6-7 dpo which you are - exciting!!!


----------



## jo_79

hmmm well so far - 
thirsty???
boobs are aching
spots - not impressed
stuffy nose
constipation
quite sore cramps the last few days
headaches 
tiredness

all probably made up in my imagination lol 

pups is good, he came to work all day with me today he loved it as we have another dog there , he's shattered now bless him.

i had a dream last night i got my :bfp: it was SO real, i had to lie there and think about it this morning!


----------



## jo_79

oh and you so have to pee on that frer on wednesday!


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> i had a dream last night i got my :bfp: it was SO real, i had to lie there and think about it this morning!

OMG so did I!!!!:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

i had them all through 2ww last cycle, also one where i was preg with twins


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Kath I see you had a temp dip today, apparently you can get that at implantaion at 6-7 dpo which you are - exciting!!!

OMG I thought it was just cos i'd had a shit night's sleep!!!!
Thanks!!


----------



## jo_79

TMI here but just wondering if anyone else had "dried up!" since ov, its just i seen a thread in ttc about what cm to expect after ov. 

i havent if anything there is more.


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> TMI here but just wondering if anyone else had "dried up!" since ov, its just i seen a thread in ttc about what cm to expect after ov.
> 
> i havent if anything there is more.

Ive not had much at all since Ov, com back a bit today, but im on clomid and that i suppose to dry it up!! Was on EPO up to Ov to help and i usually get a lot which i think is due to my PCOS.


----------



## jo_79

I feel absolutely shit today :(


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> TMI here but just wondering if anyone else had "dried up!" since ov, its just i seen a thread in ttc about what cm to expect after ov.
> 
> i havent if anything there is more.
> 
> Ive not had much at all since Ov, com back a bit today, but im on clomid and that i suppose to dry it up!! Was on EPO up to Ov to help and i usually get a lot which i think is due to my PCOS.Click to expand...

I would say a bit more, it's kinda more crumbly.. What does the other thread say??


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hey, I've come to join you all... a bit late, only just noticed this thread! My af is due on 3rd altho I've been a bit naughty and started testing already coz I had strange happenings with opks! Got a +ve/VERY comvincing evap at 6dpo but bfn's since!
 



Attached Files:







jan23.jpg
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 5









ABCD0001.jpg
File size: 94.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> I feel absolutely shit today :(

and me had a crap crap day, had to try not to cry several times at work today and a girl in my team told me she is 7 weeks pregnant and im over the moon for her (honest there was jumping around and hugging) then i just wanted to burst into tears, some one shouted at me and annoyed me via email (regular occurance which i can easily handle) had to run to the loo as i was going to cry! WTF!!

Ive got cramps and im hormonal im sure AF is on the way, had been feeling so positive up to today!!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> TMI here but just wondering if anyone else had "dried up!" since ov, its just i seen a thread in ttc about what cm to expect after ov.
> 
> i havent if anything there is more.
> 
> Ive not had much at all since Ov, com back a bit today, but im on clomid and that i suppose to dry it up!! Was on EPO up to Ov to help and i usually get a lot which i think is due to my PCOS.Click to expand...
> 
> I would say a bit more, it's kinda more crumbly.. What does the other thread say??Click to expand...


its here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/93800-comes-after-ewcm.html


----------



## jo_79

HoneyWright said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> I feel absolutely shit today :(
> 
> and me had a crap crap day, had to try not to cry several times at work today and a girl in my team told me she is 7 weeks pregnant and im over the moon for her (honest there was jumping around and hugging) then i just wanted to burst into tears, some one shouted at me and annoyed me via email (regular occurance which i can easily handle) had to run to the loo as i was going to cry! WTF!!
> 
> Ive got cramps and im hormonal im sure AF is on the way, had been feeling so positive up to today!!
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...


first off i feel ill, like flu is coming or something, then work just f*cked me right off today (sorry!) it just really got me down today - one person inparticular annoying me. my mood was ok this morning just felt ill but the more the day went on its got worse So much crap work is being piled on me i cant keep up with my usual work. Im not prepared to hand my usual work over to the other girl as she loves the fact when i cant cope and already takes the credit for everything :growlmad:

got these niggly pains today in my stomach too and heartburn - ive not even eaten anything spicy for a good few days


----------



## Mrs G

oh girlies... :hugs::hugs:

Sorry today has been bad all round. It's always worse in sodding 2ww. Not long to go now though. Remember all those :witch: symptoms can easily be symptoms of :bfp: too. And it's not over til the fat :witch: sings.

Got a new pathetic teary eyed story for you - have you seen the mobile phone ad, think it's 3? where they're all dancing in train station?? Yep, that got me today!! Not weeping like the hovis boy but a def tear!!! :blush:


----------



## Mrs G

Ju_bubbs said:


> Hey, I've come to join you all... a bit late, only just noticed this thread! My af is due on 3rd altho I've been a bit naughty and started testing already coz I had strange happenings with opks! Got a +ve/VERY comvincing evap at 6dpo but bfn's since!

Welcome!! Glad to see someone else is giving in to poas!!! I'm 9dpo tomorrow, 5 days before :witch: so am considering poas in morning....??


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks Mrs G! Yeah go for it.. I dunno how you've managed to wait 9 days lol! Can't do any harm can it!?

I notice everyone here seems to be feeling like I have today! Been in such a bad mood for no reason and keep snapping at poor OH, dear of him! Keep crying over the slightest lil things too!


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> oh girlies... :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry today has been bad all round. It's always worse in sodding 2ww. Not long to go now though. Remember all those :witch: symptoms can easily be symptoms of :bfp: too. And it's not over til the fat :witch: sings.
> 
> Got a new pathetic teary eyed story for you - have you seen the mobile phone ad, think it's 3? where they're all dancing in train station?? Yep, that got me today!! Not weeping like the hovis boy but a def tear!!! :blush:

:rofl: that advert is sooooo funny!!!!


----------



## jo_79

Ju_bubbs said:


> Hey, I've come to join you all... a bit late, only just noticed this thread! My af is due on 3rd altho I've been a bit naughty and started testing already coz I had strange happenings with opks! Got a +ve/VERY comvincing evap at 6dpo but bfn's since!

oooooh i really hope the :bfp: comes back!

im feeling a bit better now been in the bath and started blowing bubbles at the pup cos he got through the gap in the door lol he was so funny! 

had some chocolate just now - oh left my favourite on the side before he went to work - now ive got heartburn :confused: - from chocolate??


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> oh girlies... :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry today has been bad all round. It's always worse in sodding 2ww. Not long to go now though. Remember all those :witch: symptoms can easily be symptoms of :bfp: too. And it's not over til the fat :witch: sings.
> 
> Got a new pathetic teary eyed story for you - have you seen the mobile phone ad, think it's 3? where they're all dancing in train station?? Yep, that got me today!! Not weeping like the hovis boy but a def tear!!! :blush:

oh i saw that for the first time today, actually cheered me up as danced round the living room. Seriously, if for no other reason, i hope you are pregnant for your sanity!!


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I've come to join you all... a bit late, only just noticed this thread! My af is due on 3rd altho I've been a bit naughty and started testing already coz I had strange happenings with opks! Got a +ve/VERY comvincing evap at 6dpo but bfn's since!
> 
> oooooh i really hope the :bfp: comes back!
> 
> im feeling a bit better now been in the bath and started blowing bubbles at the pup cos he got through the gap in the door lol he was so funny!
> 
> had some chocolate just now - oh left my favourite on the side before he went to work - now ive got heartburn :confused: - from chocolate??Click to expand...

Oh, im glad you had a bath to, really needed one but i had heard you shouldnt in 2ww but cant find any biological reason why not so went for it, but not too hot!


----------



## Mrs G

Need a final verdict for the morning.....to poas or not to poas....

FRER may work tomorrow IF i'm on a 27 day cycle. Have had up to 29 days in past, in which case it would be too early even for FRER. Do I go for it and risk the disappointment of :bfn: or wait.........?????


----------



## jo_79

If you can handle possibly seeing a :bfn: then go for it - if you cant then wait x 
saying that if it was me i would do it :)


----------



## Mrs G

Pretty damn sure it'll be :bfn:... will prob do it though...the frer keeps calling my name!!!

Thanks, will keep you posted, don't expect miracles though!!
:hugs:

V cute new pic, btw!!


----------



## jo_79

i had to have a bath as my shower is still broke :( its so inconvenient!! 

poor puppy fell down the stairs earlier - bloody scared me! he seems ok though.

as soon as i get to 9dpo i know i'll be testing cos i wont be able to help myself!! wont tell oh though cos he dont want me to keep being disappointed


----------



## HoneyWright

POAS, POAS, POAS, POAS:happydance::happydance:

i dont see the harm in POAS at this early stage, if you get a line :happydance: but if you dont its because its too early and your still in the running!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I agree with honey! Especially if you're using frer, I've had +ves with frer up to 7 days before af! Saying that, frer have really annoyed me this month after that completely pink evap I had the other day. I did another one yesterday morning and swore I could see a really faint line on it but told myself it must be my eyes coz ic's are all neg... now I know its miles after the time, but I left it on the bathroom windowsill, and this morning it has got a really pink line on it! So I think I'll stop using frer this month, I've never even had evaps at all, especially not pink ones! :(

On a brighter note, I had a nice warm bath last night too, made me feel loads better!
Heartburn sounds good btw Jo!

Has anyone else been having an niggly uncomfortable feeling really really low in their tummy?


----------



## samzi

I have. But my god this fluey thing has got me feeling all sorts :(


----------



## jo_79

Kath - where are you!! We need an answer lol

Heartburn carried on all bloody night - i dont mind if ive inflicted it on myself through spicy food lol

I still have coldy flu symptoms but in a better mood today. 

Ju_bubbs i thought that evaps had no colour in them? Ive also been getting niggly feelings low down in my stomach, first few dpo i had bad cramps now its just niggles, not constant but often. Ive also seen lots of girls dont get lines on IC till they're a good 8/9 weeks.


----------



## samzi

Has anyone NOT got cold/flu symptoms? :lol: I feel utterly crap but lets hope its for a good reason huh. Im gong to test on monday ive decided!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I didn't think evaps could be pink either Jo, but it deffo was.. 6dpo is far too early to have had a laine like taht!! I did another frer, an ic and a superdrug one this morning, and there are faint lines on all of them but I cant get a pic.. so *hoping* in a few days I get some nice lines!

Good luck for monday samzi! I've had a bit of a cold/flu thing going on too.. all cleared up now tho I think!


----------



## samzi

FX'd for you :hug:


----------



## jo_79

OOOh i really hope they get darker and this one sticks big time for you :hugs:

Samzi when is af due? Mine (i think) is due 5/6th Feb so dunno when to test, lets face it i certainly wont be waiting until then!


----------



## samzi

She's due the 9th Feb for me.


----------



## jo_79

I think im going to try and wait to test in a weeks time, if af hasnt come to get me early!


----------



## samzi

I just found this which i thought was quite interesting. After putting my dates in of first day of last AF it says to do a test the 6th Feb. Can i wait till then thats the question!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/duedatecalculator.php


----------



## jo_79

Wow thats really cool. Mine says test 6th too, im going for 4th.


----------



## jo_79

ah but if i put in ovulation date it brings it all forward by 2 days lol not alot i know but 2 days is a long time in the 2ww lol


----------



## Mrs G

Hi girls, sorry for delay, BNB is blocked at school!

OBVIOUSLY :bfn:, what was I thinking???!!! Fine though, just try again tomorrow. Been to Boots and replenished my stocks. Not gonna bother with ic from what you've said. Got CB ones to add to FRER.


----------



## Mrs G

OMG!!! that website is scary - how real does it seem reading that!!!!
2nd Feb test date for me, yeh right, now I've started poas, there's no stopping me!!!

BRING ON THE :bfp:'s


----------



## jo_79

Well as you know i got that pack of 12 frer (plus i got 12 more which i promised my best mate) so im gonna use them then WHEN i get my :bfp: lol ive got a digi to confirm.

Im trying with the PMA but i dont want to build my hopes up really, so in my mind im thinking the :witch: will come then if it does hopefully i wont feel to gutted about it.


----------



## jo_79

your temps have gone up again too!! Looking good :)


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. :hugs:

Was secretly checking out other women's buggies at the shops this afternoon!! Scared dh talking about names too last night!!!

I'm torn between the expect :witch: plan or PMA...???


----------



## jo_79

I think no matter which one we use we'll still be disappointed if the :witch: comes lol cos at the back of your mind it'll still be there no matter how much you try to block it out!


----------



## Mrs G

Just worked out that last time I temped, it dropped 3 days before :witch: arrived and kept falling. If this is a 27 day cycle, 3 days before is tomorrow...

Are you def holding out for 4th...??


----------



## HoneyWright

Evening ladies that link is soo cool, im going to hold out till at least 10dpo if not 12dpo until i test, thats if AF doesnt get me early!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ooh my test date is 31st! :D Thats sooner than FF says.. yay I get to test early and not feel bad :lol:


----------



## samzi

jo_79 said:


> Wow thats really cool. Mine says test 6th too, im going for 4th.

Let's both got for the 4th? Sounds daft but i dont wanna be alone:blush:


----------



## jo_79

samzi said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> Wow thats really cool. Mine says test 6th too, im going for 4th.
> 
> Let's both got for the 4th? Sounds daft but i dont wanna be alone:blush:Click to expand...

sounds good

i am wanting to rip my own wind/stomach pipe out this evening cos my heartburn is so bad :hissy:

i have eaten a go ahead bar, an egg sandwich and drunk water and thats it today (So far) and im in agony, plus walking round morrisons i had a few sharp pains low in my stomach only for about 10 seconds though lol 

i hope your temps stay up in the morning kath, i'll be getting well excited for you if they do lol


----------



## jo_79

and i had a bit of a dizzy spell shopping too


----------



## Mrs G

Although passing out in Morrisons is not good, it is for SS!!!!!


----------



## jo_79

Hmmm proper confused i have EWCM!!!!!! What the hell?
Only a tiny bit but its there


----------



## Mrs G

OOOHHHH!! I had something similar a few days ago. Like a big glob of bogey (SO SORRY TMI!!) then all gone.....


----------



## jo_79

why is the 2ww so bloody confusing. 

kath on ff do you have a box on there with early pregnancy points?


----------



## Mrs G

Yes, I upgraded to vip and I think it comes with that. Do you have it??


----------



## jo_79

yeah mine says 63 points - i dont like it lol its giving me hope!


----------



## Mrs G

You're doing better than me, I'm on 57! Are you putting cp, cm and symptoms in??


----------



## jo_79

yeah, im a bit confused by "opening" cos ive had two kids i think its always open ,sorry for the info there!! 

everytime i add heartburn it adds more lol well i hope this pain is for a reason.


----------



## Mrs G

:rofl: am jealous - want heartburn!! I'm clueless with cp!!

I know it means absolutely nothing but to humour myself I just took tmy temp - 37.44!!! Hope it's up there in the morning too. FX.


----------



## jo_79

i thought of doing that last night lol but stopped myself. 

its not been too stressful temping, not like i thought it would be, i just wake up and do it. i know oh got stroppy and mentioned it but i think it was the other factors bothering him.

i think i'll definitely carry on with it if the :witch: comes.


----------



## Mrs G

Talking of stressy oh's, better love ya and leave ya for tonight. 
Wish me luck for the next installment of poas!!

:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

mines at work till 10.30 :( 

fingers crossed for tomorrow!!! hope the temps go up too x


----------



## Mrs G

Just a quickie, :bfn: and dip in temp. Did temp at 4am thought cos was tossing and turning. Bit gutted...:cry:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

jo_79 said:


> yeah, im a bit confused by "opening" cos ive had two kids i think its always open ,sorry for the info there!!

:rofl: Glad I'm not the only one!!


I've got a nicely visable faint line on an ic today!! Got osome pics, but I gotta take lil ones to the dentist, so I'll upload them and see if it got the line when I get back! I'm on 77 points today!

Hope veryones OH's are in better less stressy moods today! :lol:


----------



## jo_79

Ju_bubbs said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> yeah, im a bit confused by "opening" cos ive had two kids i think its always open ,sorry for the info there!!
> 
> :rofl: Glad I'm not the only one!!
> 
> 
> I've got a nicely visable faint line on an ic today!! Got osome pics, but I gotta take lil ones to the dentist, so I'll upload them and see if it got the line when I get back! I'm on 77 points today!
> 
> Hope veryones OH's are in better less stressy moods today! :lol:Click to expand...


oh my god wow lines on IC!!!! Cant wait to see pics. 

Im in a less stressy mood today, just mega tired and no energy.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

fmu IC.. didn't come out very well on the pic tho!

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/DSC00569.jpg

And 2ndmu frer...

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0004-1.jpg


----------



## jo_79

i can see a light line on frer but not on IC but i know that you cant get good pics of faint lines fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs G

Bit of advice....if you're gonna test early, don't use cb. No 2nd line is one thing, 'not pregnant' in big letters is completely different.....:cry:


----------



## jo_79

oh did you use one this morning?? id be gutted seeing that - but then ive seen that some people get strong positive on frer and still get not pregnant on digi
:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

im being sent home now, feel crap and shattered. just said i wasnt sleeping well as they dont know about ttc - 
good sign i suppose.


----------



## samzi

hi girls.

Im feeling loads better but still not 100%

Keep smiling! x


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> Bit of advice....if you're gonna test early, don't use cb. No 2nd line is one thing, 'not pregnant' in big letters is completely different.....:cry:

Totally with you on that Kath! Sorry thats what you got hun :hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

Ohh im 8 dpo thought i was 7!!

How are you girls, are you holding up in the 2ww??

Im sorry to say I am feeling perfectly fine, and have been for a few days:hissy:. Felt terrible Monday then had a breal down Tuesday aand since then nothing....


----------



## HoneyWright

Have you seen this?

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/92516-pregnancy-tests.html


----------



## Mrs G

So got 2nd :bfn: neg today and as a result had a really shitty day. I don't know why I do it to myself!!?? I don't know how long my cycle will be this month, has been between 27 and 29 but as I've been packing away the bvits it could be longer. I'm only on cd10, should have waited to test, feel like giving up, have just bought my body weight in mashed potato and creme eggs in asda.... rant rant rant :cry:


----------



## HoneyWright

ohhhh BIG :hug:((((())))))) hun, when testing early you need to remember the BFN's dont mean your not pregnant.

lol to mashed potatoe and creme eggs though, hope they help :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. :hugs: I figured if I was on 27day cycle an early test would show today. Am gonna steer clear of cb though I think. 

Do you know when :witch: is due for you?


----------



## jo_79

some people dont get positive till a good few days after :witch: is due, she'd better bloody stay away from us all this month:grr:


----------



## Mrs G

Braved the :spermy: analysis conversation with dh this afternoon....
He actually suggested it, in a joking "I supposed I should get my swimmers checked out" kinda way, which obviously I pounced on! Have left him the drs number on this work diary with the name of a nice friendly male dr. Watch this space...


----------



## jo_79

oooh fingers crossed it all comes back fine, but if not at least you know what your up against. 

i could've easily fallen asleep at my desk this afternoon lol


----------



## Mrs G

I know, I don't do the unknown very well. Why is it harder for men to consider the possibility there might be a problem with them than it is for us???

I seriously reckon you're our best bet this month jo. What are your pg points now??


----------



## Mrs G

Ju_bubbs said:


> fmu IC.. didn't come out very well on the pic tho!
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/DSC00569.jpg
> 
> And 2ndmu frer...
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0004-1.jpg

:rofl: Have just read your other thread and realised why your frer don't look like mine - you're dismantling them!!! Never thought of that!!! What ever it takes to see that line!! :rofl:


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi ladies,

Well I'm 9DPO today and trying to resist sneaking a test in tomorrow _just in case!_. Considering I'd pretty much written this cycle off as hubby's been away a lot I'm getting all caught up in the 2WW again. That's probably because one of our 2 'fun' opportunities happened to fall 2 days before OV day so I'm in with a chance. 

Anyway, I'm waiting with bated breath this month as my luteal phase has been really short in the past (around 9 days). This is my second cycle on B-Complex (last month my ovulation was a bit crazy which didn't help) so I'm hoping that even if I don't get my BFP cry:) I'll have a normal LP if I can make it to Tuesday which is when AF is due.

Now, I must go and hide all my tests in a hard to reach location so I'm not tempted to POAS tomorrow morning! :rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> Thanks hun. :hugs: I figured if I was on 27day cycle an early test would show today. Am gonna steer clear of cb though I think.
> 
> Do you know when :witch: is due for you?

I think next thursday or friday although im not completely sure due to the medication i am on, how about you?


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> some people dont get positive till a good few days after :witch: is due, she'd better bloody stay away from us all this month:grr:

I knew one girl on another site who didnt get one until she was 10 days late!


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun. :hugs: I figured if I was on 27day cycle an early test would show today. Am gonna steer clear of cb though I think.
> 
> Do you know when :witch: is due for you?
> 
> I think next thursday or friday although im not completely sure due to the medication i am on, how about you?Click to expand...

27 day cycle would be sun, which it was last month. not sure how the bvits might affect though??

10 days late????? I'll have gone crazy by then!! Or consumed the country's supply of creme eggs!!
:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> I know, I don't do the unknown very well. Why is it harder for men to consider the possibility there might be a problem with them than it is for us???
> 
> I seriously reckon you're our best bet this month jo. What are your pg points now??

im not "feeling it" though. i just know the :witch: will come. 

it says 72 tonight. ive probably screwed it all right up though esp with cp cos im saying closed but its not tightly closed but its not slighty or mega open. again i think its cos ive already given birth twice, "they" say it never quite closes after that - im not bloody surprised!! :rofl:

how weird is this right, i woke up this morning, did temp wasnt high. got up and felt boiling hot (house is warm but not hot) looked in the mirror and it looked like i had sunburn on my cheeks!!! its faded over the day but still slightly there, this is unusual for me as most people comment how pale i usually look. i havent changed anything, still use same washing powder, face stuff, make up, soap, shower stuff, perfume etc and i only wear eye make up anyway. ive also felt boiling hot all day when the lady i work with said it was cold in our office! :confused:


----------



## Mrs G

Maybe you're coming down with something? Hope not hun.

Guess what, I've just won another 2 pg points on ff for having wind!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## jo_79

i hope not too and its some really weird random symptom lol 

i just fell asleep in the bath and woke myself up snoring :blush:


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> Guess what, I've just won another 2 pg points on ff for having wind!!!!!:rofl:

:rofl: how many is that now?


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> how weird is this right, i woke up this morning, did temp wasnt high. got up and felt boiling hot (house is warm but not hot) looked in the mirror and it looked like i had sunburn on my cheeks!!! its faded over the day but still slightly there, this is unusual for me as most people comment how pale i usually look. i havent changed anything, still use same washing powder, face stuff, make up, soap, shower stuff, perfume etc and i only wear eye make up anyway. ive also felt boiling hot all day when the lady i work with said it was cold in our office! :confused:

I had that the other day, people kept asking me if i was OK and i went to the loo and saw in the mirror i had bright red 'blushing' cheeks! Weird! I must admit I do either feel too hot or too cold at the mo.


----------



## jo_79

ooh well fingers crossed its a good sign for us. 

im off now oh has just come home feeling ill bless him - man flu and needs constant attention

x x x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Mrs G said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> fmu IC.. didn't come out very well on the pic tho!
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/DSC00569.jpg
> 
> And 2ndmu frer...
> 
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/ABCD0004-1.jpg
> 
> :rofl: Have just read your other thread and realised why your frer don't look like mine - you're dismantling them!!! Never thought of that!!! What ever it takes to see that line!! :rofl:Click to expand...


Things things have to be done!!! :rofl: I never thought of it til I saw someone else on here do it!

FF says I have possible triphasic, and on 78 points! I dont think i'm gunna test again for a few days.. would hate to see bfn's after yesterdays lines!! :witch: is due tuesday, so might try and hold ot til then!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ok, so my plan to hold out didn't work!! :rofl: I just went and poas!!! its gotta line thats easily seen from a distance without holding it up to lights but I cant get a decent pic of it!!! :hissy:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00589.jpg
File size: 150.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jo_79

i can see a faint line on it too :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

yay! :D

I did a supderdrug one too.. just uploading some better pics!


----------



## samzi

i see the line too! :D:D


----------



## Ju_bubbs

This was like 3rdmu!

I hate my camera phone :(
 



Attached Files:







DSC00599.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 4









DSC00600.jpg
File size: 80.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jo_79

i can see it faintly on the opened test, its difficult taking good pics on camera phones 

how long did it take to come up?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I know! I keep meaning to get a digi cam! My phone has a macro setting, but its still useless! Came up in about a minute... then darkened a bit for the next couple of minutes! But then, even if it was super dark I wouldn't be getting my hopes up till af was late anyway, coz of the last 4 pregnancies.. may even by 5 now, I lose count! :lol:


----------



## samzi

Fx'D hun :hug: when is AF due?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Tuesday!Really hope she doesn't show up this time!


----------



## samzi

im sure she wont ;)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

FX'd!! :D How long does everyone else have to wait for af to NOT show!?!


----------



## samzi

ive got 10 days till shes supposidly arriving.


----------



## Mrs G

Ju_bubbs said:


> FF says I have possible triphasic, and on 78 points! I dont think i'm gunna test again for a few days.. would hate to see bfn's after yesterdays lines!! :witch: is due tuesday, so might try and hold ot til then!

Really pleased for you hun. Hope this one is a sticky one! FX

Am being ignorant - what does triphasic mean? it sounds good??!!


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Guess what, I've just won another 2 pg points on ff for having wind!!!!!:rofl:
> 
> :rofl: how many is that now?Click to expand...

70 today. Check out my temps... WTF????

Have had a funny twinge pain in left bb for a couple of days. Can't describe it as tender, and it's only one!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Triphasic is a 2nd temp shift, after your ov temp shift! You can read all about it on FF, basically its more common on pregnancy charts, but can happen on normal ovulatory charts too so not a deffo sign!

Mrs G, your chart looks great!! Just had a peak, how high are those temps!!! When is :witch: due?


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. :witch: is due anytime after sunday, I vary between 27 and 29 days but I have been popping the bvits this month and apparently they can lengthen cycle?? 

Had a problem with last few temps, have been waking up at 4am this week, don't normally temp til 6. Wasn't really sure what was best to do so took it at 4 a couple of days. Today I slept til 6 though and it's gone up, which I hope is good!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeah I've heard b vits are good for lengthening LP. Apparently they're meant to help regulate O day too, I've got some ordered to start next cycle if :witch: shows coz I had O anywhere from cd12 up to cd24 over the last 5 cycles! Just hoping it doesn't make my lp longer too tho coz its already 17 days.. I hate waiting taht long! :lol:

Looking at your temps, I'd say theres a pretty good chance you wont be needing to worry about your lp length this cycle! FX'd and looooads of :dudt:


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> Thanks hun. :witch: is due anytime after sunday, I vary between 27 and 29 days but I have been popping the bvits this month and apparently they can lengthen cycle??
> 
> Had a problem with last few temps, have been waking up at 4am this week, don't normally temp til 6. Wasn't really sure what was best to do so took it at 4 a couple of days. Today I slept til 6 though and it's gone up, which I hope is good!

All lookinf fab Kath, so excited for you, when are you going to test next???


----------



## HoneyWright

:hissy::hissy:Just started getting AF cramps, right on schedule!!:hissy::hissy:


----------



## jo_79

its still going up yay!!!

i want high temps too :(

ive been off work today told not to go in. been drs this morning cos ive had a lump in my throat for about 18 months and dr keeps ignoring it, went again today and said its probably nothing (i agree) but sending me to hospital just to check and put my mind at rest.


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls. 

Sarah, it's not over yet, when should :witch: be due?? Think I'm gonna wait it out til after wkend. Think another :bfn: might send me over the edge!!!

Jo, hope you're feeling ok. I'm sure there's nothing to worry about hun.

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

im gonna test in the middle of next week sometime. af due a week on mon!


----------



## jo_79

i dont think it is anything to worry about cos it dont hurt just uncomfortable.

feeling bit down today feeling it wont be my month :( no reason for it just a feeling despite signs looking good, ff says 80 points today.

went to bed at 9pm last night and slept all night but been shattered all day. 

hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## samzi

im not too bad, had cramps most the day now they easing off x

ok i spoke too soon :lol:


----------



## HoneyWright

With a LP of 16 days :witch: is due a week today.

Apart from a few cramps, im feeling peachy:hissy:

Quite sure its not my month and have started planning for next month already with a possible weekend away when I would be due to Ov.

Looking for a hol over the easter holidays at the mo buts its so expensive!


----------



## jo_79

I had a few sharp pains earlier and just really tired. Pains are probably sign that ugly old :witch: is round the corner 

Its always expensive at easter cos the kids are all off school.


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> I had a few sharp pains earlier and just really tired. Pains are probably sign that ugly old :witch: is round the corner
> 
> Its always expensive at easter cos the kids are all off school.

Haha, welcome to my teacher's world of extortionate holidays!!!

You girls can't have :witch: symptoms yet, it's too early isn't it??
Keep the faith, it's not over yet!! :dust:


----------



## jo_79

id like to think its too early cos im not due till about thursday, usually i only feel it a couple of days before. ive been stalking other peoples ff charts this evening lol trying to compare the pg ones to mine - oh my god what have i been reduced to!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Well you're 2 days behind me and thrashing me at pg points!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jo_79

lol yeah but knowing me ive messed it right up!!!


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> lol yeah but knowing me ive messed it right up!!!

:hug:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Jo, af cramps could be implantation or anything! I've been over in 1st a few times now, only a week at a time mind :lol: and they're always discussing they're cramps and 'af like' pains! 80 points is good too! The points thingy doesn't really work with me, the 1 cycle I didn't get pregnant I had 99 points from about 9dpo so I guess I get all the pregnancy symptoms normally anyway, so i cant symptom spot really, grrr!


----------



## HoneyWright

Anyone tested today? Ju_bubbs come on has that line got darker???


----------



## Mrs G

Am gonna try really hard not to til after wkend. Temp is still high this morning so don't think this is a 27 day cycle.
How are you feeling?


----------



## HoneyWright

You are good Kath, id be testing every half an hour with a chart like yours!! Monday would make you 14 dpo which i hear is a good day to test.

Im feeling OK pretty sure it hasnt happened so havent even thought about testing, still got AF cramps which are crippling! I dont know how you girls put up with this every month only started ovulating last cycle and was in agony with AF, never felt like that before.


----------



## Leila Fae

My temp dropped this morning cry:) so I think AF is on her way. I'm now having serious doubts over my ov day 0 either CD13 or CD16. If it's the latter I've STILL got a really short luteal phase.

Sigh. Will have to wait and see when AF shows up.

I'm feeling so fed up right now :(


----------



## samzi

:hug: Leila.

Im so bloated today i feel like a beached whale!!


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> You are good Kath, id be testing every half an hour with a chart like yours!! Monday would make you 14 dpo which i hear is a good day to test.
> 
> Im feeling OK pretty sure it hasnt happened so havent even thought about testing, still got AF cramps which are crippling! I dont know how you girls put up with this every month only started ovulating last cycle and was in agony with AF, never felt like that before.

I've heard good things about day 14 too.. considered testing tomorrow but it'll be day 13 unlucky for some??? I am actually quite superstitious. Been feeling a bit queasy today, but may well be hunger cos not eaten much.

I think the months you least expect it is when it'll creep up on us. FX hun. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> My temp dropped this morning cry:) so I think AF is on her way. I'm now having serious doubts over my ov day 0 either CD13 or CD16. If it's the latter I've STILL got a really short luteal phase.
> 
> Sigh. Will have to wait and see when AF shows up.
> 
> I'm feeling so fed up right now :(

:hugs:

Hun are you taking bvits?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

HoneyWright said:


> Anyone tested today? Ju_bubbs come on has that line got darker???

I've not tested today! gunna try and hold off over the weekend, till tuesday if I can (yeah right!!! :lol:) coz af is due then, so if I am pregers the hcg will have had a few days to brew a bit since my faint lines!! AF usually arrives during the very early hours, so if I wake up tuesday with nothing, in theory she's late so I can test :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Ju_bubbs, you know you were saying about triphasic charts? Does ff put another line on your chart if you have one? I don't have one hissy:) but it also hasn't given me a testing date, and it says :witch: should be today (at least one day early??). This is my first month of properly testing the whole month so I think this is maybe why it's not giving me all the info? 

:hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

No it doesn't put another line in, it tells you on the pregnncy monitor bit where it says implantation signs. I think it might take a couple of months before it starts putting in test dates and things coz it needs a few cycles to be able to work out the averages of your cycle lengths. I cant really remember if I had a test day on my first couple!


----------



## jo_79

Ive got a test day on mine and its my first cycle using ff, its got a countdown of 5 days to test day.


----------



## Mrs G

Have now got a test date........next saturday.....YEH RIGHT!!!!

Am struggling to decide if I've got that slightly sicky hungry feeling this wkend or real nausea. Food is really turning me off at the mo, don't fancy anything at all (and that is not like me!!) Also have a REALLY high cp today, like can hardly reach it and temp has dropped slightly. Not sure these are good signs.....


----------



## Mrs G

Just googled cp and apparently it should be blue in colour in early pregnancy - really helpful thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm not even sure if i am actually 15dpo or atually 9dpo!! FF put my O day in on cd 15, but it didn't put it in till abuot 6 days after, then 3 days after that when I put my temp in it moved my O day cd21 or as i though 6dpo, then I put cm mucus in later on and it moved it back again!! So af may not be due on tuesday, could be feb9th or something like that!! :rant:

My preg points have gone down to 66 today too! :( Altho if i move my O day up to cd21 I have 90 points!! Wish I knew how it worked these things out :rofl:

Mrs G, you're not gunna wait til next sat are you!!? You'll go mad!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Mrs G said:


> Just googled cp and apparently it should be blue in colour in early pregnancy - really helpful thanks!!!!!

:rofl::rofl: open wide!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Ju_bubbs said:


> I'm not even sure if i am actually 15dpo or atually 9dpo!! FF put my O day in on cd 15, but it didn't put it in till abuot 6 days after, then 3 days after that when I put my temp in it moved my O day cd21 or as i though 6dpo, then I put cm mucus in later on and it moved it back again!! So af may not be due on tuesday, could be feb9th or something like that!! :rant:
> 
> My preg points have gone down to 66 today too! :( Altho if i move my O day up to cd21 I have 90 points!! Wish I knew how it worked these things out :rofl:
> 
> Mrs G, you're not gunna wait til next sat are you!!? You'll go mad!!

I think ff is a bit crazy!! I've put in cm, cp, temp and nausea today and it's not changed my points! Might just start playing around with it and see what gets the most points!!

Surely if youwere only 9dop you wouldn't have been getting those lines would you???

Think I might test tomorrow, 14dpo, which I hear is quite a reliable day to test. :witch: is due today onwards.

:hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Nah I wouldn't have thought so! 9dpo is usuully when I start getting faint lines, but they're usually dark enough to see easily by 15dpo, which I am today wich is making me think maybe they're all evaps!?


----------



## jo_79

heartburn gets you points lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Heartburn lost me points yesterday! And today sore boobs and fatigue have lost me points!? wtf? :lol:


----------



## jo_79

thats really strange - maybe ff is broken today lol.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeah right lol.. I dont know why I keep paying for it, it usually confuses me more than helps :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

FF is probably thinking, jesus not this lot again!!! 

Am really thinking :witch: in round the corner. Got no symptoms but just got that feeling. In a way if she is I wish she'd bloody hurry up. 
(Sorry, bit of a down day today...):cry:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Being down is great!! In a ttc way anyway! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

It didn't get me anymore pg points on ff though!!!!! :hissy:

Have just got this feeling you girlies are all gonna leave me behind this month........:cry: (Sorry, have a feeling sorry for myself half hr)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm feeling a bit like taht today too Mrs G! I've already been left by all my last cycle group.. they've all slowly moved to first tri over the last few months leaveing me all on my own :( I've got a feeling if you're left behind you'll have me to keep you company!! :hug:


----------



## samzi

hi guys :hug:


----------



## Mrs G

That happened to me too a couple of months back, I was the only one in the cycle group that didn't get :bfp:....:cry: 

I'm sure you'll be moving on to first tri, and staying there this time!

I JUST HATE WAITING!!!!!


:witch: please note, you are not wanted anywhere on this thread!:growlmad:


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> It didn't get me anymore pg points on ff though!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> Have just got this feeling you girlies are all gonna leave me behind this month........:cry: (Sorry, have a feeling sorry for myself half hr)

:hug:

i felt like that yesterday too x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Hey samzi, how you doing today!?

We need some PMA Mrs G!!! and lots of :dust:


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> Leila Fae said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped this morning cry:) so I think AF is on her way. I'm now having serious doubts over my ov day 0 either CD13 or CD16. If it's the latter I've STILL got a really short luteal phase.
> 
> Sigh. Will have to wait and see when AF shows up.
> 
> I'm feeling so fed up right now :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hun are you taking bvits?Click to expand...

Yup, for the last 2 cycles. Tricky to know if it's working because I haven't been able to pin point ovulation in the last 2 cycles. Not terribly helpful! 

Still no AF today although have had some spotting when I wipe (tmi). AF is actually due tomorrow so perhaps she's just getting ready. My temp went back up today but not as high as it was and to be honest it's the same pattern I've had before. Oh well.


----------



## samzi

Im not too bad today thanks. Got a few cramping pains but nothing too hardcore. How are you? x


----------



## Mrs G

I know ju_bubbs. Am going away to give myself a good talking to!!!


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leila Fae said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped this morning cry:) so I think AF is on her way. I'm now having serious doubts over my ov day 0 either CD13 or CD16. If it's the latter I've STILL got a really short luteal phase.
> 
> Sigh. Will have to wait and see when AF shows up.
> 
> I'm feeling so fed up right now :(
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hun are you taking bvits?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, for the last 2 cycles. Tricky to know if it's working because I haven't been able to pin point ovulation in the last 2 cycles. Not terribly helpful!
> 
> Still no AF today although have had some spotting when I wipe (tmi). AF is actually due tomorrow so perhaps she's just getting ready. My temp went back up today but not as high as it was and to be honest it's the same pattern I've had before. Oh well.Click to expand...

Oh hun, :hugs: I think we're all feeling a bit like that at the mo.

FX


----------



## Ju_bubbs

My niggly uncomfort I've had sort of really low down in my stomach has kinda moved to the side a bit and turned to a sort of sharp pain feeling now and again, not sure if pain is the right word tho! Apart from taht I'm pretty much feeling like im out this month!


----------



## Leila Fae

This weekend seems to be getting most of us down!

:hug: and :dust: to all.

xxx


----------



## jo_79

Hi girls please dont give up hope yet - i got my :bfp: this morning - well 3 of them :) 

Im so scared now!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Congrats Jo!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> Hi girls please dont give up hope yet - i got my :bfp: this morning - well 3 of them :)
> 
> Im so scared now!!


:dance: Knew you couldn't keep it to yourself!!!!!

Hope you are the first of many.....

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Right, I have decided we need a positive plan of action to get rid of these bad vibes and make sure we all join Jo this month....

So, shall we, symptom spot, keep temping, test early (again..), wait til :witch: has NOT appeared...???? what do you think ladies????


WE WILL JOIN FIRST TRI TOGETHER THIS MONTH!!!


----------



## samzi

omg jo congrats!!!! :D:D :hug:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I wish thinking positively was as easy for me!! I've convinced myself that all my lines were evaps now, I acved earlier and did a tesco test... there was a shadow, but thats it! :(

*think positive thoughts!!!!!* :D Maybe we should keep testing tho, atleast that way if :witch: does happen to show it wont be a big suprise if we keep getting :bfn:


----------



## samzi

Im back home tonight, but dont think i will test. may do in the morning but maybe not. What you think?


----------



## HoneyWright

jo_79 said:


> Hi girls please dont give up hope yet - i got my :bfp: this morning - well 3 of them :)
> 
> Im so scared now!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

ohh my god Jo ahhhhhh so happy for you:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

Kath loving the positive vibes, as I really need some! 

Completely positive I havent caught the eggy this month, and im in agony with these AF pains. I nearly crashed the car earlier sreaming at DH over something that is my fault, and have sat crying in my parents toilet as ive come to the realisation I may need IVF.:hissy::hissy:


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls please dont give up hope yet - i got my :bfp: this morning - well 3 of them :)
> 
> Im so scared now!!
> 
> 
> :dance: Knew you couldn't keep it to yourself!!!!!
> 
> Hope you are the first of many.....
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


no i had to get it out!!!! :) i really cant believe it - i felt so crappy yesterday evening about it all, i was convinced :witch: would show. Had pains last night, but was feeling queasy eating pizza so thought id just try this morning. Ive not done CB digi yet gonna leave it till friday.


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Kath loving the positive vibes, as I really need some!
> 
> Completely positive I havent caught the eggy this month, and im in agony with these AF pains. I nearly crashed the car earlier sreaming at DH over something that is my fault, and have sat crying in my parents toilet as ive come to the realisation I may need IVF.:hissy::hissy:

Oh, hun, you're still in the running this month, I'm sure of it. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you, we've only been ttc for 5 months and it's taken over our lives. The only suggestion I can give is to try and find out exactly where you stand in terms of the possibilties of it happening naturally. I'm convinced that whatever the news, when you know what you're facing, you'll cope with it. 

I don't know everything you've been through, but from what you've said oving this month was a positive step?? 

Remember you can always take stuff out on us if dh's had enough!!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> Im back home tonight, but dont think i will test. may do in the morning but maybe not. What you think?

What dpo are you samzi? when should :witch: be due?

I can't decide whether to do frer in morning?


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> Kath loving the positive vibes, as I really need some!
> 
> Completely positive I havent caught the eggy this month, and im in agony with these AF pains. I nearly crashed the car earlier sreaming at DH over something that is my fault, and have sat crying in my parents toilet as ive come to the realisation I may need IVF.:hissy::hissy:
> 
> Oh, hun, you're still in the running this month, I'm sure of it. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you, we've only been ttc for 5 months and it's taken over our lives. The only suggestion I can give is to try and find out exactly where you stand in terms of the possibilties of it happening naturally. I'm convinced that whatever the news, when you know what you're facing, you'll cope with it.
> 
> I don't know everything you've been through, but from what you've said oving this month was a positive step??
> 
> Remember you can always take stuff out on us if dh's had enough!!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

oh sarah i really hope you get yours this month too :hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

QUOTE]

Oh, hun, you're still in the running this month, I'm sure of it. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you, we've only been ttc for 5 months and it's taken over our lives. The only suggestion I can give is to try and find out exactly where you stand in terms of the possibilties of it happening naturally. I'm convinced that whatever the news, when you know what you're facing, you'll cope with it. 

I don't know everything you've been through, but from what you've said oving this month was a positive step?? 

Remember you can always take stuff out on us if dh's had enough!!

:hug::hug::hug:[/QUOTE]

Thanks hun :hugs:, that has made me feel better im making progress thats the main thing. Ive also just emailed a woman nearby who specialises in reflexology to help with fertility so thats another positive step.

good luck tomorrow, you better post before you go to work, i wont be able to wait till the evening to find out you got your :bfp:!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks jo, so excited for you!!! But you must be very nervous, whats your next step will you be offered an ealy scan?


----------



## Mrs G

Sarah, have you looked into accupunture? I've been a couple of times (doesn't hurt at all) and heard good things about it for long term ttc. The one I go to is part of a Zita West group. Have also heard reflexology is good though. 

Not sure if I'll test in morning, will see what temps do. If they go down again, I think i might wait it out for :witch:.

:hug:


----------



## jo_79

HoneyWright said:


> Thanks jo, so excited for you!!! But you must be very nervous, whats your next step will you be offered an ealy scan?

Thank you, im not sure, cos hollie was 29 weeks when i had her they did say that i could have a reassurance scan or two between 27 and 31 weeks but i dont know now as i've moved and will be seen at a different hospital, might kick up about it though closer the time. I'll see if im offered anything early if not might try and get a private one done - just for my peace of mind cos i'll make myself sick with worry. But i MUST think positively!

I have heard good things about reflexology too.


----------



## Leila Fae

CONGRATULATIONS JO!!!!

:wohoo:

Fingers crossed this one is sticky, sticky, sticky!!! 


Let's hope that some other girls from this group join you soon!

xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

You know whats really starting to annoy me.. for the last week or so I've been feeling 'movements'.. you know the fluttery feeling you get when you first start to feel a lil bean move around. At first, I was like :O I'm going mad, its just gas or something, but... the more I feel it the more it feels JUST like the first movements, its really doing my head in!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Sorry girls, had to get that out before it drove me mad.. OH would think I was mad so thought I'd rant at you girls :lol:


----------



## samzi

evening girls

for the past hour and half or so ive had horrible cramps like AF and im so bloated again its untrue. Whats going on?! I seem to be fine during the day and at night it all starts!! Also tmi but constipated too. Grr xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

It's not AF cramps.. its implantation cramps.... PMA!!!! :happyadnce: Atleast you're not feeling an imaginary baby kick :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:hug: its doing my head in, it hurts so bad :lol:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

When is :witch: due? Tried taking some paracetemol? :hug:


----------



## samzi

tempted to test in the morning but is there any point just yet? x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

She aint shown her face yet, so go for it!


----------



## samzi

my internet is so crap tonight, everything is taking ages to load. tried to edit prev post but it wont let me!! havent taken anything cos dont know if we have anything in, and AF is due a week tomorrow (9th)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Whoa, thats early for af cramps then! how many dpo are you?


----------



## samzi

Im either 5 6 or 7dpo lol. Not sure when i OV, only know it was sometime last weekend x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ah right, may be too early for testing then, but you never know! At that stage tho cramps could be something to do with implantation and stuff in there preparing! Don't give up hope yet, and hope you're feeling better tomorrow. xxx


----------



## samzi

OK ive gone and got myself mixed up lol. The most i could be is 10dpo and the least 8dpo x


----------



## samzi

ok and once again im wrong. God my head is a mess lol. Cant edit again 

The most i could be is 10dpo and the least 8dpo x


----------



## samzi

sorry for the double post x


----------



## HoneyWright

Well im first out ladies, just popped to the loo and have an unwelcome visitor, yes its red spotting (strange i usually get brown cm for a few days first!) but anyway the :witch: is on her way.

Come on girls i need cherring up with some :bfp:s.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Sorry she got you honey! Start preparing for next cycle!! :) 

My points on ff dropped from 88 down to 47 last night when I added that I was bloated and had heartburn!!! :lol:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ju_bubbs said:


> You know whats really starting to annoy me.. for the last week or so I've been feeling 'movements'.. you know the fluttery feeling you get when you first start to feel a lil bean move around. At first, I was like :O I'm going mad, its just gas or something, but... the more I feel it the more it feels JUST like the first movements, its really doing my head in!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> Sorry girls, had to get that out before it drove me mad.. OH would think I was mad so thought I'd rant at you girls :lol:

You know.. I think I have one of those phantom pregnancies that you here about. :dohh: Heres a couple of pics, 1 taken at the begining of september when I found out I was pregnant 1st cycle, it was going to be the 1st of weekly bump pics! and a pic of my 'bump' now, which has happened over the last 2-3 weeks or so! I've always been size, btw... even straight after birth, I leave hospital in my size 8 jeans!!! So I have no idea where this has come from :rofl: Tempted to buy a doppler to put my mind at ease :blush:
 



Attached Files:







meuag.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0









jufeb2.jpg
File size: 89 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jo_79

HoneyWright said:


> Well im first out ladies, just popped to the loo and have an unwelcome visitor, yes its red spotting (strange i usually get brown cm for a few days first!) but anyway the :witch: is on her way.
> 
> Come on girls i need cherring up with some :bfp:s.

sorry she got you love. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Well im first out ladies, just popped to the loo and have an unwelcome visitor, yes its red spotting (strange i usually get brown cm for a few days first!) but anyway the :witch: is on her way.
> 
> Come on girls i need cherring up with some :bfp:s.

So sorry hun. I know it sounds strange but I actually feel better after she arrives (after the sobbing of course!) cos at least then you can do something active and get planning for next month. :hug:

I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you in the next couple of days. Temp dropped like a stone this morning, mind you had a shit night's sleep.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I feel really bad saying this after :witch: got honey, But I just did an ic and got my line back, so dipped my last frer and theres a line on that too! It's only been about 30 seconds, so I'll leave it a few mins and see if it gets dark enough for a pic!

Mrs G wheres you pma gone!?


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> Well im first out ladies, just popped to the loo and have an unwelcome visitor, yes its red spotting (strange i usually get brown cm for a few days first!) but anyway the :witch: is on her way.
> 
> Come on girls i need cherring up with some :bfp:s.
> 
> So sorry hun. I know it sounds strange but I actually feel better after she arrives (after the sobbing of course!) cos at least then you can do something active and get planning for next month. :hug:
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you in the next couple of days. Temp dropped like a stone this morning, mind you had a shit night's sleep.Click to expand...

:hug: maybe its cos you didnt sleep well, my temps mean nothing they're up and down all over the place.

i dont want to leave you lot :cry:


----------



## samzi

sorry to hear AF arrived for you Honey x

a week till AF is due for me!! last night i had bad cramps for a few hours, today i have them but no where near as bad as last night. So i woke up and remembered having a dream where i had a baby.. now do you think it means something? I feel stupid asking that :oops:


----------



## jo_79

samzi how many dpo are you? i was having baby dreams last week and bad cramps i was positive :witch: was gonna show her ugly face, fingers crossed for you


----------



## samzi

Anywhere from 8-10dpo x


----------



## Mrs G

Ju_bubbs said:


> I feel really bad saying this after :witch: got honey, But I just did an ic and got my line back, so dipped my last frer and theres a line on that too! It's only been about 30 seconds, so I'll leave it a few mins and see if it gets dark enough for a pic!
> 
> Mrs G wheres you pma gone!?

I know! Feel a real hypocrite! Maybe I'm putting too much faith in temps but it's not looking good. :hissy:

Just bought sticks for cbfm for next month, really hoping I've just wasted £20!

So pleased those lines are back for you! :happydance: Are you gonna got to drs?


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> i dont want to leave you lot :cry:


HA HA just cos you're moving to 1st tri doesn't you can get rid of us! We'll still be stalking you!!!
:hugs:


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> i dont want to leave you lot :cry:
> 
> 
> HA HA just cos you're moving to 1st tri doesn't you can get rid of us! We'll still be stalking you!!!
> :hugs:Click to expand...


:hug: theres still a chance you can come with me yet.


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> :hug: theres still a chance you can come with me yet.

Really hope so hun.

I WANT A PREGNANCY TICKER LIKE YOURS!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## jo_79

i want you to have one too!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Mrs G said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> I feel really bad saying this after :witch: got honey, But I just did an ic and got my line back, so dipped my last frer and theres a line on that too! It's only been about 30 seconds, so I'll leave it a few mins and see if it gets dark enough for a pic!
> 
> Mrs G wheres you pma gone!?
> 
> I know! Feel a real hypocrite! Maybe I'm putting too much faith in temps but it's not looking good. :hissy:
> 
> Just bought sticks for cbfm for next month, really hoping I've just wasted £20!
> 
> So pleased those lines are back for you! :happydance: Are you gonna got to drs?Click to expand...

Your temp will prob go back up tomorrow! If it doesn't its still not over till :witch: arrives!

Not gunna go to the docs yet, not much point! I went early the first 2 months and had my midwife apointment all booked for the week after which ould have been 5 weeks, then when I called her a couple of days before to say that my tests had started getting lighter and that i was worried, hoping she'd say come in n have an early scan or something, anything.. all she said was, oh well in that we'll move your appointment back to about 8 weeks, then give me a call when you're tests go completely neg and i'll cancel!!! :hissy: I couldn't believe it! So I'll give the docs a miss for another week or so to see what happens with the lines!


----------



## jo_79

just did a conception cb thingy lol i got 1-2 which is 3-4weeks yay!!!

mind you i keep running up and down to check :witch: aint come.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

grr my digis just turned up, now I wanna pee on one :hissy: I think my lines are far too faint for a digi yet and i dont wannt waste them or see not pregnant!!:(


----------



## jo_79

i understand what you mean, i havent got a line on ic and my lines on frer are faint compared to some. i was bricking it this morning incase it said not pregnant


----------



## Ju_bubbs

actually.. this is the first month ive got lines on ic usually i give up on them and just use a frer everyday! Maybe i ordered them from a different place this month, i cant rememebr!


----------



## Leila Fae

My temp dropped again today, but like Mrs G I had a terrible night's sleep. I've got brown spotting but no full blown AF yet (which means I've managed a 26 day cycle which is long for me - yay!).

I'm off work now - couldn't get in to my main office in central London so I walked to a local office in North London, got there at 10:00am and the office was closed at noon so I'm back home! I'm actually glad so I can chill out at home and catch up on some of my lost sleep from last night :happydance:


----------



## jo_79

i hope thats a good sign for you. do you temp? if so what are your temps doing?


----------



## samzi

I am tempted to test in the morning. What do you think? x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

It cant hurt, altho remember if you get a neg it might just be too early! doeasn't mean you're out xx


----------



## samzi

i keep getting a sharp pain now and then *down there*. any ideas? :/


----------



## Leila Fae

jo_79 said:


> i hope thats a good sign for you. do you temp? if so what are your temps doing?

This is my third cycle charting my temps but this isn't really anything out of the ordinary. If I get no full AF today I may test tomorrow just in case!


----------



## Mrs G

Ju_bubbs said:


> Your temp will prob go back up tomorrow! If it doesn't its still not over till :witch: arrives!
> 
> Not gunna go to the docs yet, not much point! I went early the first 2 months and had my midwife apointment all booked for the week after which ould have been 5 weeks, then when I called her a couple of days before to say that my tests had started getting lighter and that i was worried, hoping she'd say come in n have an early scan or something, anything.. all she said was, oh well in that we'll move your appointment back to about 8 weeks, then give me a call when you're tests go completely neg and i'll cancel!!! :hissy: I couldn't believe it! So I'll give the docs a miss for another week or so to see what happens with the lines!

OMG! I can't believe they said that to you!!! Surely you're entitled to get early scans after what you've been through??

I'm def gonna steer clear of those cb digis. The whole "not pregnant" thing is way too brutal for me!!! 

Are we all having snow days today?? My school was closed after one of the little darlings texted the local radio to say we were shut (we weren't at that point) and so many parents came to collect their children, there was not point staying open!!!!!


----------



## jo_79

we've got snow here in taunton, well we did just looked out the window and its stopping. chloes still in school though thank god.


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> I am tempted to test in the morning. What do you think? x

Do you know what dpo you are?


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> I'm def gonna steer clear of those cb digis. The whole "not pregnant" thing is way too brutal for me!!!

i would've been absolutely gutted if that had come up this morning - its one thing just seeing one line but seeing not pregnant is awful i used one after the implant came out cos i was positive i was pg, was gutted to see it in writing


----------



## samzi

Mrs G said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted to test in the morning. What do you think? x
> 
> Do you know what dpo you are?Click to expand...

Between 8 and 10dpo. Not 100% which


----------



## jo_79

samzi said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted to test in the morning. What do you think? x
> 
> Do you know what dpo you are?Click to expand...
> 
> Between 8 and 10dpo. Not 100% whichClick to expand...

have you got any ic? maybe do one of them and see what happens


----------



## samzi

sorry whats ic? lol


----------



## jo_79

internet cheapy pregnancy test - the little strip ones


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> I am tempted to test in the morning. What do you think? x
> 
> Do you know what dpo you are?Click to expand...
> 
> Between 8 and 10dpo. Not 100% whichClick to expand...
> 
> have you got any ic? maybe do one of them and see what happensClick to expand...

I used frer and digi at 9 dpo (bfn) now I know that was too early really. Used ic yesterday (bfn) and again think I was being optimistic. 
At the end of the day, if you can cope with the poss of a bfn I'd do it. 
FX!


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> internet cheapy pregnancy test - the little strip ones

LOL, little is the right word!! I was horrified first time I opened one!!


----------



## samzi

oh :rofl: yeah i do. i have 4 left from a pack of 10


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> internet cheapy pregnancy test - the little strip ones
> 
> LOL, little is the right word!! I was horrified first time I opened one!!Click to expand...

Yeah well when i first got them and my opk i actually tried peeing ON them whilst still going, needless to say i swiftly realised that i had to get a little pot for future testing :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

It's completely pshychological, cos if it's neg then you think, well it was only and ic and i'm only somany dpo but you still kinda feel better doing it cos there is always that chance it'll be pos. 

Do you think while ttc we are slowly losing the plot????


----------



## jo_79

i booked the dr today. got to go on wednesday to see the bitch dr of the surgery. 

when i had my implant out i complained about (tmi sorry!!!!) the stringy brown stuff that was coming out for weeks on end, without even looking at me or doing tests she said i must have some horrible infection (cheeky bitch) and to come back in but dont ttc - i was really worried about it and it was side effects from implant. she best be a bit nicer on wednesday else i'll be complaining!


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> Do you think while ttc we are slowly losing the plot????

100% :rofl: and apparantly its worse when pg cos you lose brain cells lol i remember someone telling me that when i was having chloe.


----------



## samzi

i may do an ic tomo morning


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Do you think while ttc we are slowly losing the plot????
> 
> 100% :rofl: and apparantly its worse when pg cos you lose brain cells lol i remember someone telling me that when i was having chloe.Click to expand...

LOL, so you'll go nuts before me then!! 
What is it with female drs? Mine is very dismissive too. Not sure why I think I need to see a female one rather than a man, they've seen it all before!!!

FF is determined not to give me more than 76 points, whatever I put in!


----------



## jo_79

kath you gonna wait on temps tomorrow or wait for :witch:?


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> i may do an ic tomo morning

FX. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> kath you gonna wait on temps tomorrow or wait for :witch:?

Gonna temp in morning. I'm still above cover line today, but if it drops again tomorrow then I'll just wait for :witch: Might test if it's a better temp but I think my poor sleep might be really affecting temps. Woke up at 3 and again at 5 then took temp, and from what i've read this can really distort it??

Trying to distinguish between constipation pain (sorry tmi) and af at the mo.....


----------



## samzi

something is deff going on inside me! last nights cramps were awful, like a really bad AF!! But nothing, no sign even tho shes not due until next monday. last time i got those pains it was with spotting (last time i was preg) this time no spotting. is everyone the same with each pregnancy you think? or do they differ like this (FX'd) does?


----------



## jo_79

mine have all been different i think, mind you this is the only time ive actually ttc! but ive seen loads of posts around here to say that each one is different :)

fingers crossed samzi cos i had bad cramps last week and i thought it was af coming early


----------



## samzi

Just did one of those due date calculator things. and if i fall this month, right now im 3wk3 d :D


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> kath you gonna wait on temps tomorrow or wait for :witch:?
> 
> Gonna temp in morning. I'm still above cover line today, but if it drops again tomorrow then I'll just wait for :witch: Might test if it's a better temp but I think my poor sleep might be really affecting temps. Woke up at 3 and again at 5 then took temp, and from what i've read this can really distort it??
> 
> Trying to distinguish between constipation pain (sorry tmi) and af at the mo.....Click to expand...

i wonder if thats why my temps dont correlate with being pg? im up about 3 times a night and usually wake up about 5am when OH gets up


----------



## jo_79

samzi said:


> Just did one of those due date calculator things. and if i fall this month, right now im 3wk3 d :D

:)


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> i wonder if thats why my temps dont correlate with being pg? im up about 3 times a night and usually wake up about 5am when OH gets up

FF says it is best to take it at the same time each day AND after at least 3 hrs sleep... That certainly doesn't happen every night!


----------



## jo_79

Not with me it doesnt lol i woke up saturday night to the puppy licking my cheek!!! Nice!!


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> Not with me it doesnt lol i woke up saturday night to the puppy licking my cheek!!! Nice!!

LOL, maybe it's his temp you're recording not your own!!!

Ok, so am getting WAAAAYYYY ahead of myself but have been googling private scans. Found one in Portsmouth. Do you know of any near you?


----------



## jo_79

I will go private for one at 7+ weeks, i dont know where there is a hospital near me though - so far i only seen bristol. I googled nuffield in taunton but they dont do them. I shouldnt think of them yet just incase though.


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> I will go private for one at 7+ weeks, i dont know where there is a hospital near me though - so far i only seen bristol. I googled nuffield in taunton but they dont do them. I shouldnt think of them yet just incase though.

Think positive and be prepared!! There's a Nuffield in Bournemouth but they don't do them either.


----------



## jo_79

i did see a couple of girls from somerset through ttc that are now in 1st tri that have had private scans at 7 weeks so might ask one of them where they went.


----------



## Mrs G

Just thought I should warn you..... :witch: is not playing fair this month....
no cramps, no spotting, no brown cm, just straight into a heavy period....

F**K it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Sorry to let you down girls, really hope she's taking her frustrations out on me and leaves you all alone.


----------



## jo_79

Thats just not fair no bloody warning! :cry:


----------



## samzi

:hug: so sorry she arrived for you hun x


----------



## Leila Fae

Aw hun, I'm so sorry to hear that :hissy: 

:hug:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Sorry Mrs G, thats so unfair! The sneaky cow!:hissy: :hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm afraid I'm also out this time... :witch: got me this morning as expected.


----------



## samzi

so sorry leila :hug: goodluck for next month|!

i got a bfn this morn after last nights possible bfp. maybe its just too early or me though. 6 days to go till she hopefully doesnt show her face!!


----------



## Mrs G

Leila, so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Sorry Leila :( Good luck this cycle! :hug:

Keep testin samzi! I got a darker line this morning, still too scared to use the dgi tho! :lol:


----------



## samzi

i only have 2 ic's left and a CBD


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Luckily I popped out for some more frer yesterday when the snow started, coz now we're snowed in! Got kids off school and hubby off work! There goes my peace :lol:


----------



## jo_79

Sorry the :witch: got you leila :hug:

Samzi maybe try a FRER, i poa ic last night and still nothing on that lol


----------



## jo_79

Ju_bubbs said:


> Luckily I popped out for some more frer yesterday when the snow started, coz now we're snowed in! Got kids off school and hubby off work! There goes my peace :lol:

you gonna pee on them today?????? :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I pee'd on one this morning :D still faint but darker than yesterday and came up quicker! :D


----------



## jo_79

Ju_bubbs said:


> I pee'd on one this morning :D still faint but darker than yesterday and came up quicker! :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
have you got a pic?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f229/heavenly_d3vi1/DSC00649.jpg

There we go! Altho not sure it looks any better in the pic :rofl:


----------



## jo_79

ooh i can see that without squinting or anything!! :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

yay! :happydance:


----------



## jo_79

I have used all my frer so i cant see if mines got any darker, i dont care though digi showed me what i needed to see. When you gonna try digi?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

wanna try and wait till after monday if I can.. coz altho ff says af is due today, i still think i O 6 days later, making af due on monday... and thats usually as far as my pregnancies go lol.. so if i get a positive after then I'll be happy! Altho I've got 2, so if my lines get a bit darker in the week i'll use one then :lol:


----------



## jo_79

I have everything crossed for you


----------



## samzi

I tested this morn and got BFN. AF due Monday, going to retest either fri or sat!! x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Fingers crossed for you samzi! Hell, I'll even keep my legs crossed for you too if this :bfp: sticks! :lol:

I'm peeing sooo much today, and my god do my boobs hurt! I'm having to hold them as I walk to stop them hurting, and they're not usually even big enough to move as I walk :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Any more news about :witch: from sarah????

Her ticker is still on day 29, so FX!


----------



## 3 girlies

ju bubbs, lines looking good girl, i'm looking forward to the digi x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Who is Sarah, Mrs G?


----------



## samzi

decided im gonna test on sat. cos if af does come on the mon then i shud start getting spotting etc on the fri, and i dont wanna waste a test. so gonna wait an extra day x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Good thinking samzi.. cant wait for the result!! :D Sending all the :dust: in the world to you!


----------



## jo_79

good idea samzi, fingers crossed for you


----------



## jo_79

sarah is honeywright, ive not seen anything of her today


----------



## jo_79

ju_bubbs you gonna test tomorrow again or leave it for a few days?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Um... do I have a choice? even if I say i'm gunna ;eave it I'll end up poas anyway :rofl: I've got 2frer left and 2 digi's so hopefully I can use the frers tomorrow and thursday, and hopefully one of the digis on friday, and the otehr next week so I can see it go from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks :happydance:

Strating to feel a bit more excited now taht I've made it through today... since today is the day that I usually wake up bleeding, well assuming ff does have my dates right. Still a bit worried about taht!


----------



## samzi

so if i come on here on friday and still have no spotting its fx'd for me! may even test fri eve :rofl: will see x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

may aswell go the whole hog and make it friday morning! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

thought about that but will see ;)


----------



## HoneyWright

Evening ladies sorry not been about been work and babysitting so no access to PC. Ju-bubbs so glad that line got darker congrats! Come on Samzi only one more for the hat trick!!!

Ive still got brown cm but its increasing so expect full :witch: visit tomorrow! After the initial disapointment im feeling positive that i had the shortest cycle (30) in 2 years and my lp is 14 and it also backs up the fact i Ov'd (first time ever!). Onwards and upwards for me and you bump buddies better keep me up to date on your progress!


----------



## samzi

:hug:

im feeling doubtful atm.. going to test sat. poss fri. no idea. i just thinkin neg right now for some odd reason :/


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm not feeling very hopefult today.. pretty sure now that FF has got my O wrong, and af wasn't due yesterday, its due on monday, no doubt as usual, she'll show regardless of tests! :(


----------



## samzi

im due mon tOo. hope she leaves us alone!!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

FX'd!


----------



## samzi

so im thinking i may pop into boots after work and get a twin pack of FR tests just to bumff up my collection :rofl: good idea? never used one before so no idea how reliable they are!! X


----------



## jo_79

superdrug have the frer single tests on buy one get one free


----------



## samzi

ooh thanks for that jo :)


----------



## jo_79

i went to get some this morning but they only had 1 pack left in the superdrug here so i had to buy a twin pack for more


----------



## Mrs G

Any updates girls???
Just cos I'm out this month, doesn't mean I'm not still nosy!!!

FX


----------



## samzi

i tested this morn and got a BFN. got one more ic left that im going to use on sun if no sign of spotting (i usually spot 3 days before AF) ive ordered some more which will hopefully arrive soon. think its been too early for the hormone etc to show and by sun if no af, it should be up enough for the test to show..(see my journal for reasons why i think this :lol:)


----------



## samzi

on spotting watch today but nothing so far. just getting the yellow cm when wipe as usual. also feel like i need the loo a lot, but when i go its only a trickle :rofl:


----------



## samzi

still no spotting. woohoo! lets see how rest of the eve goes. Got a bit of cramping going on and feel sick x


----------



## Mrs G

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

not just yet. going to on sunday. if my new ic's came then im sure i would haha, but alas they havent turned up yet! x


----------



## HoneyWright

ohh samzi sounds really promising, Jo and Ju_bubbs how is it going for you??


----------



## jo_79

im good thanks except for having flu, feel better than i did yesterday though. i poas today again lol trying to make it sink in :) 

whats your plan for this cycle sarah?

samzi it sounds good so far for you!


----------



## HoneyWright

oh bless you hun, are you coming to terms with the fact you are pregnant yet? Have you been to the Dr to arrange any scans or mw appointments?

I feel we did everything right last month which is the first in 19 that I have felt like that, so no real change for us. I will be temping (if i ever receive my thermometre) to hopefully back up the fact that I ov'd, as well as trying to eat more healthily and get back on my Wii Fit!

Any words of advice from the preggy ladies?? we want to join you this month!!


----------



## Mrs G

Think I get to poas for my cbfm tomorrow!!! :happydance: Better collect some fmu in case I mess it up!!


----------



## jo_79

No im not yet, went to dr on wednesday night and she told me to come back and register at reception with mw and she's referred me to the consultant as im classed as a high risk pregnancy. we were going to book a private early scan but im supposedly gonna get one on the nhs now. 

lets hope they take better care of me this time round!


----------



## HoneyWright

Thats excellent that you get a consultant and an early scan hun, how do you mean better care? was it not good last time?


----------



## HoneyWright

lol Kath, at least with a cbfm you can get through your poas addiction!:rofl:


----------



## jo_79

HoneyWright said:


> Thats excellent that you get a consultant and an early scan hun, how do you mean better care? was it not good last time?

no because they didnt believe me when i said something was wrong when i was having hollie when there obviously was :(


----------



## Ju_bubbs

HoneyWright said:


> ohh samzi sounds really promising, Jo and Ju_bubbs how is it going for you??

Not going brilliantly for me! My :bfp: disappeared 2 days after AF was due... Now she's 4 days late, temps are still up, I'm feeling more pregnant by the day, but no :bfp: anymore!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

ohh Ju_bubbs thats horrible, but these tests can be really shit. You need to go to the Dr's hun, know once and for all.


----------



## Mrs G

Ju_bubbs said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> ohh samzi sounds really promising, Jo and Ju_bubbs how is it going for you??
> 
> Not going brilliantly for me! My :bfp: disappeared 2 days after AF was due... Now she's 4 days late, temps are still up, I'm feeling more pregnant by the day, but no :bfp: anymore!!!Click to expand...

Which tests are you using hun?? Some do have a reputation for disappearing positives.

:hug:


----------



## samzi

morning girls.

still no sign of spotting here so thats good news.

x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeah, i'm gunna call the doctors on monday, should get in the same day if I call first thing! As long as AF doesn't show over the weekend, but theres absolutly no sign that she's going to!
It was frer that I got decent :bfp:s on, 3 days in a row, but nothing at all on them yesterday and the day before! I've been doing IC's and superdrug tests too, still had REALLY faint lines on them the last couple of days, but much fainter than a few days ago.. more like the lines I was getting before the :bfp: when I was questioning if they were actually lines or not!

Samzi, thats brilliant! When are you testing? Good luck :dust:


----------



## samzi

im testing tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls, hope you're enjoying your wkend. 
Any more news ju_bubbs? Samzi - you're more patient than I am!!!

Having a really rough day for some reason. I know it sounds really sad but I just feel isolated and alone. Dh has been doing his best to cheer me up all day (bless!) but I'm just on a real downer today. As much as I moan about work, at least it keeps me busy and stops me thinking about things too much!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

No news here! Just waiting for monday so i make a doctors appointment!


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls, hope you're enjoying your wkend.
> Any more news ju_bubbs? Samzi - you're more patient than I am!!!
> 
> Having a really rough day for some reason. I know it sounds really sad but I just feel isolated and alone. Dh has been doing his best to cheer me up all day (bless!) but I'm just on a real downer today. As much as I moan about work, at least it keeps me busy and stops me thinking about things too much!!

oh hun im so sorry your having a bad day :hug::hug::hug:, what is has got you upset? I know what you mean about being alone, ive had 3 people in my team become grannies in the last 2 weeks, another girl in my team is 8 weeks pregnant, a good friend from school is due in april and my best friend is due in Sept. Im starting to feel like a freak of nature and that people are wondering why we dont have kids yet. 

Sorry this was meant to be cheering you up!!!! So the best I can do is I probably understand how you are feeling so message me anytime!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun.:hug:

I'm not sure why I feel like this today, I was fine earlier! I'm not sure if the fact that no-one know's we're ttc is a good thing or not. Dh thinks we'd just get "how's it going, any news yet" etc but sometimes I do wish some people did know. 

Guess I'm just having a feeling sorry for myself kinda day!

Did that new thermometer arrive yet?


----------



## samzi

i did bad and tested at tea time. needless to say it was a BFN. oh well. x


----------



## HoneyWright

No post for last 2 days, its only a bit of snow Mr Postman!!!!

Ive only told 4 of my friends and only because 2 of them have PCOS and one was trying 18 months before she got her BFP so they understand. Ive not told any family apart from my SIL who has also been trying over a year. I know im lucky to have other going through the same thing, but would not want others to know as i would get constant questions and it will happen soon and when you relax comments. Im one of those people who if asked makes and excuse like busy with work or i have enough trouble with the dog!


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> i did bad and tested at tea time. needless to say it was a BFN. oh well. x

It's not over yet. FX :hug:


----------



## samzi

only got a CBD left til my cheapies arrive on mon. sounds daft but i think the batch ive just had werent working properly. i didnt even get faint lines on any or maybe thats just me hoping they were broke lol.

Not sure wether to use that with FMU tomorrow. says its 97% accurate day before due and 98% day AF due. what you think?

x


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> No post for last 2 days, its only a bit of snow Mr Postman!!!!
> 
> Ive only told 4 of my friends and only because 2 of them have PCOS and one was trying 18 months before she got her BFP so they understand. Ive not told any family apart from my SIL who has also been trying over a year. I know im lucky to have other going through the same thing, but would not want others to know as i would get constant questions and it will happen soon and when you relax comments. Im one of those people who if asked makes and excuse like busy with work or i have enough trouble with the dog!

I know! For years we've been saying, babies, us, no, we like our holidays too much, we've just moved house, just got a new job etc etc. 
In an attempt to try and cheer myself up I've just watched Noel's HQ - big mistake! It's all about peole who do charity work and rewarding people who've done nice things for others :cry:


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls, hope you're enjoying your wkend.
> Any more news ju_bubbs? Samzi - you're more patient than I am!!!
> 
> Having a really rough day for some reason. I know it sounds really sad but I just feel isolated and alone. Dh has been doing his best to cheer me up all day (bless!) but I'm just on a real downer today. As much as I moan about work, at least it keeps me busy and stops me thinking about things too much!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

im still ill :(


----------



## jo_79

samzi said:


> only got a CBD left til my cheapies arrive on mon. sounds daft but i think the batch ive just had werent working properly. i didnt even get faint lines on any or maybe thats just me hoping they were broke lol.
> 
> Not sure wether to use that with FMU tomorrow. says its 97% accurate day before due and 98% day AF due. what you think?
> 
> x

samzi what tests are you using?


----------



## samzi

i was using ic's from access diagnostics x

now i have one CBD left, that im not sure on wether i should use it tomorrow or not


----------



## jo_79

i tested with ic after i got positive on frer and it came up negative so i dont trust them so theres still a chance plus you have no sign of af yet!


----------



## samzi

do you think i should use my CBD in the morning? :/ x


----------



## jo_79

if af is due then yeah i would test. do you have any opks, i also got a positive on one of them too!


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> i was using ic's from access diagnostics x
> 
> now i have one CBD left, that im not sure on wether i should use it tomorrow or not

Can't you save some fmu (nice!) and get a frer when shops open? I think I'll steer clear of cbd until I'm der sure it's pos. Seeing the "not pg" did me in last month!!

FX


----------



## samzi

see how i feel in the morn i guess, but know what im like lol.

x


----------



## Mrs G

How u feeling Jo? :sick:


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> see how i feel in the morn i guess, but know what im like lol.
> 
> x

They do say 14dpo is a reliable day to test.. (not sure who says it, just heard it somewhere on here!!)


----------



## jo_79

yeah still feel awful, coughing really badly now and its hurting my stomach, you wait i'll get over this and the morning sickness will kick in, sorry i know i shouldnt complain x x x x


----------



## Mrs G

Ju_bubbs, what's with the changed picture title message thingy??? Think positive hun.
:hug:


----------



## samzi

Mrs G said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> see how i feel in the morn i guess, but know what im like lol.
> 
> x
> 
> They do say 14dpo is a reliable day to test.. (not sure who says it, just heard it somewhere on here!!)Click to expand...

well im 14dpo tomorrow so we shall see.

im gonna do it.

erk x


----------



## jo_79

kath i just checked your other thread and seen you lot talking about looking at baby stuff, we were doing that today and nicks been telling me what i can and cant have!!! i told him that i WILL have what i want!!!


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> kath i just checked your other thread and seen you lot talking about looking at baby stuff, we were doing that today and nicks been telling me what i can and cant have!!! i told him that i WILL have what i want!!!

LOL!! In my head it's all picked out and the room's re-decorated! We were in a sports shop yesterday and I found Rich looking at a Liverpool kit 6-9 months!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Mrs G said:


> Ju_bubbs, what's with the changed picture title message thingy??? Think positive hun.
> :hug:

Sorry.. all my pma is gone!! Theres only so long you can hold out for. :( 

I'm quite convinced unless I can persuade my doc that having kids 5 years+ ago, doesn't mean I dont have problems now, and need tests, thast this will just carry on forever until i'm too old to even have babies! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jo_79

anyone know if samzi tested today?


----------



## samzi

i did and it was bfn.

PMA though. cowbag due tomorrow, hope she doesnt turn up!!


----------



## jo_79

what did you test with this morning?


----------



## samzi

the only test i had left...CBD.

last time i didnt get a pos on anthing til i was just under a week(ish) late.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Bummer Samzi! Theres always tomorrow.. hopefully :witch: won't show and you'll have to go get more tests.:lol:

I'm just waiting for :witch: to show herself now.. then I'm gunna keep charting and stuff, just so I know where my cycle is at coz my O day varies so much, but not really trying, or preventing. I'm a bit fed up with seeing :bfp: and still having no baby!! :lol: I MIGHT even not bother testing, but I doubt that will happen :rofl:

OH is going to see his doc and hopefully get some fertility tests.. coz he can get them free and I cant!! :lol: so we know if he's all clear we gotta start saving for my tests!


----------



## jo_79

Ju_bubbs said:


> Bummer Samzi! Theres always tomorrow.. hopefully :witch: won't show and you'll have to go get more tests.:lol:
> 
> I'm just waiting for :witch: to show herself now.. then I'm gunna keep charting and stuff, just so I know where my cycle is at coz my O day varies so much, but not really trying, or preventing. I'm a bit fed up with seeing :bfp: and still having no baby!! :lol: I MIGHT even not bother testing, but I doubt that will happen :rofl:
> 
> OH is going to see his doc and hopefully get some fertility tests.. coz he can get them free and I cant!! :lol: so we know if he's all clear we gotta start saving for my tests!

oh i dont know what to say :hugs: just looked at your ff and your temps are still high and on the other months it looks like they drop around 15/16 dpo, i really do hope things get sorted and you get a nice dark :bfp: soon, are you going to test next week? :hug:


----------



## jo_79

samzi said:


> the only test i had left...CBD.
> 
> last time i didnt get a pos on anthing til i was just under a week(ish) late.

i think i seen somewhere on here that cb digi isnt as sensitive as other tests lets hope the :witch: stays away!!!


----------



## samzi

yeah :)

my new batch of i'cs and possibly my normal clear blue tests will come tomo then i can test to my hearts content!! x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

jo_79 said:


> oh i dont know what to say :hugs: just looked at your ff and your temps are still high and on the other months it looks like they drop around 15/16 dpo, i really do hope things get sorted and you get a nice dark :bfp: soon, are you going to test next week? :hug:


Yeah I'll test every few days if af doesn't show, but im fairly sure now that ff got my O wrong and I o'd on cd 21... which would mean the :bfp: came and disappeared about the same time as most months anf af will be here tomorrow!

Jo is right Samzi, the digis are 50miu, most normal tests are 25miu, and obviously the IC's are 10miu, so there is still every chance!


----------



## samzi

i have cramps, i bet shes on her way :cry:


----------



## jo_79

i had cramps last wednesday when af was due, ive seen in 1st tri its very common to get cramps. fingers crossed for both of you :hug:


----------



## samzi

i had them last time i feel preg but we shall see

still getting the yellow cm, lets see what tomorrow brings!! x


----------



## Mrs G

Ju_bubbs said:


> Jo is right Samzi, the digis are 50miu, most normal tests are 25miu, and obviously the IC's are 10miu, so there is still every chance!

So ics are the most senstive or is the other way around?? I thought they were crap!?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

You know.. theres one thing about maybe having O'd later thats REALLY bugging me! My cervix... it was extremely low, very soft, and definately closed around the possible later O day!! I wasn't really checking CP this cycle, but did then coz we BD for the 2 days before the day I think might be my O day on cd21 and my cervix was so low that I had to ask OH to erm.. not go in as far!! :rofl: It's always low around AF time.. but its never been low enough for it to cause an issue during sex!


----------



## samzi

i think my batch of ic's i had were duds :rofl: hope the ones that come, hopefully tomorrow will not be x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Mrs G said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> Jo is right Samzi, the digis are 50miu, most normal tests are 25miu, and obviously the IC's are 10miu, so there is still every chance!
> 
> So ics are the most senstive or is the other way around?? I thought they were crap!?Click to expand...

IC's are meant to be the most sensitive... but far from reliable.. and crap if you want a decent line from what I can gather!

Samzi be careful you're buying the 10miu ones.. some of them are 25miu.. i've had them before and they still showed nothing at all even tho I had a clear line on frer!!


----------



## samzi

i got some diff ic's last cycle but i cant remember where i got them from. they were like proper tests not just sucky little things. MUST remember x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

fertility plan on ebay do midstream tests in proper cases.. they're not as cheap as the lil strips.. but much cheaper than tests from shops!


----------



## samzi

im going to order some more tests :rofl: well if i dont fall this month at least il be stocked up till next!

will have spent about £32 on tests alltogether!! x

edit: ok make that £23.


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> im going to order some more tests :rofl: well if i dont fall this month at least il be stocked up till next!
> 
> will have spent about £32 on tests alltogether!! x
> 
> edit: ok make that £23.

I really don't want to think about how much ttc has cost me so far - what with the opks, ff membership, cbfm, cbfm sticks, hpts, preseed, vits
..........................................................................................!!! 
Did I miss anything???:rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

We cuold all have probably had new kitchens fitted soon with the money if we didn't start ttc :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

I know they say having children is expensive, I just didn't expect it to start quite yet!!!


----------



## samzi

:lol:

tmi but sick flavoured burps are NOT good! x


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> :lol:
> 
> tmi but sick flavoured burps are NOT good! x

But they are aren't they???? for symptom spotting..!?


----------



## Mrs G

Here's a question for you all...

Was gonna start a thread on this but thought I'd get your opinions first.

Do you think it is safe to a) have a facial; b) colour your hair in 2ww?

I know this sounds a bit obsessive but I really don't want to risk anything this month. I'm having a facial (my half term treat to myself!!) on the day I'm due to ov and I'm worried that the products might be dangerous if you're pg? I'm sure I've read that some oils etc shouldnt be used when pg. I can't ask at the salon cos it's owned by my friend who doesn't know were ttc.

Also, I'm due to have my hair cut the same week and was thinking about having colour to cover up some grey hissy:). I ditched the peroxide when we first started ttc so it's all my natural colour now but as it's dark, grey is showing through. Again I've heard you should avoid hair colour in first tri.

Any thoughts (apart from stop stressing..!!) ??


----------



## jo_79

ive only heard you shouldnt bleach your hair, i dyed my hair through all my pregnancies and i will have to in this one too!! im not sure about facials though.

ive got a stitch tonight, cant have overdone it cos ive done bugger all all day, it has gotten worse since chloe got home. im still feeling pretty crap and shes just making so much noise resulting in mega bollockings off me, think im straining myself and hurting my throat too. She's a little brat when she comes back from her dads :(


----------



## Mrs G

Stress isn't good for bean remember.:hug:


----------



## jo_79

i know the only way i can think to get her to change her 18yr old attitude towards me is to tell her and remind her of the stress i had with hollie of which she is very much aware, but i dont want her to know just yet its too early for her to know plus she'll tell everyone!! She's nearly 9 mostly shes fine but when she comes home from her dad she acts like a bloody 2 yr old with the back chat of a teenager!

the stitch could be from coughing too i was awake all night coughing away now i passed it back to oh :(

rant over!!

how are you feeling today?


----------



## samzi

:rofl: i could launch a rocket with my wind!! :lol:


----------



## jo_79

samzi said:


> :rofl: i could launch a rocket with my wind!! :lol:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

dont make me laugh lol it starts off a coughing fit

still a good sign though!


----------



## samzi

:rofl: sorry hun :p


----------



## Ju_bubbs

As suspected, AF is here! Really light bleeding, but with a fair few clots!

How you doing Samzi?


----------



## samzi

sorry she arrived hun :hugs:

im doing ok, no sign of her yet! fx'd she stays away! x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ooh thats great news! Have you tested?


----------



## samzi

no becaus ei dont have any tests left :lol: just had a txt though to say my parcels have arrived - thatl be the tests!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Ju_bubbs said:


> As suspected, AF is here! Really light bleeding, but with a fair few clots!
> 
> How you doing Samzi?

:hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:

Im so sorry hun, when you are ready come and visit our new cycle buddie thread, although we all got on so well we want to keep this one going as well.


----------



## HoneyWright

Evening ladies, im having a wrap up warm with my 'slanket' and wtch my fav tv series the west wing night, its horrible outside and im hoping no to wake up with more snow tomorrow.

Had a clomid flip out last night but doing better today, decided I was standing in DH's way of having a child and he would make such a perfect daddy. Im aware its a clomid problem though, last tablet today so should feel better soon.

Just off for cup of tea and a biscuit, hope you are all doing well.

XX


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all hope you're ok.

Ju_bubbs, so sorry to hear your news hun. :hug:Did you get any further forward with the tests?

Sarah, am so ignorant about clomid... does it make you emotional? I guess from what you say that you only take it for a while? Hope the tea and biccies cheered you up.
:hug:

DH and I have just had a row about money!! He managed an hour of the silent treatment before he started laughing! He doesn't do rows, which can be quite annoying sometimes!


----------



## samzi

well ladies i tested earlier on and got bfn. going to try with FMU if af doesnt get me in the night x


----------



## HoneyWright

Evening Kath

yes i just take it from day 2 to day 6 and this is my last try at it so FX. It has a lot of side effects and ive actually been very lucky, it can give you abdominal pain, hot flushes and very bad mood swings. I also find that i dont sleep to well on it, and last time i seemed to have a permanent hot flush from day 3 to 6 but it isnt to bad this time. I seem to be a bit more sad, but luckily im aware its the clomid so can give myself a shake. Im just glad (for DH more than myself!) that it hasnt made me angry as I have a short temper as it is!

Bless your DH and not being able to row, mine cant either it can be very annoying!


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Evening Kath
> 
> yes i just take it from day 2 to day 6 and this is my last try at it so FX. It has a lot of side effects and ive actually been very lucky, it can give you abdominal pain, hot flushes and very bad mood swings. I also find that i dont sleep to well on it, and last time i seemed to have a permanent hot flush from day 3 to 6 but it isnt to bad this time. I seem to be a bit more sad, but luckily im aware its the clomid so can give myself a shake. Im just glad (for DH more than myself!) that it hasnt made me angry as I have a short temper as it is!
> 
> Bless your DH and not being able to row, mine cant either it can be very annoying!


Oh hun, doesn't sound very nice. I really hope it's worth it. Did you have any luck with reflexology? I'm going back for acupunture on Thursday.


----------



## HoneyWright

do you know i found a good local place and completely forgot to phone them today, thanks fo reminding me i will email them now. Also tried to do it on myself last night!!!


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> do you know i found a good local place and completely forgot to phone them today, thanks fo reminding me i will email them now. Also tried to do it on myself last night!!!

:rofl: I thought about that but figured I'd be pressing on the wrong bits!!


Samzi- any news today??


----------



## samzi

no. bfn this morning when tested.

want af to come now :cry:


----------



## Leila Fae

Aw Samzi... give it a bit longer! :hugs:


I've decided to give OPKs another shot. Haven't got on terribly well with them before but who knows, it might work this time!


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Aw Samzi... give it a bit longer! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I've decided to give OPKs another shot. Haven't got on terribly well with them before but who knows, it might work this time!

Ive never had much luck with opks either. Have read really conflicting info about when to test. Some say fmu others pm?????


----------



## Ju_bubbs

LH builds up during the day, so fmu isn't the best for opk's! I test early afternoon and again late afternoon!


----------



## jo_79

last cycle i was testing 3 times a day just incase lol mine were usually darker on the afternoon tests.


----------



## HoneyWright

Ive got my first reflexology appointment and my thermometre finally turned up, yeah all set for this cycle will start OPK's tomorrow!

how are you all?

Sarah
x


----------



## samzi

still no sign of af for me x


----------



## jo_79

HoneyWright said:


> Ive got my first reflexology appointment and my thermometre finally turned up, yeah all set for this cycle will start OPK's tomorrow!
> 
> how are you all?
> 
> Sarah
> x

so your all good to go catch that eggie then!!! 

Im better now thanks, having waves of sickness though but im not complaining, dunno who named it morning sickness cos i always get it at night, i just hope its not as bad as with hollie i was sooooo ill and could barely eat for months.


----------



## jo_79

samzi said:


> still no sign of af for me x

have you tested again today or are you waiting? i did see your posts yesterday with the pics but i couldnt see them properly on the laptop, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Ive got my first reflexology appointment and my thermometre finally turned up, yeah all set for this cycle will start OPK's tomorrow!
> 
> how are you all?
> 
> Sarah
> x


Oohh let me know how it goes. Can see me launching the cbfm out the window if I don't get a high soon!!!


----------



## Leila Fae

OPKs still negative. I think that's probably right though as I'm only CD9. Just being impatient!


----------



## samzi

jo_79 said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> still no sign of af for me x
> 
> have you tested again today or are you waiting? i did see your posts yesterday with the pics but i couldnt see them properly on the laptop, fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...

i am now waiting until monday to test. i will be a week late then :happydance:


----------



## jo_79

samzi said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> still no sign of af for me x
> 
> have you tested again today or are you waiting? i did see your posts yesterday with the pics but i couldnt see them properly on the laptop, fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...
> 
> i am now waiting until monday to test. i will be a week late then :happydance:Click to expand...

oh my god you're soooo patient!!!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Jo, sorry to see the MS or should I say NS is bad, one of the girls in my team had to take a week off and get tablets from the Dr hers was soo bad!

Samzi, how long have you been tracking your cycles hun, are you always regular?

Kath, dont worry about the CBFM you might go straight in at a peak, it can take a few cycles to really split out your highs and peaks, but hopefully it wont have time to do as you will have you Nov bump soon! Im excited about the reflexology its a 2hr session with consultation to discuss the benefits for me and my PCOS.


----------



## samzi

i thought af was here this morning cos i went to the loo and there was brown blood when i wiped. sorry for tmi. well i went again half hour ago and its stopped. im getting dejavu x


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> OPKs still negative. I think that's probably right though as I'm only CD9. Just being impatient!

Looking at your charts hun, you seem to ov at really different times. What opks are you using?:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Im excited about the reflexology its a 2hr session with consultation to discuss the benefits for me and my PCOS.


When are you going???


----------



## samzi

well red blood has started a little so i guess thats it :(


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> well red blood has started a little so i guess thats it :(

Oh hun, i'm sorry. :hug: Are you sure its def :witch:??


----------



## HoneyWright

Mrs G said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> Im excited about the reflexology its a 2hr session with consultation to discuss the benefits for me and my PCOS.
> 
> 
> When are you going???Click to expand...

Got back about an hour an hour and it was fab, feel very tired and as though i should be drinking herbal tea!


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> Leila Fae said:
> 
> 
> OPKs still negative. I think that's probably right though as I'm only CD9. Just being impatient!
> 
> Looking at your charts hun, you seem to ov at really different times. What opks are you using?:hug:Click to expand...

Just internet cheapies - perhaps that's the problem!

You're right, my ov dates are all over the place - for the last couple of cycles it hasn't been clear. Was hoping the OPKs would help with that!


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leila Fae said:
> 
> 
> OPKs still negative. I think that's probably right though as I'm only CD9. Just being impatient!
> 
> Looking at your charts hun, you seem to ov at really different times. What opks are you using?:hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Just internet cheapies - perhaps that's the problem!
> 
> You're right, my ov dates are all over the place - for the last couple of cycles it hasn't been clear. Was hoping the OPKs would help with that!Click to expand...

If you've got enough, I'd keep trying them 2 or 3 times a day. Seems like afternoon gets the best results. Does cm give you any clues?


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> Im excited about the reflexology its a 2hr session with consultation to discuss the benefits for me and my PCOS.
> 
> 
> When are you going???Click to expand...
> 
> Got back about an hour an hour and it was fab, feel very tired and as though i should be drinking herbal tea!Click to expand...

Ooh lovely! Did it sound like it's gonna be helpful? Did it not tickle??!!!


----------



## samzi

Mrs G said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> well red blood has started a little so i guess thats it :(
> 
> Oh hun, i'm sorry. :hug: Are you sure its def :witch:??Click to expand...

im not sure, because its stopped now, and only comes after the loo and stuff, nothing on pl or anything x


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> well red blood has started a little so i guess thats it :(
> 
> Oh hun, i'm sorry. :hug: Are you sure its def :witch:??Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure, because its stopped now, and only comes after the loo and stuff, nothing on pl or anything xClick to expand...

What dpo are you? Implantation???


----------



## samzi

i doubt it, im about 18dpo and cd35.


----------



## HoneyWright

No it didnt tickle at all. she said it can help stimulate ovulation and relaxing will also help with that as well. If i need it next month she has suggested maybe day 3/4 and then day 10/11. lets hope it gets me that :bfp:


----------



## samzi

shes still not here properly and its pissing me off.

just arrive already if you are you old hag, not half heartdly attempt PLEASE!

x


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> shes still not here properly and its pissing me off.
> 
> just arrive already if you are you old hag, not half heartdly attempt PLEASE!
> 
> x

Oh hun...:hug:

It might not be :witch:. Have you tested again?


----------



## samzi

no, not today. im planning to on sun :)


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> no, not today. im planning to on sun :)

FX hun :hug:


What plans does everyone have for wkend??


----------



## Mrs G

OOOMMMGGGG!!! Has anyone seen on the news the 13yr old boy and 15yr old girl just had baby?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTF?????!!!!!


----------



## samzi

i did and its madness. he looks about 8!!

well it seems she is here, so thats me out x


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> i did and its madness. he looks about 8!!
> 
> well it seems she is here, so thats me out x

Sorry to hear that hun.:hug:
We're all sticking around on this thread if you fancy it.


----------



## HoneyWright

I agree Samzi, the 13 year old looks about 8 and the 15 yr old girl looks about 18, its just so wrong on sooo many levels!!

Sorry :witch: got you Samzi :hug:

Im ill, i feel horrible with a cold just because BD season starts tomorrow!! Im also getting very faint lines on OPK which im sure i didnt get this early last month so im worried that either

1) im going to ov on tuesday when im in london for the night without DH
2) Clomid isnt working for me this month as before the meds helped me ovulate id get faint lines for up to 2 weeks as the pcos means lh is always high and then you dont ovulate!!!:hissy:


----------



## Mrs G

Remember it doesn't have to be day of ov. :spermy: can live for a good few days.

Even with a regular cycle, ov date can vary. Don't worry hun. Is clomid supposed to affect lh levels too?

:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

What a bummer samzi :hugs:

Well I'm moving house tomorrow - from North London to Kent. Moving in with my sister so most of the stuff is going into storage. It's going to be a feat of organisation getting everything down the stairs from our third floor flat and into the van in the correct order to be loaded into the storage unit at the other end. 

Unfortunately DH is working in Southampton all day (and night) but luckily I have fabulous parents, a super sister (and her boyf) who are helping me. Also have a chum in London and two in Kent who are helping out at each end!

On top of that I think I'm due to ov in the next couple of days so I'm currently waiting up for DH so I can seduce him when he gets home from work :blush: Gotta take my chances where I can!

x


----------



## Mrs G

HAPPY VALENTINES GIRLIES!!!!
Any excuse for :sex: eh??


----------



## Wishingfor#2

Happy Valentines Day to everyone !!! \\:D/

I think I will join you guys, I will be testing around the 7th, my :witch: has not been very consistent lately but I think that should be about the right timing :shrug:

Last month I was 7 days late but :witch: finally showed up. So I am determined to not get my hopes up again this month.... funny how everyone around me is getting preganant... maybe it is in the water and it is contagious... lets hope so.... 

Lets see lots of :bfp: this month !!!!

:happydance::hugs::thumpup:


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> OOOMMMGGGG!!! Has anyone seen on the news the 13yr old boy and 15yr old girl just had baby?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WTF?????!!!!!

hi girlies not been on here in a few days! 

i seen this and its disgraceful!!!!!! For a start he looks the same age as my 8yr old daughter!!! And why did her parents let him stay over, even have a school uniform there for him if it was a school night. Some parents are just shocking. The whole family are unemployed with 5 kids now a baby living in rented council accomodation - rented??? how can they pay rent when unemployed?? Oh yes our f*cking taxes paying their benefits to pay their rent no doubt.

My little cousin was 14 when she got pg (i dont have anything to do with her and her mother they're horrible people - my nan tells me everything) but her mother was letting her bf stay over apparantly they planned to get pg and now the boy is 18 months old last week she decided its no longer "cool" to have a baby and wants to go out drinking etc and he's a tie so she bundled him off to social services!!!!! Ive been told though that his dad wants to look after him he's 18 with a job and a flat etc but it depends what SS say.

I wanted to wring her f*cking neck, so many people are so desperate and she's just palmed him off cos she's bored of him now. 

Im not saying every kid who has a baby is like this, many grow up and cope very well, but it does happen alot and children should not be having babies.

Sorry rant over about that!! Sorry if i offended anyone.


----------



## jo_79

samzi said:


> i did and its madness. he looks about 8!!
> 
> well it seems she is here, so thats me out x

awww samzi sorry to hear that :hug:


----------



## Mrs G

CBFM is officially rubbish! low,low,low,low,low,low,low etc etc etc

Here is my poas diary so far.
Sat 6pm - no line
Sun 1pm - faint line
Sun 4pm - faint line
Sun 7pm - faint line

I know you are all riveted, so will keep you posted!


----------



## Wishingfor#2

Mrs G said:


> CBFM is officially rubbish! low,low,low,low,low,low,low etc etc etc
> 
> Here is my poas diary so far.
> Sat 6pm - no line
> Sun 1pm - faint line
> Sun 4pm - faint line
> Sun 7pm - faint line
> 
> I know you are all riveted, so will keep you posted!


Mrs. G --- is this POAS for ovulation? Or are you looking for a :bfp: ? from looking at your cycle day i am assuming ovulation but I just was wondering... I am ovulation testing right now.... maybe this will be the month :hugs:

Best of luck to you this month...


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> CBFM is officially rubbish! low,low,low,low,low,low,low etc etc etc
> 
> Here is my poas diary so far.
> Sat 6pm - no line
> Sun 1pm - faint line
> Sun 4pm - faint line
> Sun 7pm - faint line
> 
> I know you are all riveted, so will keep you posted!

you know i am staying here till you get that :bfp:


----------



## Mrs G

Wishingfor#2 said:


> Mrs. G --- is this POAS for ovulation? Or are you looking for a :bfp: ? from looking at your cycle day i am assuming ovulation but I just was wondering... I am ovulation testing right now.... maybe this will be the month :hugs:
> 
> Best of luck to you this month...

Hi. No these are opks. Have never had a pos opk before so I'm not holding out much hope. Had to stop temping though cos it was getting obsessive and I wasn't sleeping and cbfm is being absolutely no help at all.

FX for you this month hun.:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> you know i am staying here till you get that :bfp:

Thanks hun. :hugs:

I hate keeping people waiting!

Low again today and V faint line on opk......:cry: Think I'm out before its even started this month....


----------



## jo_79

keep up with the :sex: anyway regardless of what that stupid machine says - maybe your hormones arent strong enough to pick up the surge. dunno if thats possible but just a thought :hug:


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> keep up with the :sex: anyway regardless of what that stupid machine says - maybe your hormones arent strong enough to pick up the surge. dunno if thats possible but just a thought :hug:

I was clinging to that thought as well. Especially as opks have never seemed to work for me either. Am struggling with the superdrug ones though, it says to limit liquid intake and poas for 10-15 seconds..!!? Am having difficulty with 5 seconds of pee!!

4pm update - darkest line so far but still a def neg.....


----------



## Mrs G

Where have Ju_bubbs, Samzi, Leila and Sarah been recently???


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm here! I've been moving house and am currently internet-less at home.

It's been a busy few days and I still have aching arms. My temps have been messed up a bit too - on Monday DH accidentally deleted my usual alarm time and replaced it with one an hour later so I took my temp late. Then I had to take it a bit earlier than usual today because I had to get up early to get into work as I now have a longer journey. Only 20 mins earlier though.

My temp dropped a bit today so I'm really really hoping it's because it's ov day. I saw DH at the weekend so we did some BDing but I'm not seeing him for 2 1/2 weeks now so I really need to ovulate soon! Last BD session was Sunday night so if I ov today then I'm in with a chance this month :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Oh yeh, forgot about the move! Hope it all went well! A dip in temp is good as this normally happens the day before you get an rise. FF ususally puts ov between the two. 

:hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

hello ladies

sorry i have been awol, been away at a conference in London. 

I have a horrible cold at the mo and have no idea what is going on with ov. Started getting faint lines on opk at the weekend, then sunday and yesterday no line at all but a lot of ewcm, then some darker lines today and more ewcm but it a beige color rather than clear??

I know i should bd tonight but i really feel like crap and was hoping to wait till tomorrow!

Hope you are all OK.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi girls, hope you're all ok. How's the egg chasing going for you all?

Had an up and down couple of days. Dh's SA results were due this week but he rang today to be told they can take up to a month to come back (another 2 weeks)!!

Also had to listen to my mum telling me about how a friend of my sister's got pg on their honeymoon, first time trying.... thanks for that!

Had 2 days of high on cbfm, no real pos opks though (don't think they are ever gonna work for me!) DH has been very obliging in the :sex: department. He's going snowboarding on Sat with his mates so tbh he probably feels guilty!! Don't care as long as I'm getting those :spermy: !!!!

Hope to hear from you all soon. :hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

Well I've had two days of elevated temps so let's see what happens tomorrow. Hopefully it'll stay up so I can confirm when I ov'd. Then I have to cross everything and hope it continues to stay up and I get a BFP!

I think my chances are slim because of my limited BD opportunities. Oh well.

I've been so bloated after lunch the last couple of days. I don't usually get this but I suspect it's a combination of hormones and stress. The last couple of weeks have been manic - both at work and at home. That's kind of good at the moment though as I'm settling into the dreaded 2WW!:thumbup:


----------



## HoneyWright

Good luck Lelia, it only takes one BD remember!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi girls. 
I know it's not that exciting but just humour me with this one.....

I GOT A POS OPK!!!!!!!
I GOT A PEAK ON CBFM!!!!!

:happydance:

https://i697.photobucket.com/albums/vv333/kguest74/Photo0101.jpg


----------



## jo_79

Ignore my PM i see it here :happydance:

Leila it only takes the once we only bd'd twice at the right time last cycle!

Sarah how you doing?

:hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

:happydance::happydance:Kath:happydance::happydance:

We are proper cycle buddies this time as I got another +ve today as well, thats such great news gives you today and tomorrow to BD before DH goes away!!! Sooooo happy and excited for you hun!!

Hi Jo, how is bubs doing? MS passing or getting worse now?? Im OK think I am Oving or just about to and BD last 2 nights and will again tonight and tomorrow. Just booked a holiday to Cyprus as well on 7th April so im excited about that.


----------



## Mrs G

YAY!! Cycle buddies, pos opk buddies and bump buddies??!!! FX!!
:hug:


----------



## Wishingfor#2

Hey Ladies... I got a positive OPK this morning as well !!! Lets see if this is the lucky month for us...


----------



## jo_79

Three of you with positives on the same day!!! Thats got to be a good sign for this month :)

Yeah im good thanks sarah, MS is lasting all day with the odd waves where its really bad but i can put up with it :) We booked a private scan for next thursday, despite the dr saying she'd rush me through ive still not heard from MW - no surprise there!


----------



## HoneyWright

Jo, great news on scan cant wait to here all is OK and see pictures!

Wishing - congrats on + OPK hun welcome to the club!!!

Things come in 3's ladies, lets make it 3 BFP's as well!! PMA all the way for next 2 weeks!!


----------



## Leila Fae

Yay for the positive OPKs! Go girlies go! :happydance:

I've had a third elevated temp (hurrah) so I can pinpoint my ov day. Am now 3DPO. Not sure what I have to do for Fertility Friend to give me a proper crosshairs on my chart. The first month I was temping I had the crosshairs but the last 3 months they've been dotted. I have stupid CM though and suspect that's what's causing the confusion.

Now in the 2WW *drums fingers on desk impatiently*...


----------



## Mrs G

Chart looks good leila. Nice drop in temp before ov, lets see it keep rising!!! I think the only reason you have dotted line is the one high temp earlier in the cycle. 

Did you get lots of bding in at ov?

:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Not as much as I would have liked because OH was only around on cycle days 6, 11 and 13! The latter was 2 days before ov day so within the fertile period. 

It's tricky as OH has only been home infrequently. From now on he's away for 4-6 weeks at a time with occasional trips home so that makes the whole TTC experience even more tricky - but strangely less stressful as we can't BD if he's not here so I don't have that pressure to be doing it all the time. We BD when we see each other and there's little else we can do. Unless I chase him around the country at key times in the month... watch this space, I may end up doing that! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Not as much as I would have liked because OH was only around on cycle days 6, 11 and 13! The latter was 2 days before ov day so within the fertile period.
> 
> It's tricky as OH has only been home infrequently. From now on he's away for 4-6 weeks at a time with occasional trips home so that makes the whole TTC experience even more tricky - but strangely less stressful as we can't BD if he's not here so I don't have that pressure to be doing it all the time. We BD when we see each other and there's little else we can do. Unless I chase him around the country at key times in the month... watch this space, I may end up doing that! :rofl:

:rofl:A ttc sex stalker!!!:rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

Could someoone take a look at my FF chart, its my firt month temping and I havent been very good at it admitedly!


----------



## Mrs G

Hun are you sure about yesterdays temp? You can ignore or disregard a days temp, it might be an idea to do that with yesterdays. You should get a drop the day before ov but that is a big drop!!

:hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

Yeah thats what it said, although i have been home for a few days with a horrible old so dont know how much i can trust temps anyway. Do you think I should disregard?


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Yeah thats what it said, although i have been home for a few days with a horrible old so dont know how much i can trust temps anyway. Do you think I should disregard?

Maybe leave it in and keep recording them for a few days. Now you've ov'd they should stay high. You can always go back and take dodgy ones out later!! 

So I guess we're officially in the 2ww now??!!:cry:


----------



## Mrs G

Sarah, just been looking at your chart again. It's actually not that big a drop, your temps are just low overall (about 2 deg below mine) Maybe that's something to do with meds? Or maybe I'm just too hot and bothered!!!


----------



## Leila Fae

If you have a cold or are unwell it can really screw up your temps.

I've had a bit of a spike today. I'm hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## HoneyWright

Yay here we go with the 2ww!!!

Temps up again today, do you think i Ov'd on day 16 still? I had a lot of cramps that day.


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> If you have a cold or are unwell it can really screw up your temps.
> 
> I've had a bit of a spike today. I'm hoping it's a good sign!

Def! The higher the better after ov!

FX


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Yay here we go with the 2ww!!!
> 
> Temps up again today, do you think i Ov'd on day 16 still? I had a lot of cramps that day.

Yeh, I reckon 16 or 17 looking at pos opks.


----------



## HoneyWright

Im hoping 16 as we BD on 15 not 16, ahhhhh bloody DH!!!

High temps are good??? Fantastic as i see your rocketed today as well!


----------



## jo_79

:happydance: yay for rising temps!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Im hoping 16 as we BD on 15 not 16, ahhhhh bloody DH!!!
> 
> High temps are good??? Fantastic as i see your rocketed today as well!

Def. No idea why but just know the higher the better!! 

Those :spermy: survive quite a while so I reckon 15 would be fine too.
:hug:


----------



## quail

hi ladies well im on cd17 today of 20-24 day cycle did a hpt today bfn as expected just keeping my fxd that af dosent show good luck ladies.x


----------



## Mrs G

quail said:


> hi ladies well im on cd17 today of 20-24 day cycle did a hpt today bfn as expected just keeping my fxd that af dosent show good luck ladies.x

Wow, that's a short cycle. Do you ov really early?
WOW, ttc#10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Coincidence or a sign................

When you go on ask.com there is a question of the day. Guess what just came up when I went on....................

How do I know if I am pregnant?


----------



## jo_79

i would take that as another good sign :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> i would take that as another good sign :rofl:

Not that I'm superstitious or anything!!!!! Or desparate!!! :rofl:


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm 5DPO and my temp was a bit bizarre this morning. I had a late night and slept on a friend's sofa so I didn't sleep well so I'm hoping that's why my temp is odd.

It's gone below my coverline. Now at 5DPO is it too soon to be an implantation dip I wonder?


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> I'm 5DPO and my temp was a bit bizarre this morning. I had a late night and slept on a friend's sofa so I didn't sleep well so I'm hoping that's why my temp is odd.
> 
> It's gone below my coverline. Now at 5DPO is it too soon to be an implantation dip I wonder?

It could be implantation, perhaps a bit early, or just a crap night's sleep?? I wouldn't worry, tomorrow's will be back up I'll bet.
:hug:


----------



## jo_79

Just popping in to see if your obsessing over symptoms yet :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Mrs G said:


> Leila Fae said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5DPO and my temp was a bit bizarre this morning. I had a late night and slept on a friend's sofa so I didn't sleep well so I'm hoping that's why my temp is odd.
> 
> It's gone below my coverline. Now at 5DPO is it too soon to be an implantation dip I wonder?
> 
> It could be implantation, perhaps a bit early, or just a crap night's sleep?? I wouldn't worry, tomorrow's will be back up I'll bet.
> :hug:Click to expand...

See, told ya!!! :happydance:


----------



## HoneyWright

Evening ladies

Hope you are all well, gave in and renewed my VIP FF membership today.

Im actually very relaxed this 2ww so far (only 4 days in!!!) been quite busy so no time to obsess but im sure its all to come! Looking forward to Thursday Jo?


----------



## Leila Fae

Yep, you were! If you could make some more bets which come true that would be fab! :thumpup:

Jo, I'm starting to obsess over every twinge (and crazy temp!). Only 6DPO so still a while to go! :hissy:


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Yep, you were! If you could make some more bets which come true that would be fab! :thumpup:
> 
> Jo, I'm starting to obsess over every twinge (and crazy temp!). Only 6DPO so still a while to go! :hissy:

Girls, are you gonna wait for :witch: day or test early??


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> Leila Fae said:
> 
> 
> Yep, you were! If you could make some more bets which come true that would be fab! :thumpup:
> 
> Jo, I'm starting to obsess over every twinge (and crazy temp!). Only 6DPO so still a while to go! :hissy:
> 
> Girls, are you gonna wait for :witch: day or test early??Click to expand...

i will bet money you test early :rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

We are all quite close together, we should decide a date when we can all test!!


----------



## HoneyWright

In case you want to obsess

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> We are all quite close together, we should decide a date when we can all test!!

When do you think? FF is saying 5th for me I think?


----------



## HoneyWright

If LP of 13 like last month it would be 1st or 2nd March, so next Wed/Thurs. If we go early how about Monday would make me 11 and you 10 dpo? Or shall we hold out?


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> If LP of 13 like last month it would be 1st or 2nd March, so next Wed/Thurs. If we go early how about Monday would make me 11 and you 10 dpo? Or shall we hold out?

You're asking the woman who has been SS since ov and has 10 hpts ready and waiting!!! 

My usual cycle is 28 days so :witch: would be due Monday. But if lp is 13 days like last month then it'd be Thursday. What are the chances at 10/11dpo??

Random question...what's the deal with mayonnaise and pg? Is it just fresh mayo you're supposed to avoid cos of the raw egg? Wondering if my Helmanns extra light is ok??


----------



## HoneyWright

Yes its just fresh mayo as anything you buy such as helmans would be pasturised. Also as far as im aware anything up to 6 weeks and the baby would not be getting anything from you so you dont need to worry about that type of thing.

Im sure its possible to get a BFN that early even if we are preggers, but think its really the earliest we would see a BFP as well.


----------



## Mrs G

Ohhhh I don't know... I can't do it in the morning and go to work though. If its :bfn: I'll be a mess all day! Sobbing in front of teenagers is not fun!

Gorgeous pic! When did you get married?


----------



## HoneyWright

Yeah I had hoped we would be far enough a long to do it on Sunday. Shall we try Sunday???

Thanks hun, we actually got married just over 2 years ago now but is only pic i have on computer as ive put the rest on discs as they were slowing PC down.


----------



## Mrs G

hmm could do Sunday..? Can't decide if waiting for :witch: day is better. Might see how desperate i get later in the week!!


----------



## jo_79

Helmans is fine i was checking them out earlier in morrissons lol all the ones i seen said pasteurised egg which is fine.

I got mine at 11dpo it was faint but still very clear. 

Go for sunday girlies!!


----------



## Leila Fae

I had planned to go for Sunday which is the day FF says I should test. I think AF is due on Sat but my cycle lengths (and LPs) vary. 

My temp's dropped below my coverline again. I think the drop a couple of days ago was just due to sleeping on a friend's sofa (and drinking too much wine at a party!). I'm hoping that as I'm 7DPO this might be implantation :shrug:

It's amazing how a high temp starts my day off brilliantly (until I get to work which I hate) but a low temp makes me feel :hissy:.

Now I have to wait until tomorrow to see what happens.

I agree that we :test: on Sunday.


----------



## Mrs G

I'll do Sunday if you both will..... 
What time of day is best??

FX that temp goes back up hun, sure it will. :hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Right, if we're talking tests, which one/s will you use? 

I've been reading a review thread in ttc and basically every test gets some pos and some neg reviews. Superdrug does seem to be a bit of a fave though.

I've got 5 ics, 1 tesco, 3 frer and 1 cbdigi. (hmmmm might top up with some superdrug...!)

How come ic's are apparently strong but get bad reviews - are they unreliable?? 

Jo- what did you use?


----------



## Leila Fae

I have a Superdrug one (recommended by a friend who got her BFP 3 months ago), 4 FRER and one clearblue digi. I've got some ICs but I'll try with the Superdrug one on Sunday... providing :witch: doesn't show up first.

The ICs are ok but I've heard that they don't show positives as early as FRERs or the Superdrug ones.

I caught myself symptom spotting today. Was stuck in a long, boring meeting and thought I could feel boob twinges. I then totally tuned out of the meeting and focused on that to the point I couldn't work out if they were there or if it was in my mind! :rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

Im in for Sunday, and I only have IC.

My first sympton spot is err.. spots!! My chin is covered and itchy as new ones are coming out sorry TMI!!!


----------



## Mrs G

OOOHHH!! Spots and boob twinges are good!!!
I've just got constipation !!!! 

Might have to go to superdrug.....
Would steer clear of the cbdigi until you get a :bfp: on other ones. That NOT PREGNANT nearly did me in last month...:cry:


----------



## jo_79

I used frer they're on buy one get one free in boots apparantly!! I didnt get a line on IC even when i got the CB digi conception positive!! So in my opinion they're pretty crap lol


----------



## Mrs G

Yep frer are on bogof in Boots. Think the 2 packs were £11 (so for 4)


----------



## samzi

goodluck girls!

il be back here shortly but going to take a more relaxed approach. me and OH will be NTNP. so we shall see!


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> goodluck girls!
> 
> il be back here shortly but going to take a more relaxed approach. me and OH will be NTNP. so we shall see!


Good for you hun, I wish I could be chilled about it. what cd are you on?
:hug:


----------



## samzi

hmm no idea. possibly 12? 
i started taking the pill last mon but am stopping as of today. dunno if that changes anything?


----------



## Mrs G

Have been looking at the pos hpts gallery on ff and there are some very obvious ones but some I REALLY can't see anything on!!! This is not gonna help me on Sunday!!


----------



## HoneyWright

I notice the same Kath, I hardly ever see the line and loads of people write back saying oohhh I can see it! Surely im looking at the same thing!!!

I ordered some FRER today might be here by Sunday, or I might keep for if AF is late. Started cramping today, usually do a week before AF is here, another temp rise as well. Can you be pregnant without an Ov dip?


----------



## jo_79

Hi girls

i didnt have any dips on my temps mine were just all jagged lol up down up down the whole 2ww and i didnt have implantation bleeding like everyone describes just incase you all start looking for that too! Sorry if that sounds like im shoving it at you but i just want you to know it doesnt happen to everyone :hugs:

I look at the hpt gallery and love looking for the lines but i very rarely see the "lines" that everyone else sees lol


----------



## HoneyWright

Great to know Jo, I also know girls who didnt have one symptom until 6 weeks!! So much for SS!!


----------



## Leila Fae

It's encouraging to hear that you don't have to have an implantation dip, or bleeding, or really sore boobs etc. 

My boobs are a little sore but I think that's because I've been poking them :rofl:

I'm really looking forward to Sunday, but also dreading it.


----------



## HoneyWright

Leila Fae said:


> .
> 
> My boobs are a little sore but I think that's because I've been poking them :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

I seem to be having a scream and shout then sob kinda week, bring on the weekend!!

Temp still up today, and got my FRER in the post!


----------



## Mrs G

I've been crying at random things too!! There's a programme on channel 4 tonight about births, marriages and deaths - really want to watch it but just know it's gonna be sad!!

Went to the shope earlier and there were SO many babies around! I'm sure there never used to be so many!!

Have had a weird bb feeling today. Not sore or tender to touch but just feel like I've got a tight band around my chest, like pressure..??

Are we still sure about Sunday girls? You're ahead of me in dpo so I'm bound to get a :bfn:


----------



## HoneyWright

Still sure hun, we will just see what it brings, if we get false positives we will just need to wait a few more days!!


----------



## HoneyWright

i meant false negatives!!


----------



## Mrs G

If this LP is as normal (13 days) then :witch: should be due next Thursday. There is a slightly hilarious problem with that........

It's World Book Day and at school we dress up as book characters. My department is dressing up as Oompa Loompa's......
Just picture me in white dungarees, with green hair and orange face streaked with tears cos :witch: has arrived!!! :rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

I have actually just snoted and DH asked what i was laughing at!!!


----------



## Mrs G

:rofl: I'll post you some pics next week!!

Your dh is a teacher too isn't he? Suggest it to him too!!!


----------



## jo_79

lol oh my god what an image ive got now!!! 

i need some friends in first tri - i aint got any :cry: so get implanting deep little eggies!!!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

'Hear that little eggy, Jo needs some friends so get burrowing, apparently no-one else likes her in 1st Trimester!!'


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> 'Hear that little eggy, Jo needs some friends so get burrowing, apparently no-one else likes her in 1st Trimester!!'

:rofl: Guess we'll just have to join her to keep her company then eh girls??


----------



## Leila Fae

Hee hee... we all want to join you Jo!

I've been such a mess this week - temps all over the place which has made me grumpy and really tired as I get used to the longer journey to work after moving house. Plus work is rotten. Tend to speak to DH at about 10:30pm when he finishes work but I've been so tired that I haven't wanted to talk so I've been really scratchy. Feel really bad about it but can't help it. Feels like PMT :cry:

I'll be seeing DH in just over a week though - going to see him in the Isle of Man for a few days. :happydance:

Anyway, providing :witch: doesn't show before Sunday I'm still on for testing. I'll be 12 DPO which will be the longest LP I've had. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry your week's been rubbish Leila. :hug: Temps still look good, I'm sure :witch: is staying away. 

FX for Sunday.


----------



## Leila Fae

Today's temp was a smidge down on yesterday so I'm not hopeful. I think AF is on her way as I had a tiny bit of very light spotting. :hissy:

I had my moments of feeling so sure this month but now I'm coming round to the idea that I'm going to be out I'm afraid. I just hope that if :witch: comes tomorrow it doesn't spoil my weekend.

Anyway, it's not over until the witch shows her face so I'll try to keep positive. Besides, it's Friday and the sun is shining... well it is here!

How's everyone else doing?

:hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

Thats a very slight drop hun, so dont give up the PMA. AF is to stay away as we need to be testing buddies!!!


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

i have just seen the cutest baby ever. shes a collegaues grand daughter and is only a week all. she is so so small! i touched her little feet and coo'd over her little nose, and fingernails ets.

WANT ONE! :lol:


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Thats a very slight drop hun, so dont give up the PMA. AF is to stay away as we need to be testing buddies!!!

I agree, it's not even near your cover line. Keep thinking positive.
:hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

Evening ladies, whoo hoo the weekend at last!

How is the SS going, all feeling OK for Sunday? Got my FRER delivered today, ahhhh!!


----------



## Mrs G

Yay for FRER!!!

The tests in Superdrug were calling my name, I had to buy them..!!

Absolutely no symptoms today, not feeling that hopeful..


----------



## Leila Fae

Sorry girls, I won't be testing with you tomorrow. Temp has gone down again and bang on schedule I've started spotting.

I'm so upset. I may have a chance in April as I'll see DH for one night around what I think will be CD15 but until then none of our timings match up. TTC really sucks.

:cry:

Hope you fare better than me and I've got my fingers crossed for you tomorrow!

:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Oh, hun I am so sorry. Don't give up just yet though, spotting doesn't mean she's def on the way. I know it is so hard but try to keep positive. 

If it doesn't happen for you this month, then maybe in the month or two you're away from ttc the pressure will ease off a bit. 

Keep us posted hun. Sending lots of :hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

Im so so sorry hun!!! Keep the PMA I know its hard, and we are here to listen if you want to rant, we are all in this together now there is no getting rid of us

:hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

Thanks girls, you're all sweethearts! It really makes a difference to know we're here supporting each other.

So far only spotting has continued so I'm having to wait and see. I've had an unintentionally busy day which has helped to keep my mind off it.

:hug:

Squee... test day tomorrow. I'll be lurking on here to see what the results are!! :happydance:


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm clearly up too early on a Sunday morning! Any news??


----------



## jo_79

any news yet girls??


----------



## Mrs G

Morning. IC bfn for me with smu. Not at all suprised.

Leila, how's things with you??


----------



## HoneyWright

Morning, Kath im so sorry but i chickened out!!!! I couldnt sleep worrying about a bfn or a fake bfp (which my friend got a few months ago, think it was called a chemical pregnancy?), so decided not to, feel like such a bad friend!!!

Sorry about your bfn hun, but we did say at 9dpo it doesnt really tell you much, hopefully we have bfps to come in the next week!


----------



## HoneyWright

ohh Kath ive just looked at your chart and that looks like an implantation dip on 8 dpo!!!!!!!


----------



## Leila Fae

Ooh, it does look like it could be an implantation dip! Will be keeping my eyes peeled for updates over the next few days!

I'm doing ok. Was a big soppy wuss last night and had a big old sobbing session after having a web chat with hubby. I sat in bed feeling very sorry for myself. :dohh:

Anyway, I'm not so bad today. Went swimming, which I love. Only slightly marred by seeing a beautiful lady who must be about 6 months pregnant. Sigh. On the way home I popped to the shops and treated myself to a new tankini which is really pretty so I'm looking forward to wearing that next time and showing off my slim figure while I still have it! 

Unfortunately the rest of my day is usual mundane stuff - food shopping, ironing, tidying up. At least I can have a few glasses of wine later without feeling guilty! Another silver lining to my current cloud. :happydance:

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## jo_79

HoneyWright said:


> ohh Kath ive just looked at your chart and that looks like an implantation dip on 8 dpo!!!!!!!

see kath what did i tell you yesterday!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Don't worry Sarah, tbh I only had the courage to do it cos 9dpo is ridiculously early and there was no real chance of a bfp!!! Do you think you'll test later in the week??

I think a chemical pg is basically a very very early mc. I think it implants so you get the hormones required for a bfp but then it mcarries and you get af as usual. I guess if you don't test early, you'd never know.

Leila, glad you're having a good day hun. Good to get the sobbing out of your system too though i think. :hugs: Don't know if you saw my post on the mid term thread but I really think you've got a case for going to dr with your charts. I know they say try for a year but as you've got worries about ov I think it would be worth a visit.

My dh has been home less than 24 hours and already the house is a shit hole - washing, towels, toiletries, boarding crap, half opened post etc etc etc it was soooooo nice and tidy when it was just me last week!!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Im glad you dont hate me!!!! I dont know why im scared im usually a lets test at 5 dpo person!!! Well got a few AF cramps today, going by last cycle i expect to start spotting anytime between mon-wed, so i think if no spotting by Thursday I will test, how about you?

LOL to messy husband, bet you are glad to have him home though!!


----------



## HoneyWright

not really thought about it before now as first month of temping but im worried about what my temp might be tomorrow, ahh please stay up!!


----------



## Mrs G

I know, I'm thinking that too!! Depending on temp in morning I might do an IC..??


----------



## HoneyWright

You are brave!!! If its a BFN again keep in mind that implantation may only have happened yesterday for you (from temps) so might take a few days for hormones to increase, but hopefully it will be a BFP!


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> I know, I'm thinking that too!! Depending on temp in morning I might do an IC..??

:rofl: I'm always like that! I make a pledge to myself that if my temp is the same or higher than the previous day then I'll test. I'm starting to wonder whether the whole temp charting game is part of my tossing and turning for an hour before I properly wake up. Which of course messes up my temperature :rofl: oh dear!

I'll be keeping an eye out, eager to hear how you both get on this week.


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> I know, I'm thinking that too!! Depending on temp in morning I might do an IC..??
> 
> :rofl: I'm always like that! I make a pledge to myself that if my temp is the same or higher than the previous day then I'll test. I'm starting to wonder whether the whole temp charting game is part of my tossing and turning for an hour before I properly wake up. Which of course messes up my temperature :rofl: oh dear!
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye out, eager to hear how you both get on this week.Click to expand...

This morning I got through 3 green traffic lights (without speeding!!) - that's gotta be a good sign of something eh??!!

IC bfn today. :dohh: oh well, try again tomorrow...


----------



## jo_79

I dont sleep well anyway but when i knew i had to take my temp i used to wake about an hour before hand, my chart when i got pg looks nothing like other pg charts ive seen!! Its just all spiky with a difference of 1.5 degrees between them.


----------



## HoneyWright

Evening ladies, still no testing for me and no spotting as yet either, from last month it would be tomorrow or wed to start spotting. Temp went up a bit but i have AF cramps we at times can be quite painful, so my only thought would be that if i was pregnant these would be bad pains!

We will see what the next few days bring.

Booking in appointment this week Jo, very exciting!

Kath, sorry about bfn hun, when are you willy wonka'ing???


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi ladies - i hope you don't mind me joining in!! 

I'm now 9DPO (3rd cycle for me) and trying trying trying not to test until sunday when i'll be 14DPO!! (i wouldn't hold my breath though i'm a poas addict!)

I can't wait to see all the BFP's flooding in! xx


----------



## Mrs G

Hi and welcome to our madness!!!:hug:


Sarah, have you given in to poas yet?!

I'm might not gonna bother now. We got SA results back and they are not good, so my chances are pretty slim..... :hissy: Mind you, it only takes one, and he has got at least one!!! This is how my mind is working at the moment, one minute up, one minute down!! MUST KEEP UP THE PMA.....

Willy Wonka day is Thurs, just what I feel like at the moment!! Do you think a sobbing oompa loompa will scare the children??!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Ohhh Kath was so hoping for good news from you today!!! As you say it only takes one, what were the results and more importantly what can you do to improve it. How is DH?

I think a crying oompa loompa would mean crying children!!

No POAS for me yet, I dont know what is the matter with me!!


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Ohhh Kath was so hoping for good news from you today!!! As you say it only takes one, what were the results and more importantly what can you do to improve it. How is DH?
> 
> I think a crying oompa loompa would mean crying children!!
> 
> No POAS for me yet, I dont know what is the matter with me!!

Get poas girl - you could be my only hope this month!!!

DH is ok but the reason for that is the bloody dr said to him "everything is fine expect one reading" but he doesn't seem to realise the implication of the one poor reading.... If I hadn't bugged the dr for a written copy of the results we would never really have known the true extent of the problem.

Count was 34 mil (above 20 mill is ok)
Motility was 25% fast and 20% slow (50% total or 25% fast is ok)
Morphology was 6% normal (above 15% is ok, below 5% is a serious problem)
So basically 94% are either dead or misformed. :hissy:

From what I've read, diet, alcohol, heat can all affect quality. Have bought him some strong vits today and he sorted out all his tight pants!!! 

Had a tiny bit of pink cm today. Don't normally get spotting but looks like :witch: could be on her way to really make my day!!!


----------



## Mrs G

and what did your temp do today??


PS somewhere in the big world of karma, I've obviously done something very badly wrong.... now I have a huge spot!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Kath at least its one of the problems you can do a lot about though, although DH might not find it so easy!!!:hug::hug::hugs::hugs:

You are still in the running this month missy dont desert me now!!!

Been on spotting watch all day as been having more frequest AF cramps today.

temp stayed high today but you will never guess what i did last night! I woke up at 1.55am with the thermometre on and beeping to say it had taken a reading in my mouth!! Had taken my temp in my sleep, oh dear that is just going to far!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Welcome fellow oxfordshire lady!!!! how are you doing today?


----------



## Leila Fae

Kath,

:hug::hug::hug: 

Sorry all the rubbishness is coming at once for you.

xx


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks girls :hugs:

Sarah :rofl: I've dreamt I've taken temp then woken up not sure if I have or not!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Oh dear if you do do crazy stuff like that, it must mean im really mad LOLxx


----------



## HoneyWright

I'm out ladies


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

HoneyWright said:


> I'm out ladies

:bfn: or :witch:

I'm soooooo gutted for you hun, i hope you're okay!! xxx

:hug::hug::hug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

AF


----------



## Mrs G

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


F**k off and die :witch:


No-one leaves this thread til we ALL get :bfp:'s


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks Hun, no wont be leaving this thread, you will all have toddlers and i will still be here!!!


----------



## jo_79

You can leave this thread but i will still stalk you :rofl: 

Sorry she got you sarah :hug:


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> You can leave this thread but i will still stalk you :rofl:
> 
> Sorry she got you sarah :hug:

I'd listen if I were you, she's one scary pregnant woman!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

I dont get it!!! AF is here with vengence but i have not had a temp dip???


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

I don't temp hun.... so i'm a useless friend for that one!!! xx

I'm a little anxious to actually type this but i have 3 symptoms..... v.v.v.tired, weird smell, and cm.

vvv tired - the last 2/3 days i've been in bed by 9:30 and slept like a log until the alarm goes off!! Not like me!! And still tired in the day too?
Weird smell - this is only this morning... my hubby left our kitchen bin open this morning and i gagged because of the smell (as i was coming down the stairs) was only when i got into the kitchen did i realise the smell was the bin! Nothing unsual in the bin and it's often left open so not normal for me to notice it.
cm - this freaked me out last night... (warning tmi!!) checking cp (which is low and soft!????) and had white milk looking clots and cm that was very stretchy - never never had that and even my ewcm isn't as stretchy as this was!!! 

This could all be pie in the sky and i said i wasn't going to symptom spot but with the cm last night before bed and then gagging this morning i couldn't help but take note!


----------



## Mrs G

Pretty crap on symptoms myself but sounds quite good, I would say. When you testing??

BTW girls, :witch: arrived in Bournemouth late last night......................:hissy:

Am very calm now though, 

BRING ON LUCKY CYCLE 7!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Pretty crap with symptoms myself but sounds quite good, I would say. When you testing??

BTW girls, :witch:arrived in Bournemouth late last night ...........................:hissy:

Am very calm now though,

BRING ON LUCKY CYCLE 7!!!


OOOOHHHH spooky double post?????


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> I dont get it!!! AF is here with vengence but i have not had a temp dip???

What was this morning's temp?? And is there no way this could just be spotting, rather than def AF?


----------



## Leila Fae

Sorry to hear about AF showing up girls.

:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. Hows things with you this month? Are there no opportunities for baby making for you? :hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

So sorry Kath, big big :hug:, loving the PMA though. 

I have brought some Maca today which once I had heard of it i seems to be reading great things everywhere!

Its definately not just spotting but it is mostly brown, so I am assuming i will get my temp dip tomorrow.

Must change my signatures


----------



## HoneyWright

Still no temp dip, could this mean i didnt Ov and my temps were down the whole time?


----------



## jo_79

I wonder if maybe cos you missed a few days temps before ov could be the reason it looks a bit strange on your chart - im no expert though.


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> Thanks hun. Hows things with you this month? Are there no opportunities for baby making for you? :hug:

I'm doing ok - crazy busy at work this week which is why I haven't been around here much. My temps seem to be yo-yoing this month but I think that they are affected by sleep disturbance in the hour before getting up. Not that it really matters this month anyway, but I thought another month's stats would be helpful.

Sadly no opportunities for me this cycle. I'm on CD6 today and seeing hubby tomorrow until Tuesday happydance:) but then not until CD27 which is when AF will have arrived (damn!). I've not seen him for the last 3 weeks so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm disappointed that I'm not going to be able to TTC this cycle but it has taken an amount of stress off my shoulders... and we can enjoy getting intimate without any TTC pressure!


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> I wonder if maybe cos you missed a few days temps before ov could be the reason it looks a bit strange on your chart - im no expert though.

I agree. I think this is why you didn't get crosshairs on the last chart. Your temps are quite a bit lower generally than mine, no idea if that means anything. Could it be your meds making it lower overall?

Is af still brown? Are you really convinced it is :witch:??


Have a great wkend leila! :sex: just for the sake of :sex: Hooray!!!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hello lovely ladies.... I just wanted to let you all know that today is 13DPO for me and i could resist no longer and tested this am. First with a tesco own brand (after 2min and no line in the test window i pulled the damn thing apart and there was a very very very faint BFP line!!) I couldn't get excited about it cause it was so faint so i ran downstairs to the kitchen and cracked open the clearblue digi ones that i've had saved for the past 3months - waiting for this exact moment.

Low and behold with second morning urine the one word i've been waiting for..... PREGNANT 1-2 weeks!!!

:cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Haven't shared the news with my husband yet... waiting for him to get home from work any moment now! I've got a bottle of v. expensive pink champagne in the chiller and i've wrapped up the test to show him (don't know how he'll react to getting a stick i've pee-ed on but we'll see!!)


----------



## jo_79

yay congrats :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Hope hubbie was excited at the news! Big congrats!!!:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

How is everyone today?? 
:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Hello! 

I'm very well. Had a successful journey to the Isle of Man and very much enjoying DH's company. Have been to Peel today which is lovely. We enjoyed a big dose of fresh sea air and a large portion of Manx kippers!

:)


----------



## samzi

good thanks.

back on the dtd bandwagon after bleeding for 3 weeks cos of stupid pill and my body etc. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Evening ladies.

Sounds like the :witch: from hell Samzi, bet you were glad to see the back of her!!

Glad you had a lovely weekend Leila. I assume Manx kippers are a real dish and not a secret name you and oh have for :sex:!!!!! Either way, glad you got a large portion!!!! :rofl:

Is anyone trying any new lotions or potions this month? I've got dh on every vit going after sa results. I'm also drinking grapefruit juice cos I read it thins cm which helps sperm swim. I am so gullible though, I'll try anything once!!

:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

So.... last night I was feeling energetic! Couldn't :sex: cos dh had sa today so decided to go for a run!! I did used to run a lot but since about Nov time when I dragged my sorry arse around a charity run I've done absolutely no exercise! So anyway, run was fine, managed 2 miles (bit of a miracle!) but afterwards i got weird brown cm (sorry tmi!) Not like blood at all, really brown and yuk! Had a really light af and wondered if its just left overs!?! 

That's all my exciting news I'm afraid! How's everyone else??

:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> Glad you had a lovely weekend Leila. I assume Manx kippers are a real dish and not a secret name you and oh have for :sex:!!!!! Either way, glad you got a large portion!!!! :rofl:

:rofl: Yes, they are kippers from the Isle of Man - the island is famous for them. We didn't just indulge in the kippers though :blush: and it made a nice change to do it just for fun!

Back at home now and it's raining. It was lovely and sunny when I left the Isle of Man this morning. Had to leave DH there so now I'm missing him and not looking forward to work tomorrow :cry:

HOWEVER, I get to see DH in just over 2 weeks when I chase him to Scotland! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

I know you'd rather have him at home but it does sound romantic meeting up with oh in these remote locations!!!

Is there no chance of ttc with timings this month??

:hug:


----------



## jo_79

2 miles!!!!!!!!! OMG i think that would kill me! Im so unfit i get knackered running up the stairs. The pup escaped at work today and was running up and down the street outside with me chasing him, the more i shouted the more he legged it!! When i finally caught him i was shattered, could hardly breathe lol


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> 2 miles!!!!!!!!! OMG i think that would kill me! Im so unfit i get knackered running up the stairs. The pup escaped at work today and was running up and down the street outside with me chasing him, the more i shouted the more he legged it!! When i finally caught him i was shattered, could hardly breathe lol

:rofl: They think it's such a great game when you do that!!!!!

I'm suffering for it today! I've got a dodgy hip and it's playing up now!!


----------



## jo_79

Ive got a dodgy hip too, had it ever since i had chloe, well thats when it seemed to have gotten worse. When i was pg with hollie it was really bad to the point that if i was sat down i had to be pulled up to stand, well its started early this time!!! OH was laughing his head off when i couldnt stand up the other night, he changed his tune when he realised i was really in pain :(


----------



## Mrs G

Mine is caused by the fact that I have one leg slightly longer than the other!! DH laughs at me and says I need those special shoes with blocks in......!! 

I thought you were supposed to get more supple in pregnancy??


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> I know you'd rather have him at home but it does sound romantic meeting up with oh in these remote locations!!!
> 
> Is there no chance of ttc with timings this month??
> 
> :hug:

Sadly no. I'm CD10 today so ov not due for almost a week and I won't be seeing DH until CD26 which is when AF is due. We didn't bother with preseed or the 'right' positions either. Mind you, I was only carrying hand luggage and I didn't fancy putting preseed in the little clear plastic bag on the plane! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> I know you'd rather have him at home but it does sound romantic meeting up with oh in these remote locations!!!
> 
> Is there no chance of ttc with timings this month??
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Sadly no. I'm CD10 today so ov not due for almost a week and I won't be seeing DH until CD26 which is when AF is due. We didn't bother with preseed or the 'right' positions either. Mind you, I was only carrying hand luggage and I didn't fancy putting preseed in the little clear plastic bag on the plane! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:Do you have to declare preseed at customs??!! My tube is bigger than 50ml, I'd have to put it ready in the applicator!!!:rofl:


----------



## jo_79

If anything i seize up lol when i was pg with hollie i was at chloes nativity play - her first one and i was fidgeting around so much cos my leg was so stiff and painful i couldnt concentrate on what was going on in the play. I can feel it now getting stiff and im just sat on the sofa watching tv lol


----------



## HoneyWright

Evening ladies, sorry havent been around, had a busy few days!

Me and Dh are on the Maca, so fingers crossed for this cycle. I'm a bit unsure whether i will Ov or not as I dont have clomid this time so we will wait and see.

Hope you are all well, any gossip?? less than 4 weeks until my holiday yeah!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all.

Sorry no gossip Sarah, just really bored with this cycle, seems to be dragging!!!

How come no clomid this time? Do you not take it every month? (Sorry very ignorant of me.)

Does your maca smell really bad??!! The one we've got is bloody awful!!!

:hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

Hi Hun

My clomid was from a friend as the FS wont give me any and she only had 2 months worth left over from when she used it (and got her BFP). So its back to hoping I will Ov now which I have never done before without meds, that is why I was so upset I didnt get BFP last month.

Yes my Maca smells horrible I was nearly sick when i first opened the bottle!!!

Today I found out my best friend from school who separated from her husband last Sept now has a Girlfriend!

Sarah
xx


----------



## jo_79

Hiya im good, got my dating scan on 8th april :happydance: bought a doppler today so hopefully that'll come saturday - im bit nervy at the moment a few people seemed to be having missed mc and not finding out till their dating scan. I must not read those posts!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

No, don't read them. There is absolutely no reason why anything will happen. :hug: When does your doppler arrive?

Sarah, that is so funny about your friend! A girl at school is the ex-girlfriend of one of dh's good friends. She did the dirty big style on him a year or so back (cheated on him then got a van and cleared everything out of their house when he was at work, took the car which was leased in his name and he had to carry on paying the bill or get blacklisted!!) Anyway....... She is now living with one of the female pe teachers, having made her way round most of the single (and some of the attached!) male teachers!!! Some people's lives are so complicated!!!


----------



## jo_79

Doppler arrived today!!! :) Had a quick go earlier but i couldnt find anything lol not even my own heartbeat does that mean im not alive?????? :rofl:


----------



## HoneyWright

Ahh Kath that is maddness, what a tart!!!

Jo, glad the doopler is here, and please do not get worried im sure all will be fine!!!

Hope you all have a good weekend, im hoping for some sun as ive decided to a 12 mile bike ride for charity in 2 months and need to get training!


----------



## Mrs G

I hate cycling with a passion, hurts by backside!!!!! Good luck hun, the sun is shining here, hope it's coming your way!

Why no clomid from FS? surely you've got grounds for treatment???

Jo, try the doppler on the dog!

:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> Jo, try the doppler on the dog!

:rofl:


I'm feeling virtuous as I went swimming this morning and managed 40 lengths which I don't think's bad :happydance:. I'm hoping it helps with the hip and knee pain I've been having recently.

No sign of ovulation yet for me, although I've not been checking my CM this cycle. I've got my 21 day progesterone test on Friday. Yay!


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Jo, try the doppler on the dog!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling virtuous as I went swimming this morning and managed 40 lengths which I don't think's bad :happydance:. I'm hoping it helps with the hip and knee pain I've been having recently.
> 
> No sign of ovulation yet for me, although I've not been checking my CM this cycle. I've got my 21 day progesterone test on Friday. Yay!Click to expand...

That's good. You'll have your results back all ok for next month! Is oh back then?
:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

By my reckoning he should be around at roughly the right time for my next cycle. He's going to commute from home for 2 weeks when the show's in Bromley and Richmond. Means he'll be late home every night and I get up early during the week so we'll have to try to find some time when we're both at home but not asleep! It'll mean compromising I guess... and it'll probably also result in my being really grumpy at work because I'll be tired!


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> By my reckoning he should be around at roughly the right time for my next cycle. He's going to commute from home for 2 weeks when the show's in Bromley and Richmond. Means he'll be late home every night and I get up early during the week so we'll have to try to find some time when we're both at home but not asleep! It'll mean compromising I guess... and it'll probably also result in my being really grumpy at work because I'll be tired!

But if it means you get a :bfp: out of it, def worth it!!! What does he do? Sounds very glamourous!

Got a high on cbfm and a drop in temp today.....could this be the earliest ov in my history of ttc???????


----------



## Leila Fae

CD11... that would be an early ov!

It's not really that glamourous, he's in the band of the national tour of Cabaret. He's assistant Musical Director and plays keys and accordion.


----------



## HoneyWright

whoohoo to OV Kath, is that the maca working???


----------



## Mrs G

Who knows??? Had 2 highs, then 2 peaks last month with ov on 2nd peak. That would make ov cd14, earliest I've ever had it is cd15.


----------



## HoneyWright

im sure its a good sign xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Trouble is, early ov means a looooong 2ww!! Will wait and see what happens tomorrow.

How was everyone's wkend??

:hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

Your LP will still be the same hun, just shorter cycle!

Loved getting out in the garden in the sun this weekend, and managed to get out on my bike as well! Feeling a little bit down (think im just tired) as have a few friends just coming up to or past 12 weeks so its all bump pics and status's on how excited they are on facebook. Im really pleased for them 99% of the time, just seem to have all been on FB today!


----------



## Leila Fae

My weekend's been ok. I had an audition today for an amateur production of The Gondoliers (Gilbert and Sullivan operetta) which will be on in June - making the most of not being pg or a Mum. The audition was ok but didn't go as well as I had hoped (they never do though!). Had a nice roast dinner and a pint afterwards with some friends which was good fun.

Shame it's Monday tomorrow.


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> Jo, try the doppler on the dog!
> 
> :hug:

omg!!!! lol i cant even pin the dog down for two seconds he's so hyper. 

im thinking about nagging the midwife for a reassurance scan, she doesnt know we've already had 1 privately and she did say she'd do anything to put my mind at rest!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Monday's over!!!

Def push for the scan Jo. It'd be good to get one in between now and your 13 wk one.

Sarah, hope you're having a better day hun. :hugs: I'm sure there were never this many pg people or babies around when we weren't ttc!!!

Wow, Leila, you and oh have a much more glamourous life than me!! Do you sing, dance, play, act???

:hug:


----------



## jo_79

Kath are you ov'ing!!!??? Just looked at your chart.


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

been feeling weird today, check out my journal :huh:


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> Kath are you ov'ing!!!??? Just looked at your chart.

Not sure. Had 2 highs then 2 peaks last month, so wait and see what cbfm says in morning. FX


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> been feeling weird today, check out my journal :huh:

Good symptoms...what cd/dpo you on?


----------



## Mrs G

Have just given our little thread 5 stars!!! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

no idea.

i stopped and started the pill recently(again!!) so no idea on anything :rofl: hence why im thinking i cant be!


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> no idea.
> 
> i stopped and started the pill recently(again!!) so no idea on anything :rofl: hence why im thinking i cant be!

You never know... any idea when :witch: is due??


----------



## samzi

breakthrough bleed from the pill started on the 1st march but before that my last proper AF was around the 14th/15th feb


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> breakthrough bleed from the pill started on the 1st march but before that my last proper AF was around the 14th/15th feb

Did I miss something, how come you went on bcp??


----------



## samzi

long story. bf didnt explain himself to me properly so i went back on it only to be told a week later that he didnt want me to go back on it after all :trouble:


----------



## Mrs G

bloody men!!!

If you were only on it a short time, it may not have affected your cycle or ov at all???


----------



## samzi

trying to work it out on team naughties thread :rofl:

come to the conclusion that im on cd16 now, so ov should have been over the weekend. 

but why would you have these symptoms before its even implanted? so confusing!


----------



## Mrs G

ttc has left me permanently confused!!!!

FX for you hun.:hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

So confused, I have been spotting for a few days now **TMI ALERT** mainly just a bit of brown cm in with normal cm, but just been to the loo and it was full on brown cm like just before I get AF????????


----------



## samzi

ooh :dust: when is AF due?


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> So confused, I have been spotting for a few days now **TMI ALERT** mainly just a bit of brown cm in with normal cm, but just been to the loo and it was full on brown cm like just before I get AF????????

Did you ever get proper :witch: last time or just like what you've got now?? (OMG that was terrible English for a teacher!!!)


----------



## HoneyWright

I havent even ovulated yet!!


----------



## HoneyWright

proper AF


----------



## Mrs G

Would not taking meds this month have anything to do with it?? 

What about your bike ride - don't laugh - but last week when I went running I had brown cm for a couple of days. I thought it was the tail end of af. Must have shook things up a bit!!!


----------



## HoneyWright

Yeah that is possible, I though maybe the Maca had given my body a kcik up the ovaries and it was shedding some old blood ready for Ov??


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> Wow, Leila, you and oh have a much more glamourous life than me!! Do you sing, dance, play, act???

I kind of do all of the above - but just for fun. The only thing I don't do is play any musical instruments with any degree of comptence! :rofl: I do a show or two a year, mainly operettas or musicals. Sometimes on stage, sometime stage manager and set construction. I worked at the Edinburgh Festival for a couple of weeks last summer on a new musical co-written by a friend of mine. I sourced all the props (and a crazy props list it was too!) and then was the deputy stage manager on the show. It was a fabulous experience!

I'm now having to wait to hear how I did in the audition. It's almost as bad as the 2WW!


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Wow, Leila, you and oh have a much more glamourous life than me!! Do you sing, dance, play, act???
> 
> I kind of do all of the above - but just for fun. The only thing I don't do is play any musical instruments with any degree of comptence! :rofl: I do a show or two a year, mainly operettas or musicals. Sometimes on stage, sometime stage manager and set construction. I worked at the Edinburgh Festival for a couple of weeks last summer on a new musical co-written by a friend of mine. I sourced all the props (and a crazy props list it was too!) and then was the deputy stage manager on the show. It was a fabulous experience!
> 
> I'm now having to wait to hear how I did in the audition. It's almost as bad as the 2WW!Click to expand...

Sounds exciting! FX for the audition.
:hug:

Sarah, any new news today??


----------



## Leila Fae

Squee! Am totally flabbergasted! Got a call from the director of the show and I've been offered a part... but not one I auditioned for! I'd gone for one of the smaller lead parts which doesn't have so much solo stuff - mainly duets and quartets with quite a bit of dialogue. I've been offered a lead role with not much dialogue (boo) but with lots of solos plus quartets. I'm incredulous and kind of terrified to be honest (but obviously chuffed!). 

The show is on in June so even if I'm lucky on the TTC front next cycle I'll still not be showing (indeed I won't be able to tell anyone). The music is quite demanding so that's an IDEAL excuse for not drinking alcohol. Yay!

I'm really looking forward to rehearsals starting because it'll help be stop my TTC obsessing. Ok, I'll still obsess but maybe not so much!

:happydance:


----------



## HoneyWright

Congrats Leila


----------



## Mrs G

:happydance: Oooh, well done Leila!! What is it in?


----------



## HoneyWright

Good Morning my lovely ladies.

I have some sad but I feel positive news for you all. DH and I have decided to stop actively trying until later this year, probably be back in about November. DH has recently been given a great opportunity to train to be a teacher but its a really tough course and if we did have a baby during that school year it would put added pressure on him, also as you know the Dr will not go further with fertility treatment with me unless I lose some weight so id really like to focus on getting fit and healthy and come back with a better chance of that BFP.

We are not going back on any birth control, im just not going to be tracking my cycles in any way or spending all my waking hours on forums or reading infertility books. Its been nearly 2 years now and we could just do with a break, and focus on us.

So I wont be on here to see your progress and I will miss you all so much! So please PM me if you want to keep in touch via MSN or Facebook, and I hope to come back in November and find you all in the pregnant part preparing for your babies arrivals.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Congratulations to your hubbie Sarah and good luck with your get fit campaign. I wish you all the best. We will miss you here but understand that a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.

xx

:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

I'm so sad you're leaving us, we will miss you so much. I'm glad you feel positive about your decision and wish you all the luck in the world. 

Maybe the eased pressure will do you good. Best of luck to hubby, I hope he enjoys teaching as much as I do.

Lots of love and :hug:

Kath xxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Happy weekend ladies! Well, almost weekend for me - I've got a couple of hours work to do this morning. Had my 21 day progesterone test yesterday but I had to sit and wait for 2 HOURS to have the blood taken. Hence having to do some work today.

Should get the results next week!


----------



## Mrs G

FX Leila! Hope everything will all be fine ready for next cycle.
:hug:


----------



## jo_79

Hey girls - i found the heartbeat last night :happydance: roll on wednesday now when i can see frank again lol


----------



## samzi

:happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi ladies! 
Unfortunately we didn't have a sticky bean.... so i'm back ttc. at the moment i have no idea if i'm 'allowed' to ttc as we were told to wait 3 months, but neither me or hubby can wait. I need to occupy my mind and not dwell on what's happened. So i'm waiting to get AF and then i can see if i'll ovulate... waiting game atm. Please don't think i'm heartless... . I've been a blubbering mess since i miscarried and seeing my empty uterus on the scan monitor is imprinted on my mind, it's just my way of coping to not go on about it. Onwards and upwards xx


----------



## jo_79

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Unfortunately we didn't have a sticky bean.... so i'm back ttc. at the moment i have no idea if i'm 'allowed' to ttc as we were told to wait 3 months, but neither me or hubby can wait. I need to occupy my mind and not dwell on what's happened. So i'm waiting to get AF and then i can see if i'll ovulate... waiting game atm. Please don't think i'm heartless... . I've been a blubbering mess since i miscarried and seeing my empty uterus on the scan monitor is imprinted on my mind, it's just my way of coping to not go on about it. Onwards and upwards xx

Awww im sorry to hear that :hug:

I think that they tell you to wait just for dating purposes for the next pregnancy, but its all down to what you feel comfortable with, i have seen lots of girls on here get pg the first cycle after mc.

:hug:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Thanks jo! Would have loved an oct/nov baby rather than a christmas/jan but i'm slowly coming round to the idea! Lol xx


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno1, I am so sorry hun. :hugs: I agree with Jo, go with whatever feels right. We are all here for you.


----------



## Mrs G

BIL and his fiancee have just announced she is 4wks pg. I am really pleased for them, she is 40 and they have been trying since Aug 2007.......BUT

When they first got together, she got pg and he made her have an abortion cos it was too early in their relationship. Then less than a year after that they start ttc...
Also, she is a real pot head and he is verging on alcoholic and drink drives all the time.

I know I sound like some whiter than white puritan and I know people make decisions that are right for them at the time but 
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Rant over, calm is restored. Thanks for listening.


----------



## samzi

:hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

Aw Kath, perfectly understandable rant.


:hug:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Kath, they're normal feelings under the circumstances!!! You're getting closer every day to the end of your 2ww.... how are you feeling about the macca/pineapple juice? Has your o/h had retests to see any improvement with the macca? fingers crossed for you. I've reset my cbfm and using my the first day of the miscarriage bleed as day 1 - not sure if this is right but if i ovulate it should detect it!?!???


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Kath, they're normal feelings under the circumstances!!! You're getting closer every day to the end of your 2ww.... how are you feeling about the macca/pineapple juice? Has your o/h had retests to see any improvement with the macca? fingers crossed for you. I've reset my cbfm and using my the first day of the miscarriage bleed as day 1 - not sure if this is right but if i ovulate it should detect it!?!???

Thanks hun. Hope you're ok.

Still waiting for 2nd test results - bloody NHS! I've def had more cm with the grapefruit juice (does pineapple work too?? I'm sure its nicer!) have stopped drinking it now.

Not sure about cbfm. Are you expecting to get af too? You can always reset it if you do, and if not then yeh, should pick up ov.

FX 

:hug:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Sorry I ment grapefruit juice!! The dr has said that af should come anytime within the next 2-7 weeks. So my first proper cycle should be after that, but we're not abstianing between now and af (so maybe i won't get af at all)!!! I'm not sure if you ovulate during the time between the miscarriage bleed and af - cbfm will pick it up i presume if it happens. As much as i want to be pregnant again - i'm a little hesitant.

Hubby is reluctant to back go onto the multivits for men ttc.... and i've not forced the issue - may get him straight onto the macca for the next cycle.


----------



## Leila Fae

Yay! Got my 21 day progesterone test results back and it was normal at 41 so I've ovulated this month. Unfortunately this month I've not been able to BD at the right time but I guess it's good to know that my ovaries are working.

Now it's OH's turn to have some tests :rofl:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Great news Leila!! Your must be really pleased that things are being done!! x


----------



## Leila Fae

Yep! Now I need to address my short LP and very light AF. Oh, and it's DH's turn for testing now! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girlies! Hope you are all ok.

DH got 2nd SA results yesterday....f**king awful!! count has gone up but he now has 100% abnormal forms. I blame a week on the beer when he went snowboarding..............................................:hissy: He's been refered to the hospital but he's gotta wait for a letter to say he can ring to make an appointment and then wait for an appointment.........?????!!! Bearing in mind its taken nearly 2 1/2 months to get 2 sa results out of the NHS I think we might go private!

But it's Friday :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

:hugs:

Sorry to hear about the SA results. Hopefully the beer is partly to blame and that it's not permanent.

DH will be making an appointment with the GP when he's staying at home in a few week's time. I've finally got him to remember to take his Wellman tablets though which is something of a breakthrough!

It's a bit of a bummer at the moment - I'm in Scotland seeing DH but :witch: is in residence. Fortunately she never hangs around long (another story which requires a conversation with the GP) and I'm with him for a week so I can put my new matching bra and knickers set to good use soon! :blush:


----------



## Mrs G

Yay for new undies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Kath, I'm sorry the results weren't better for you guys! have you made any enquiries about costs and times associated with going privately? 

How long ago were your second set of tests taken? Did he have enough time on the macca before the second test??


----------



## samzi

hi girls.

my af is due on wed afaik and this morn i noticed i had a little brown cm, it then changed to a lightrrusty orange colour and now its all stopped. whats going on?! :huh:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey! good to see you samzi!

Oooh, no idea, but had something similar. Pink cm since Friday night. more of a brown gunk today (sorry!). :witch: isn't due for me til Thursday. Temp dropped like a stone today though so pretty sure she's about to pounce... 

?????????????????????????


----------



## samzi

last few weeks ive just had creamy white/yellow cm and today all that started. its all very strange. when are you testing?


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Kath, I'm sorry the results weren't better for you guys! have you made any enquiries about costs and times associated with going privately?
> 
> How long ago were your second set of tests taken? Did he have enough time on the macca before the second test??

Hi hun

He had the 2nd test done about 4 days after his week away and only started taking the vits when he came back from hols too. So no, this test wouldn't show any results of the tablets. Results were a bit quicker this time, 2 weeks rather than a month!!!

He has got an appointment in the urology department at the end of April. Not sure what they do there but I'm guessing this is not a fert expert and so not sure they're gonna tell us much more than we already know to try to improve things. Phoned a private clinic in Southampton and for £300 they will do a physical exam on us both and a SA with results straight away. But again they can't see us til end of April. Gonna wait for nhs appointment first and it that is crap then will pay for the private one. He will have beenon vits and maca for about 8/9 weeks by then so there should be some improvement.

How are you?:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> last few weeks ive just had creamy white/yellow cm and today all that started. its all very strange. when are you testing?

Was gonna test wed but tbh may not bother now. Will see what happens with temps and cm in next couple of days.


----------



## jo_79

Implant little eggies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Damn it, :witch: has arrived seemingly with a grudge!!


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> Damn it, :witch: has arrived seemingly with a grudge!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## samzi

hun, same here!

though shes messing me about so much ive decided to have a drink or two!!

cant make her mind up wether to drown me (sorry tmi i know :rofl: ) or stay away. grr!


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> hun, same here!
> 
> though shes messing me about so much ive decided to have a drink or two!!
> 
> cant make her mind up wether to drown me (sorry tmi i know :rofl: ) or stay away. grr!

Sorry she got you hun :hug:
I've had the same problem today, been rushing to the loo every half hour! She's def got a grudge this month!!


----------



## samzi

shes still not here like she usually is.

getting annoyed now :hissy:


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> shes still not here like she usually is.
> 
> getting annoyed now :hissy:

I had that last month, wasn't really sure if it was :witch: or not. She's def making up for it this month though!!!


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi girlies,

Sorry to hear AF is being vindictive this month (or not showing up!).

I've only had sporadic access to the internet this week, being on holiday, and logged in today to find 12,800 unready posts! :rofl:

Decided to just check up on my buddies for the moment!


----------



## samzi

well she is deff here now.

fooking killing me as well the b:witch:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

I'm now on day 16 after miscarriage bleed and cbfm went from low to peak today (missing out high). Bd last night, and we're going away this weekend so will try to jump on hubby as much as possible! Fingers crossed! 

Hope the witch leaves u guys v soon and you can start feeling positive about this new cycle!
Xx


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> I'm now on day 16 after miscarriage bleed and cbfm went from low to peak today (missing out high). Bd last night, and we're going away this weekend so will try to jump on hubby as much as possible! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Hope the witch leaves u guys v soon and you can start feeling positive about this new cycle!
> Xx

Ooooh, Yay for peak! Good luck hun!:hug:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Thanks Kath! I'm a little shocked i've gone straight from low to peak missing out the high - i didn't expect to ovulate at all until a proper af, so i hope it's a good sign. Alot of people say you can be very fertile right after miscarriage - so heres hoping!
xx


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Thanks Kath! I'm a little shocked i've gone straight from low to peak missing out the high - i didn't expect to ovulate at all until a proper af, so i hope it's a good sign. Alot of people say you can be very fertile right after miscarriage - so heres hoping!
> xx

If you're ready hun, go for it!:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Hello ladies!

I'm back from my trip to Scotland. Missing DH incredibly already as I had to leave him there. 

I think I've put on weight over the last week thanks to HUGE hotel breakfasts and despite walking miles. I'll have to do some healthy eating now!

Will be seeing DH in a week which will be CD16. Fingers crossed that I don't ov until then. Will be pouncing on him asap when he's back! :blush:


----------



## samzi

if this month isnt ours, then next month will be, because we go away for a week and can bd as much as we want ,and fingers crossed it'l be around ov time too! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Leila Fae - Glad you had a lovely time with DH!! We were in Stratford-Upon-Avon for a lovely weekend away this weekend ~ huge bonus that it was Ovulation time!!! Peak on cbfm on friday and saturday... so did the deed on thursday night, friday night, and sunday. Fingers crossed the little guys met my egg!!! So, i'm offically in my 2ww!!

Had a great weekend- the sun was shining and we even hired a boat and had a spin down the river!!


----------



## jo_79

Good luck all of you :)
2 days till i get to see frank again :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

Morning ladies!

Hope everyone is well. I'm so jealous of all your lovely weekends away! Mind you, I can't moan as it's the first day of the easter hols for me today!

I am really hoping this month I'm gonna be more chilled out about ttc. TBH haven't really thought about it much over the weekend. That may have something to do with the fact that I drank my own body weight in vodka on Saturday night!!! 

I think it's become such a big issue that I need to get a bit of perspective and, corny as it sounds, get on with my life. Someone please remind me of this in the 2ww!!!! 

:hug:


----------



## samzi

il remind you if you remind me :lol:

how long are your cycles? Im 30 days (ish)


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> il remind you if you remind me :lol:
> 
> how long are your cycles? Im 30 days (ish)

Deal!

Generally 28 days (ish!)


----------



## samzi

im trying to arrange it so im at my boyfriends over ov week :rofl:


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm not seeing DH until the early hours of Sunday morning which will be CD16. I tend to ov between CD13 and CD16 so really hoping it's later this month so I can be in with a chance after last month's no-hoper.


----------



## samzi

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Leila Fae - Glad you had a lovely time with DH!! We were in Stratford-Upon-Avon for a lovely weekend away this weekend ~ huge bonus that it was Ovulation time!!! Peak on cbfm on friday and saturday... so did the deed on thursday night, friday night, and sunday. Fingers crossed the little guys met my egg!!! So, i'm offically in my 2ww!!
> 
> Had a great weekend- the sun was shining and we even hired a boat and had a spin down the river!!


Ooh i live in S-U-A :lol:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey ladies, how is everyone?

I'm officially having a "I will not obsess about ttc" month this month. Even though I'm not at school, I've been keeping really busy and so far it seems to be working. Ttc certainly hasn't been my every waking thought! 

I'm going out for a few drinks again tomorrow (twice in a week - REALLY not like me!) and next week I'm going for a spa day. Normally I'd worry about the temp in the steam room or the massage oils, but I'm just gonna enjoy it. It's around ov day so I'm sure it won't do any damage to anything!

I'm not quite ready to join a chilled out team yet cos I'm still using cbfm and checking cm but for me (as a Virgo with ocd!) this is good!!!

:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Yay! Spa day! Make sure you enjoy it.

I'm having a busy week at work this week - that'll teach me for having a week off...

Ov is coming up in the next few days. Just hoping against hope that it holds off until at least Sunday which is when DH comes home for a day :blush:


----------



## Mrs G

Looking at your chart, if you ov on day 16 again, you'll be fine for Sunday. Just have to jump him the minute he walks in the door!!


----------



## Leila Fae

I hope so but my temp has plummeted today so I think I may be oving a bit early.

Oh well, nothing I can do about it. To be honest, DH and I had a long talk last week about houses etc and we've agreed that there's no way we will be able to buy anywhere this side of Christmas so I'll continue to live with my sister and he'll be on tour. Bearing that in mind, having a baby in January would not be the best of timings! Particularly as I don't think it's fair on my sister to have a baby in the house. Goodness knows where I'd put it! :dohh:

I've kind of decided that we'll continue to try (because we do really want a baby and if it happens, it happens and we'll manage) but I'm not going to stress myself out over it because a delay of a few more months may actually make life easier in the long run. That's easy to say now though... I'm not in the TWW! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

starting with the OPK's tomorrow. OV is sometime next week and i am going to my boyfriends tonight till next sunday so plenty of BD to be done. Theres no way we cant catch that eggy :happydance:


----------



## Leila Fae

Well temp soared yesterday but went back down today so I think that was due to the rather large amount of alcohol I drank on Thursday night. Really hoping I ov tomorrow, which is when I'm due to - DH is driving back from Bradford tonight so I'm going to jump him tomorrow morning - yay!

We're going out to a family friend's for lunch tomorrow but we've tomorrow afternoon and night together and I've got a bottle of champagne in the fridge. Wish me luck!

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

I've had massive rises in temp after a night on the booze!
Go get some :sex: hun!!!


Happy Easter ladies!

:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

:D well DH got home at 2:30 this morning and I gave him his Easter treat when he woke up!

We've had a lovely time at our family friend's place - the grandchildren were over too (aged 5 and 2 1/2) and DH was asked if he'd play the piano. It was soooo gorgeous - the 5 year old was dancing around (as were the grandparents - hee hee) and the 2 1/2 year old was entranced by DH! We had lots of Disney tunes plus Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat which DH was on tour with for 18 months so he knows it really well, without any written music.

He was so amazing with the kids - he's going to be such a great dad. I felt a bit inadequate I have to admit :rofl:. I had a lovely chat with the children's father (who is a life long friend of mine) about TTC and having kids etc.

All in all a lovely day... it's not over yet either! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs G

That sounds like one of those fairly tale perfect days!! Hope you managed to get some more :sex: in too!!

Hope everyone's ok. I'm slowly working my way through a mountain of chocolate, well it's got to be eaten right??!

Reckon I'll ov tomorrow, got peak on cbfm today. That'll be the same as last month, cd16, if I do.

:hug:


----------



## samzi

hey.

i was having ov pain yday but my OPKs arent even dark enough yet :lol: its all very strange


----------



## Leila Fae

Hey Kath! :hi: It's been ages!

Yep, we made the most of the time we had together (and the lovely lingerie I bought in Edinburgh had an outing! :blush:)


----------



## Mrs G

Yay for sexy undies Leila!! 
I actually feel like we've :sex: for the sake of :sex: this month rather than just to make a baby! 

Hope that egg is on its way Samzi! 

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

What do you all think? I've been paying for VIP for the last few months cos I'm a sucka for the little signs they put on your chart!!! Have got 2 days left but then need to cough up again. So do I 
A) not bother and just use the basic features
B) go for 30 days at about £8 (cos I'll get a bfp this time and won't need it next month right??!)
C) go for 90 days at about £18 

Any thoughts???

:hug:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Leila - well done! I agree with Kath, you're day together sounds amazing!!! (and had the perfect ending too!!) :happydance:

Kath - Personally, AAAA!!!! You have the cbfm and you can pin point ovulation very well!! You're very well informed about your cycle and any extra things you could do to boost your chances so I wouldn't bother with VIP.... plus you're on target for a BFP this time round (Macca will be kicking in!!!) Positive thoughts hun!!!

I'm struggling with the 2ww atm.... if i can hold out until the weekend to test I'll be shocked :rofl: It really doesn't help that i've got the week off work and not alot planned. So each morning I wake up it's a struggle not to poas!
:blush:

Fingers crossed for that BFP.... i honestly don't know how i'll cope if the witch arrives!


----------



## samzi

i may see how my trial goes and then decide :lol:


----------



## Leila Fae

My VIP membership has expired but I can't be bothered to renew it. The thing I miss most is being able to overlay my charts.

Not having VIP membership makes me less obsessive about FF though, which has to be a good thing! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

Oh, I like chart overlay too.......................:blush:
I'll prob do what I usually do which is go without for a couple of days then cave in and buy it!!!!

FX ttcbaby, when are you testing? Any SS?

:hug:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

:muaha:

Trying hard not to SS BUT.... i have tender and more sensitive (not sore) boobs, had milky discharge, and nasal congestion - these could also be signs of af on the way!!!!

I have a cupboard full of internet cheapies... so will do a test tomorrow am (will be 13DPO then). 

I really need this to be a bfp!!!


----------



## jo_79

Hey girls sorry not been round this way in a bit. 

Hope all is well with you all :hugs:

All is good here except i possibly have SPD and its bloody painful and struggling to walk :(


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> What do you all think? I've been paying for VIP for the last few months cos I'm a sucka for the little signs they put on your chart!!! Have got 2 days left but then need to cough up again. So do I
> A) not bother and just use the basic features
> B) go for 30 days at about £8 (cos I'll get a bfp this time and won't need it next month right??!)
> C) go for 90 days at about £18
> 
> Any thoughts???
> 
> :hug:


Dunno if you remember but i paid up for the VIP 90 days and got my :bfp: that month! Waste of my money cos i aint been back on FF since i got pg


----------



## jo_79

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> :muaha:
> 
> Trying hard not to SS BUT.... i have tender and more sensitive (not sore) boobs, had milky discharge, and nasal congestion - these could also be signs of af on the way!!!!
> 
> I have a cupboard full of internet cheapies... so will do a test tomorrow am (will be 13DPO then).
> 
> I really need this to be a bfp!!!

I had proper stuffy nose when i got pg so fingers crossed its a good sign for you


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> What do you all think? I've been paying for VIP for the last few months cos I'm a sucka for the little signs they put on your chart!!! Have got 2 days left but then need to cough up again. So do I
> A) not bother and just use the basic features
> B) go for 30 days at about £8 (cos I'll get a bfp this time and won't need it next month right??!)
> C) go for 90 days at about £18
> 
> Any thoughts???
> 
> :hug:
> 
> 
> Dunno if you remember but i paid up for the VIP 90 days and got my :bfp: that month! Waste of my money cos i aint been back on FF since i got pgClick to expand...


hhmmmmmmm...... interesting... d'ya reckon it'd work for me too???!


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> :muaha:
> 
> Trying hard not to SS BUT.... i have tender and more sensitive (not sore) boobs, had milky discharge, and nasal congestion - these could also be signs of af on the way!!!!
> 
> I have a cupboard full of internet cheapies... so will do a test tomorrow am (will be 13DPO then).
> 
> I really need this to be a bfp!!!

Any news???


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

BFP!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

:bfp::bfp::bfp:
I'm very hesitant after the miscarriage, but it's great news and have an appointment with my Dr tomorrow. (i just want them to note the pregnancy early incase the worst should happen again)

But, trying to remain positive and hoping this little bean will snuggle in tightly for a long 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs G

YYYAAAYYY!!! :happydance:
So happy for you hun. Keep safe little bean.

:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Woo hoo!!

:wohoo:


:hug:


----------



## jo_79

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> BFP!

yay!! congrats. really hope this is a super sticky one for you :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Thanks ladies! Super sticky thoughts!! 

When is everyone due to test?


----------



## samzi

wow congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

Well I'm only 6DPO today. My LP tends to be 10 days long (eep! too short!) and AF is due on Tuesday. I've not really got any symptoms. My BBs are a little tender (but nothing like as tender as they were before OV) and my temps look ok. Like I say though, early days. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because my BD timings weren't great this month due to DH availability! :dohh:

So in answer to your question the earliest I would think about testing would be next Wednesday... providing AF doesn't show.


----------



## jo_79

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jo_79

I got my scan report back today, 1:19278 chance of down syndrome :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs G

I'm only 2dpo so long way off yet!! Am also hoping lp will be longer this month as I've upped bvits to 100mg.


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> I got my scan report back today, 1:19278 chance of down syndrome :cloud9:

:dance:
Being ignorant, what is a not good statistic?


----------



## samzi

Ive no idea if i OV'd yet tho i had Ov pain on tue/wed and a little yday. OPK's still havent been as dark as control line, so am confuzzled.


----------



## samzi

here are my OPK's from cd9 - now

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/lowred666/Samopks.jpg


----------



## Mrs G

Your temps would say prob not yet. Hang on in there hun. :hug:


----------



## HoneyWright

Kust lurking and had to write a quick post

TTCNo.1 - Congrats hun so glad it happened for you again. My BF is 21 weeks and she got her bfp straight after a MC late last year, giving you lots of sticky vibes!!!

Hope all is going well for everyone else, we just had a lovely holiday in Cyprus and now back to this grotty weather boo!!

Missing you all loads xxxx


----------



## Mrs G

HoneyWright said:


> Kust lurking and had to write a quick post
> 
> TTCNo.1 - Congrats hun so glad it happened for you again. My BF is 21 weeks and she got her bfp straight after a MC late last year, giving you lots of sticky vibes!!!
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone else, we just had a lovely holiday in Cyprus and now back to this grotty weather boo!!
> 
> Missing you all loads xxxx

Hey stranger! How was Cyprus?
:hugs:


----------



## HoneyWright

It was lovely and we had really nice weather and just chilled for a whole week it was realy what we needed. So nice to be away from everything and just be with DH.

Now I am back I am back on the diet and working out a fitness plan to help me get that BFP at the end of the year. I have realised that I may not go on forums or temp or test but no amount of not thinking about things will get rid of the ache of wanting a child.

Are you back to work Monday???


----------



## Mrs G

Yep, have done no work at all this holiday!!! This one is only a 5 wk term and we get a bank holiday in there too!!! Think I'll cope!


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> jo_79 said:
> 
> 
> I got my scan report back today, 1:19278 chance of down syndrome :cloud9:
> 
> :dance:
> Being ignorant, what is a not good statistic?Click to expand...

i just googled it and i think if i read it right its 1 in 250 thats high risk.


----------



## Leila Fae

Hi HoneyWright! Welcome back!

Jo, that's great news, one less thing to worry about.

I've not been having such a great time TTC wise over the last few days. My temps have started dropping at 6 DPO (and I'm only 8 DPO today) and I had some brown spotting yesterday. Temps have been declining over the last 3 days so I can't even kid myself that it's implantation dip and spotting. I'm feeling kind of down that my temp has started dropping even earlier than usual - and my LP is on the short side to begin with despite the BVits.

I was planning to make a GP appointment for Thurs (as I'm working at home so much more convenient) because I'm having lots of problems with my hips. Am considering talking to the GP about my LP and really short AF but don't know whether I'll get very far as I've been TTC for 7 months and temp charting for only 6 months.

My temp this morning kind of put a dampner on today. DH left Coventry at 6am to drive to Kent, arriving at 8:15. Unfortunately I was feeling so rubbish I ended up crying on him! :blush: Oh dear.

Still, I must remind myself that this month wouldn't have been great anyway (estimated due date would have been New Year's Day which is less than ideal) so I should stop feeling sorry for myself! :dohh:

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Mrs G

Leila :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Oh dear. Today was looking up, DH and I shared a nice trip into London. I went off to my rehearsal and he met up with the guy who was our Best Man. DH joined me after rehearsal and we went for a drink with friends then off to our favourite restaurant for dinner. Half way through dinner DH gets a blinding headache and ends up in the loo. Say no more.

We rush the end of dinner and I bundle him onto a train and he's now in bed, bless him. He was looking better by the time we got back to Kent but it's rather spoiled the evening. It's bad enough that he's not well and I can't help but we have so little time together as it is. My poor bean!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

big hug Lelia, I hope your hubby's feeling better!

JO, great news! I bet you're over the moon these days, you can relax and start enjoying your pregnancy!!! How's the bump progressing?

I've been to the dr today.... to confirm the pregnancy. Was a bit let down by the response i got - it's too early come back if you have bleeding or in 2 weeks time if you make it that far. But i'm now more determine to go back in 2weeks and tell her to book me in for a scan and i want a booking in with the midwife NOW MISSEY! 

LOL


----------



## jo_79

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> big hug Lelia, I hope your hubby's feeling better!
> 
> JO, great news! I bet you're over the moon these days, you can relax and start enjoying your pregnancy!!! How's the bump progressing?
> 
> I've been to the dr today.... to confirm the pregnancy. Was a bit let down by the response i got - it's too early come back if you have bleeding or in 2 weeks time if you make it that far. But i'm now more determine to go back in 2weeks and tell her to book me in for a scan and i want a booking in with the midwife NOW MISSEY!
> 
> LOL

nah im still petrified that something will go wrong like with hollie, but im trying to push that to the back of my mind i use my doppler twice a day just to check frank is still there beating away lol i dont think i will get over that fear until the baby is out of me safely and here!

we have booked a private scan for 9th may in cardiff to find out the sex :happydance: i would like a boy but im thinking its a girl. Told oh if its a girl it just means i have superior genes than him and what mine say goes :rofl:

Bump is coming along massively!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe how big i am.

As awful as it sounds about the dr that sounds pretty much standard practice, even with my history they refused to do anything until 8 weeks to see mw and 12 weeks for scan - so we booked it privately.

leila i hope oh is feeling better now :hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Thanks guys, I'm pleased to report that OH is much better. :happydance:

It seems he needed a good night's sleep.

AF is gradually making herself known and I think I'll be back on CD1 tomorrow. Have made an appointment with the GP for Thursday so I can talk to him about my hip pain (having spoken to other people I'm starting to wonder if it might be sciatica) and will also mention my short LP etc. Don't think he'll do much but I'll hopefully feel better if I can talk to a doc about it.

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mrs G

How's things Leila? Did :witch: def show??

ttcbaby - drs are crap!!! Like you said, go back when they said and then say get me that midwife!!!

Hope everyone's ok. Am suprised my body has not gone into meltdown, I've been running 4 times in less than a week!!!!!

We need some more :bfp: from this thread. We've been lucky so far. FX.

:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Yay Mrs G! Go you with the running!

I've been swimming once a week for the last month or so and I'm loving it. Some me-time on a Saturday morning. What is less lovely is that I've managed to get a sodding verucca :grr: Have decided to 'bend' the rules around verucca treatments (banned for diabetics) and just slap the acid on it asap. I've not had a verucca since I was 9 years old and I intend to get rid!

I'm feeling a little better on the PMA front. AF kind of showed yesterday (pretty much all gone today) but so light that I didn't need anything more than a pantyliner and I didn't even need to change that during the day. That's even lighter than the 2 previous months. Off to the GP tomorrow though.

I had my appraisal at work yesterday and got some really good feedback from my line manager. She loves me apparently and thinks I'm doing a terrific job. Have only been in the role for 5 months (was moved to it - not voluntarily I might add) and she's really pleased with how I've got on especially considering it was a totally new area of work for me. I've obviously been covering up the panic and lack of self confidence really well! :rofl:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Kath.... is it just me or is your ticker moving incredibly slow!!!!! Your 2ww is dragging for me!!!!! (LOL) How are you feeling? And ss??

Leila, definately talk to your gp about the length of that bleeding! Don't let them fob you off. You've waited to see if it improved for the last 2 cycles.... push them for tests and answers!

Good luck ladies...Really want you girls in first tri! 
xxx


----------



## Leila Fae

Well GP appointment was kind of ok. I'd originally made it because of pain I have in my hips/backside when I sit down and then decided to slip the TTC stuff in too!

On the hips front he can't think of any reason why I should have pain where I do when I sit down (gee, thanks) and that in all likelihood it'll go away on it's own. I gave him a stern look and said I simply can't continue as I am and that I don't want to have to keep standing up in meetings at work because I can't sit down for long enough. That prompted him to refer me for physio (although I'm not holding my breath). Unfortunately I have to wait until early July for the appointment.

On the TTC front he didn't seem to be terribly bothered that AF is really light and LP is short. Apparently the most important thing is I'm ovulating (although I don't think I did last month). Errrr. No. I couldn't get anything out of him today but he's said to go back in 2 months (when I'll have been trying for 10 months) and then he'll refer me on. I suppose it's better than nothing. I kind of expected that I'd have to wait longer.

DH has got some time off over the summer so we'll have more chance to BD at the right time. Who knows, it might just happen. Oh, I've just spotted a pig flying past the window! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Kath.... is it just me or is your ticker moving incredibly slow!!!!! Your 2ww is dragging for me!!!!! (LOL) How are you feeling? And ss??

TELL ME ABOUT IT!!! No symptoms to report, but purposefully not looking. Spookily, temp today is exactly the same as 8dopo last month.... then it started dropping and af arrived......:hissy:

Hold out there in first tri, I'm really trying to make it over!!!

How's things with you?

:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Leila Fae said:


> Well GP appointment was kind of ok. I'd originally made it because of pain I have in my hips/backside when I sit down and then decided to slip the TTC stuff in too!
> 
> On the hips front he can't think of any reason why I should have pain where I do when I sit down (gee, thanks) and that in all likelihood it'll go away on it's own. I gave him a stern look and said I simply can't continue as I am and that I don't want to have to keep standing up in meetings at work because I can't sit down for long enough. That prompted him to refer me for physio (although I'm not holding my breath). Unfortunately I have to wait until early July for the appointment.
> 
> On the TTC front he didn't seem to be terribly bothered that AF is really light and LP is short. Apparently the most important thing is I'm ovulating (although I don't think I did last month). Errrr. No. I couldn't get anything out of him today but he's said to go back in 2 months (when I'll have been trying for 10 months) and then he'll refer me on. I suppose it's better than nothing. I kind of expected that I'd have to wait longer.
> 
> DH has got some time off over the summer so we'll have more chance to BD at the right time. Who knows, it might just happen. Oh, I've just spotted a pig flying past the window! :rofl:


:hug:
GP's are crap!! I don't think I've ever really come away from any appointment feeling everything was sorted.

Can you not go to a private physio? I 've been and they're not that expensive. It was really useful when I went, much more thorough than dr or chiropractor.

I think this whole ttc business is a test of our patience, WHEN we become mum's we'll be the most tolerant ones in the country!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls, hope everyone is ok.

I have a stuffy nose and just HAD to buy oven chips in Asda! Nothing else to report, except that cd9 and no spotting, which if nothing else hopefully means a longer lp this month.

Happy weekend!

:hug:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I have a stuffy nose and just HAD to buy oven chips in Asda! Nothing else to report, except that cd9 and no spotting, which if nothing else hopefully means a longer lp this month.
> 
> Happy weekend!
> 
> :hug:

OMG - stuffy nose!!!! That was a dead give away for me.....i had bad sinus pain for a few days, even bought sinus medication to take right after testing (incase it was a bfn i could take them!) Check you cm in the next day or 2 (if you get milky discharge i think i'm going to die of excitement!!!) 

Have a lovely weekend what ever you guys get up to! x


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

my previous post today seems to have disappeared??!!

It just said to Leila that i think Kath has a great suggestion about a private phisio... may help a little and go to the nhs one later in the summer too!! Also good that the dr will refer you to a fertility specialist in 10months rather than 12 but isn't your periods (or lack of) a problem he can look into now? as it's not necessarily a fertlity issue. Have you looked into it yourself (google!? etc)

I've had a bit of a teary day.... it was the day i should have had my 13week scan. We had the appointment through a few days prior to misscarrying an i'd put the date into my blackberry so got worken up to that alarm this morning. Trying not to be do down but i'm very anxious.

I've saved a couple of seats in first tri for you gals .... 
xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Sorry to hear about the appointment hun. :hug: Just remember you'll have another one to go to very soon. Did you have any more luck at the drs or will they still not confirm it?

Glad you're keeping my seat warm in first tri, really hope it wont be too much longer. 

:hugs:


----------



## Leila Fae

:hugs: ttcbabyno.1

:happydance: Kath! Looking promising! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Mrs G

Spoke too soon, temps on the downturn.....:hissy:


----------



## Leila Fae

Mrs G said:


> Spoke too soon, temps on the downturn.....:hissy:

:hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## Mrs G

but no sign of spotting like last month, so maybe b100 is working to lengthen lp, if nothing else...

:hug:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Well that's something.... if you're b vits are doing there job! Keep up the positive attitude Kath - it's not over yet!
xx


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

af due on wed and im expecting her to come as always. my pma appears to have gone on holiday.


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I have a stuffy nose and just HAD to buy oven chips in Asda! Nothing else to report, except that cd9 and no spotting, which if nothing else hopefully means a longer lp this month.
> 
> Happy weekend!
> 
> :hug:

As i said to ttcbabyno.1 last week i had stuffy nose before :bfp: too

Stay away :witch: x x


----------



## Mrs G

She sooooo didn't listen.......:hissy:

Cycle 9 here we come!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Oh sweetie i'm so sorry..... Was so hoping for u this month! Big hug coming you way from me!!
Xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. Was kinda expecting it anyway. You'll just have to hold my place in first tri a bit longer!


----------



## samzi

oh hun, im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks hun. FX for you though, any signs??


----------



## samzi

nope, nothing.

im expecting her to come on wed, so we will see. my heart isnt really in this cycle even though im sure we got covered over OV. will see what happens, but im feeling very neutral about AF/BFP atm. not done any tests because im fed up of making myself feel like shit! so im waiting till shes late (IF shes late!!)


----------



## Mrs G

I know what you mean. I've not tested for a few months. Think :witch: showing is less gutting that that :bfn:.

FX for you though hun.

:hug:


----------



## samzi

im looking forward to next cycle and making that holiday baby :happydance:


----------



## Leila Fae

Aw Kath :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

:dohh: - right ladies what's your plan of action for this next cycle?

Positive thought get positive results!!!! Let's get those :bfp:


----------



## samzi

AF is due today but nothing yet. still getting lotiony cm. i thought it dried up berore AF? this is the first month ive had it, don't recall getting it prevous cycles and ive had it since just after OV.


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> :dohh: - right ladies what's your plan of action for this next cycle?
> 
> Positive thought get positive results!!!! Let's get those :bfp:

I have a plan of action, but it's not really the one I planned....
Am joining the scary world of the IVF queue. Yep, that's right, we officially are "unlikely to conceive without treatment".

:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## jo_79

Mrs G said:


> ttcbabyno.1 said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: - right ladies what's your plan of action for this next cycle?
> 
> Positive thought get positive results!!!! Let's get those :bfp:
> 
> I have a plan of action, but it's not really the one I planned....
> Am joining the scary world of the IVF queue. Yep, that's right, we officially are "unlikely to conceive without treatment".
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Going on the ivf list isn't a negative sweetie.... Have u had a chat with the relevant girls on here?

Xx


----------



## samzi

ok so confused as hell

:witch: two days late. i had browny cm yday then it stopped..then the same again this morning.

i did a FRER and it was neg but when i took a photo, the photo looks like theres two lines!


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Going on the ivf list isn't a negative sweetie.... Have u had a chat with the relevant girls on here?
> 
> Xx


Yes, have moved my sorry ass to ltttc!! It's just the unknown, and the complete lack of control over timescales. Being a Virgo with slight OCD this is gonna be tough for me!!:rofl:

How's things with you hun??


----------



## samzi

well well well, i am now 4 days late! and yday i had some very faint pink when i wiped, then a few hours after i had the same but it was light orange.

got no tests to use and im scared anyway :blush:


----------



## Mrs G

Any more news samzi?? Get some tests in the morning I say!

:hug:


----------



## samzi

well ive had what im hoping is 'old blood' after just going to the loo and checking my ST. but there was nothin upon wiping :rofl: that souds so posh)

wo will see if it turns into fresh red later or tomo. ive got a beer to chill me out incase it is her


----------



## Mrs G

I reckon with the amount we all know about the ins and outs of ttc we could pass ourselves off as fert consultants!!!

FX for you hun. :hug:


----------



## samzi

well she got me, 5 days late.

silly :witch:


----------



## Leila Fae

samzi said:


> well she got me, 5 days late.
> 
> silly :witch:

:hissy:


----------



## Mrs G

samzi said:


> well she got me, 5 days late.
> 
> silly :witch:

So sorry hun :hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

It's been very quiet on here. How's everyone doing?

x


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Been keeping an eye on you ladies.... and i agree it's very quiet in here!?!

Coming up to Ovulation soon Kath, how are you feeling?
Leila - you're ticker's confussing me :rofl: 

I've just recieved my new scan date in the post.... fri 12th June (i'll be 12 weeks) so fingers crossed our little bean can snuggle in so i can see something on the screen this time round!


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm not sure what's going on with my ticker. I usually use a different website but when I tried to for some reason I couldn't get in so I set this one up. I have no idea why it says 2 DPO though. I think I'm 4DPO but FF says 3.

Either way it's too soon for any serious symptom spotting. Not that that's stopping me trying! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Been keeping an eye on you ladies.... and i agree it's very quiet in here!?!
> 
> Coming up to Ovulation soon Kath, how are you feeling?
> Leila - you're ticker's confussing me :rofl:
> 
> I've just recieved my new scan date in the post.... fri 12th June (i'll be 12 weeks) so fingers crossed our little bean can snuggle in so i can see something on the screen this time round!

Hi hun
Not really that bothered about OV this month, think it might be a bit earlier than normal though cos had highs on CBFM. Oh dear, is this what happens when you get on the IVF waiting list - you give up trying naturally??!!

So pleased about scan date, sure you'll get to see bean this time around.
:hug:


----------



## Leila Fae

Hopefully you'll be one of the people who conceives naturally while waiting for IVF, because life's like that :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

The irony of that would be quite hilarious!! Fine by me though if it happens!How's things with you hun?

:hug:


----------



## jo_79

Hi girlies just thought id come tell you im having a boy!!!!

Sorry if that sounds like im rubbing it in - i really dont mean it to be like that im just so excited and want to tell you x x


----------



## samzi

saw your thread. grats again :happydance:

any names?!


----------



## Mrs G

jo_79 said:


> Hi girlies just thought id come tell you im having a boy!!!!
> 
> Sorry if that sounds like im rubbing it in - i really dont mean it to be like that im just so excited and want to tell you x x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jo_79

samzi said:


> saw your thread. grats again :happydance:
> 
> any names?!

Yeah we've got Samuel Rhys but will be called Sam


----------



## samzi

aww thats lovely :)


----------



## Leila Fae

Congrats Jo!

I've not been ignoring you all - am on holiday this week so don't have regular internet access. We're currently enjoying the sights of the Severn Valley Railway, Ironbridge, Shrewsbury and Stratford.

On the TTC front my temps look stupid this cycle so I don't have a clue what's going on. Couldn't take my temp on Sunday because I was taking part in a singing marathon (which took 31 hours) so I didn't go to sleep at all! It was really hard work but good fun.

In other news DH and I went to view a house on Monday and put an offer in which has been accepted!!! :happydance: We weren't expecting the vendor to accept our offer as we thought it would be too low (we wanted to sneak in under the stamp duty threshold and we've managed it!). We're kind of in shock and are getting solicitors and mortgages sorted. The house will need lots of work (there's no central heating and the place should be re-wired) but we're so excited! Helps take my mind off TTC a bit too. If I'm not successful this month I can't try for another 2 cycles because DH is working too far away.


----------



## Mrs G

Fab news about the house - so exciting!!! :happydance:
A lovely new home for new baby!!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Congratulations on the new home!!! 

Kath, i hope that you get a ivf waiting list baby!! That would be amazing!! I'm sending you all positive vibes, and really hope those BFP's are on there way!

Please think of me on friday - i have an early scan booked because of clotting (no blood just brown clots - sorry tmi). Trying to remain positive atm
xx


----------



## Leila Fae

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbabyno.1 said:


> Congratulations on the new home!!!
> 
> Kath, i hope that you get a ivf waiting list baby!! That would be amazing!! I'm sending you all positive vibes, and really hope those BFP's are on there way!
> 
> Please think of me on friday - i have an early scan booked because of clotting (no blood just brown clots - sorry tmi). Trying to remain positive atm
> xx

:hug: for Friday. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mrs G

Leila - I missed the arrival of :witch: - so sorry hun.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

ttcbaby, how was today???
:hug:


PS check out the ticker.....here we go again...


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

Hi ladies, well friday was a shock..... all was well. I got myself all worked up, and was very ready for bad news when the lovely sonographer (sp?) turned and said "great news -here's your baby with a strong heartbeat!!!!" I just burst into tears!!!

We have some lovely photos of our little sea horse (hubby could only make out the shape of a sea horse, no baby until the little heart started flashing on the screen!) so the silly name has now stuck! Thanks so much for all your positive thought and kind wishes.

Your all due some positive news in return so i really really hope to hear it soon!
xxxx


----------



## samzi

sorry af got you again mrsG

glad the scan went well hun!


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks samzi, only consolation is that she was 3 days early which in theory means treatment is 3 days closer!! (it works in my head!!)
So how's things with you atm??

So glad scan went perfectly ttcbaby! Can we see pics?

Hope everyone else is ok.

:hug:


----------



## samzi

things are good thanks. we got off our holiday saturday eve, had a fab time and didnt wanna come back!


----------



## Mrs G

Just checking in to make sure everyone's ok.

Happy weekend!

:hug:


----------



## jo_79

hi all just coming by to say hello and check how your all doing.

ive got my 20 week scan on wednesday - will be 21 weeks though.


----------



## Leila Fae

Hope the scan went well Jo!

I've been lurking on the TTC buddies board but as I can't try this month (DH being away for the last 3 weeks) I've not had much to post. Outside TTC everything's kind of stressful - problems with the house we're buying and dad's heart surgery being postponed... yet again. It's probably a blessing that I'm not in the running for a BFP this month otherwise I'd be in the 2WW by now and that would probably just finish my sanity off completely!


----------

